# What Was Your Dream Last Night?



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

Just for fun. Let's share.

I was lost in a labyrinth escaping a Minotaur.


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

I was walking through the city in the rain.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

i got my hand stuck in a drain


----------



## stripe (Sep 3, 2009)

I had been cloned and used my clone to break into an old friendship circle's fort.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I shot my brother, don't know why but he must've had it coming! :lol


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

I"m in a tunnel... and trying to find my way... I see light at one end and know that is the way... but feel dread, uncomfortableness and fear going there... I hear a warm soothing voice coming from the darkness beckoning me to come to them... the stronger urge is toward the darkness.... the peaceful quiet and familiarity of the darkness.

I walk toward the depths and the darkness... and am filling more with joy at every step and then someone grabs my arm and is dragging me kicking and screaming toward the light.

I wake up in a sweat, terrified.


----------



## no mas (Apr 1, 2011)

I was lost in a labyrinth escaping a Minotaur
I was in the shower with a playful naked woman with reddish blond curly hair
Never met her before

I was walking through the city in the rain
I got my hand stuck in a drain

You guys made a poem :b These posts just flowed so nicely one after the other as I read them.


----------



## Rinn (Apr 11, 2011)

I participated in the idol show and had to sing Aerosmith's I don't wanna miss a thing.


And I didn't know the lyrics :b


----------



## Sev (Apr 11, 2011)

I went grocery shopping and bought a load of food that I hate. I then went home and 'watered' some plants with the food I'd bought :sus


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

I was talking to a cat.


----------



## puffins (Mar 9, 2011)

zombies, that pretty standard for me. Sometimes im friends with them, sometimes they try to eat me, sometimes both.


----------



## giantkiller (Feb 20, 2011)

That my bed was my car that I was driving to work while laying under the covers. It had walls and a roof with a TV inside. Proper comfy to drive.


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

I dreamed about Scandinavian love... :mushy :love2 :haha


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Found a tape of myself when I was just a baby and it was quite weird.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Geddy Lee yelled at me for taking a picture of him. :afr


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Kinda had a dream like the movie Black Swan. Even thought about it while I was sleeping. A girl was turned into some creature, but it was only in her mind. I tried to snap her out of it but she didn't. It was disturbing. 

But then it turned out that that was just a story I was writing for English class. So that made it better and not as scary...


----------



## Zappa (Apr 15, 2010)

All I remember was breaking through a wall and there was 3 figures with massive grins and finger nails that had penetrated apples. Was pretty whack I'm gunna draw it some day pretty fresh in my head atm.
Probably why you shouldn't take LSD then sleep.


----------



## AK32 (Sep 2, 2010)

I drempt that this guy rang my door bell, & we had had a date that I had apparently forgot about, he was obviously angry & stormed off & I remember running after him & telling him I was sorry & begging him to forgive me.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

i was back in chemistry class and everyone kept stealing cigarettes out of my bag


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

Humm, i just wake up. I had a really weird dream. Was waiting for elevator in a shopping mall with 5 other people. 3 of them were girls and apparently knew each other. As the elevator door open, i noticed there are some people already inside and that there wont room for all of us. So i stepped back, and let the ladies in. But then the elevator door somehow stuck. I was just standing there and one of the girls was looking at me whole time. Suddenly, she stepped out, kissed me on my lips and stepped back in. Then the elevator door finally closed and they were gone. And thats when i wake up.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Hurrying uphill to prepare to escape a tsunami, followed by a graphic sex scene in bed with one of my regulars, which is infrequent. It made me forget the previous dreams.


----------



## JGreenwood (Jan 28, 2011)

I was divorcing my current wife and marrying a girl I used to crush on pretty heavily in high school. 

My current wife was the maid of honor and was totally supportive. It was WEIRD.


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

Thanks for making the thread Ive been thinking about making for the past two weeks lol! It's kind of strange that.
My father was at our house, I was angry and wanted to fight him, made me realise I have issues with both parents lol. It just confirmed it, what was going on deep inside the mind xD. That was the other night tho


----------



## dollparts (May 26, 2009)

I was eating lunch with the four characters on Sex and the City ( Charlotte, Carrie, Samantha and Miranda) :|

Makes sense-- i've been watching the entire episodes back to back for the past 3 days .. Almost done.


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

First of all, great thread.

I was holding my cat and a dog (a big brown dog I remember from my childhood named Woolfer) came up and big his leg. My poor kitty's leg was bleeding. Dream fast forwards and I now have a little fluffy dog who I am walking along a sidewalk. I didn't exactly like this dream.


----------



## Silent Image (Dec 22, 2010)

I had a dream about waking up late because I didn't set my alarm

I'm all uptight because I was suppose to be at work at 6:30 and I woke up at 7:30

Freaking real-life work dream


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

eh83 said:


> I had a dream about waking up late because I didn't set my alarm
> 
> I'm all uptight because I was suppose to be at work at 6:30 and I woke up at 7:30
> 
> Freaking real-life work dream


I would have similar dreams to this but they dealt with the first day of school. Like I'd arrive at school and apparently we had homework and I forgot. I would just arrive and forget everything and look like a total jacka**. Those dreams where everything goes wrong!


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

I dreamed it was snowing. It kept snowing tiny flakes in the dark. And there was definitely a sequence involving catching a train.


----------



## 390 (Jul 29, 2010)

I dreamed about a visitor from the USA explaining the differences between American and Australian parking signs. He'd brought over a sign from California, which had some insanely strict parking rules on it, eg:

- Parking is allowed between 6:05pm and 5:25am WST exactly, in areas marked with solid white lines. At all other times including public holidays, all vehicles with the exception of CA Inspector vehicles must be at least 2 metres away from the outermost borders of the nearest white line.
- Parking is prohibited in areas with a yellow dot-dash-dot line.
- Parking by CA Transit vehicles is permitted in areas marked by a yellow dot-dot-dash-space line.
- Spaces with a red dash-dot-dot-dash line are reserved for police and emergency vehicles only.
- A red dash-space-dash-dot-dot line means the road shoulder is reserved for dedicated use by cyclists only.
- Offenders will be subject to prosecution under Clause 2.2.5 of the Parking Act 1975. CA Transit reserves the right to seize and crush all offending vehicles.

----------------------------------------------------------------------

- Vehicle dimensions must not exceed 3.253m x 2.541m x 4.203m including modifications and antennas. Penalties exceed $10,000 or 3 months imprisonment.
- Clearance between vehicles and painted lines must exceed 10cm +/- 0.5cm, including antennas and large hood ornaments. Penalties for violation exceed $5,000 or 1.5 months imprisonment.

----------------------------------------------------------------------

- This parking area is within Zone 31-C of San Jose's Parking Allocation Plan 2006. Vehicles without a permit to park in Zone 31-C SJ will be towed away and crushed at the owner's expense. Owners may also be subject to prosecution.
- Vehicles must display a valid "Green Card" permit on the driver's side dashboard, facing outwards. Cards facing inwards will NOT be read. Penalties for not displaying a valid "Green Card" permit exceed $5,000 or 1.5 months imprisonment.
- "Green Card" permits must be valid for the current year. All permits must be signed by an Official CA Transit Parking Officer. Permits valid on the 31st of December will NOT be accepted after midnight of the 1st of January. Penalties mentioned above apply.

- ALL VEHICLE OWNERS MUST AGREE TO THE TERMS AND CONDITIONS IN CLAUSES 1.5.2, 1.5.2a and 5.17.4 OF THE PARKING ACT 1975 PRIOR TO PARKING IN THIS AREA.


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

how did you remember all that, 390? O.O


----------



## 390 (Jul 29, 2010)

The list was just representative of what the sign in my dream was like, I didn't memorize all that, hahaha!


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

I had the craziest dreams ever last night. I dreamed that I was leaning on a railing that was covered by aphids--which was really gross. I had to buy a bunch of insects to get rid of them, but some of the insect eggs I bought turned into giant, foot-long insects when they hatched, which was disturbing. In the same dream there was a race of creatures who looked like people, but were somehow sub-human...I remember feeding one of the "people" cookies. It was strange. And then there was a part where I was escaping with someone else on a scooter, but at some point we couldn't go any further because the wheels were clogged with snow.

I also have the same theme come up in my dreams. I'll be next to water, usually a small lake or a river, and I'll search through the gravel on the bottom. I'll find lots of amazing treasures, like old coins and colorful rocks. I had that dream a couple days ago, but I didn't find anything too interesting--just a dime and some silvery candy wrappers. 

dreams are weird.


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

I was selling computers (I have never sold a computer ever in real life) and I was being hollered at. It was very unsettling.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

I had a dream about driving and falling asleep at the wheel (then I would have a small sub-dream) and wake up back at the wheel lost because I was sleep-driving and my gps wouldnt work.. I had a hard time asking for directions because I would struggle to stay awake during the conversations I had. In one of my sub-dreams I was at the beach I knew I was dreaming (I thought the car-dream was reality) so I started maniuplating the swell with my mind. Trippy ****


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

I crossed a rickety bridge into a creepy house and played a Harry Potter video game.

:sus


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

I was with someone very special to me... we were on the moon... it was odd... we were able to survive without spacesuits. We were sitting on a blanket... well... kinda floating there and we had food and drink... it was surreal... there was no noise... no talking... we had this telepathy thing going on... it was so peaceful... and warm. We were the only ones on the whole planet and we were just looking down at Earth and it was beautiful. Then there was kissing.... I'll just leave it at that.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

That sounds so nice! ^


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

^it was... and he is... and I tried so hard to get back into the dream... but it wouldn't happen...


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

caflme said:


> I was with someone very special to me... we were on the moon... it was odd... we were able to survive without spacesuits. We were sitting on a blanket... well... kinda floating there and we had food and drink... it was surreal... there was no noise... no talking... we had this telepathy thing going on... it was so peaceful... and warm. We were the only ones on the whole planet and we were just looking down at Earth and it was beautiful. Then there was kissing.... I'll just leave it at that.


That sounds like a great dream.  I love those dreams that you just don't want to get out of. Then you wake up, go "oh fudge" and try to go back to sleep hoping you will return, but you can't!

My dream last night, however, was nothing like caf's dream.
I dreamt that I apparently gave birth to a baby (don't know who the father is) and this baby is like a naked doll that talks like someone my age. I was in a movie theater with this "child" of mine. There were some disruptions but the "child" like watching the movie with me. Later on in the dream the "child" was in a table/crib thing and had it's head all the way around with it's legs pointing awkwardly. It apparently was unconscious and soiled itself. I was cleaning up the mess. :|


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

i have a recurring dream of hanging with some old highschool buds who im not friends with anymore.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

The first dream I remember is me shouting abuse at my mother for no particular reason and traumatising her. Weird because I have no desire to do that in real life. I was considering calling someone I know here but remembered we mustn't. I felt alone and trapped at my parents'.

My last dream involved me having a meeting with a researcher who used to be an army captain. I put jewellery on the tables around us and sometimes re-arranged it. He started caressing my hands and head, which felt relaxing, but then planted a kiss on my lips and I backed away and started analysing him (psychologically) because he seemed damaged. I'd originally just wanted to talk about research but got fascinated with psychology.


----------



## spacebound_rocketship (Nov 21, 2009)

I was in England and Shaycarl from youtube picked me up from school


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Dreamt of someone here early on in the night, but it was clean. Later on I dreamt of being with a big group of people and taking an exam and having a banquet - my family was there at first - then going on day trips with a big group, thinking how much SA stops people experiencing such things. We stopped off at a small shop and a guy I see on TV was in there. I had no trepidation or doubt and just went up to him. We passed each other small fruits with our mouths and allowed our lips to caress. Very nice. I don't know why I'm having so many of these intimate dreams lately.


----------



## VTinOR (Nov 29, 2010)

Dreamt that I was in a pub (probably in Ireland) and I was supposed to be with my husband. This beefy guy with big red hair was walking around trying to intimidate people. I kept weaving around people to find a quiet spot and out of nowhere, the redhead beats up two black prostitutes and one of them dies. No one else in the bar is doing anything but turning back to their drinks and I'm searching for my phone when I realize my husband has it. I find him sitting at a table with his arms around a young blonde and when I ask him what the hell he thinks he's doing, he gives me a wry smile and said the girl was scared so he was making her feel better.
I get angry and storm off and run outside hoping there's a cop around. It's like a ghost town. When I go back into the bar, patrons were urinating on the dead women and my husband was making our with the blonde.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Dreamt that my dog died. Darius Rucker former lead singer of Hootie and the Blowfish had also died. There was a party to remember him and I was there but didn't want to tell anybody about my dog. There was a lot of crying...it was pretty horrible actually...then I talked to Aaron Rodgers for a little bit...he was playing softball in a parking lot with my old roommate...and then it turned into an action movie.

:stu


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

I keep dreaming I'm on the roof of a really tall building. I have no idea how I got up there and there's no way to get down. The wind is really strong and I feel like I'm about to fall any second. All I can do is crouch down and hold on tight as my heart pounds out of chest (I'm afraid of heights). I don't know what happens after that, it just ends.


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

I was traveling in South Africa and trying to plan what I was going to do for the next few days.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

I was in City Slickers.....the movie.....but it was real I don't really remember too much else.


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

The last dream I remember before this, Robert Downey Jr took me to a ball game and bought me a hotdog.


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

You guys have some pretty awesome dreams.


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

I have felt like utter sh*t lately, for a long time too, but after just now waking up I feel a tiny bit better because I dreamt about having this great bonding moment with Casey from this year's American Idol... I don't remember much about the actual discussion but one thing we both found out was that the other is an existentialist. It was _quite_ random. Mostly I remember the good feeling about the whole thing. There was a bunch of other stuff going on but I never remember my dreams in great detail.

I'm actually stunned. I have felt so long that I can have no meaningful human contact that just dreaming about such a thing is refreshing and different.


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

I dreamt I had sex, got pregnant and had a miscarriage. Pretty sure it's my conscience overeacting as always.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

I dreamt that I gave my rats to a pet store for safe-keeping & then ended up selling them.

I was panicked.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

I moved to London... bought a nice small house in the countryside... I was quite wealthy as I'd gotten my inheritance. I became a philanthropist and gave away a lot of money to a lot of charities and started a lot of endowments and grant programs. I was living an ideal existence in a place with very little furniture... no stuff... no TV, no radio, just rows and rows of bookcases... I had a garden with flowers and birdhouses... and I sat out there on my laptop alone. No one ever came to visit... I was lonely but happy.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Agh, I just slept right through lunch and had a bad one. I dreamt I was visiting my family and all was okay until one of my brothers complained to my mother about his skin worms. I was going "wtf is that?" when my mother told me it was nothing really and just a nuisance. Anyway, he pulled this long one out of his arm and complained it was a sticky one. ****, I ran out of the room but my youngest brother blocked me with his legs (also infected) and wouldn't let me go. There was slight skin contact. I escaped to the bathroom and while scrubbing myself was desperately wishing to call my friend Mary to have her save me from them. Then she called in real life and woke me up. I'm so glad we met.


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

I was dreaming my house was filled with water and I swimmed around, and then the fire alarm started. The fire alarm was my cellphone-alarm. :b


----------



## stylicho (Nov 8, 2003)

I remember the one a few nights back. I kept chasing after my dogs because they kept getting out. It was an absolute nightmare lol.
Edit: actually, there were a few dreams about me constantly chasing my dogs. I only remember the last one well because a man shot my male dog. I ran up to his limp corpse and saw nothing but red. I was going to kill the guy who just shot my dog. That's when I woke up.


----------



## stylicho (Nov 8, 2003)

> then I talked to Aaron Rodgers for a little bit...he was playing softball in a parking lot with my old roommate...and then it turned into an action movie.


I once had a dream in which I was at Joe Montana's house lol.


----------



## escortadelaide (Apr 19, 2011)

i dreamed i was abducted and my laptop was robbed. poor me, eh? Lisa here. By the way I'm new in this forum.


----------



## Zeex (Apr 17, 2011)

the skin on my legs came off and i was bleeding everywhere.... :sus


----------



## NaturalLogOfZero (Sep 29, 2010)

All that I remember...

I dreamed that I was at best friends house (which always makes me feel uncomfortable because I feel like his parents hate me...) and someone broke into my car. I get all bent out of shape because they peed on the inside of the door.

My neighboor's car was broken into on the weekend so that probably has something to do with it. The constant feeling of insecurity has been bugging me for awhile. No idea why it was at my buddies house instead of mine though. We live a block away but I haven't been there in years.


----------



## Tristeza (Aug 22, 2010)

Today's dream was really special. Usually, they do not include the sense of touching, but today was different...

It was a beautiful day. The sky was blue, and I could feel the sun warming my skin. I was walking side by side with the girl I fell in love, just talking a bit. We were in a sports club, near a pool with people enjoying themselves. So I grabbed her hand gently. I could feel our fingers interlacing, and the warmth and softness of her. It was such a good feeling, I wished it could last forever. And then I awoke. By the way, did you notice how the alarm clock always interrupts good dreams, but not nightmares?

Sadly it was, and will ever be, only a dream...


----------



## Cest La Vie (Feb 17, 2010)

I had a few dreams. One involved Dumbledore getting captured by Voldemort and him trying to plan an escape (although the Voldemort in my dream was considerably less terrifying than he should have been). Also, Harry, Ron and Hermione sitting side by side, and Dumbledore saying something to each of them before kissing Ron because apparently they were both secretly gay (although not with each other)!

Another was me accessing this site from our lounge room tv which apparently had internet access and then having my sisters walk in. I managed to close the page but couldn't get rid of them so I could delete my history. 

The others I'll leave out as they're a lot harder to remember now..


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

In my dream last night (I'm suprised I remembered some of it) I was in 4th grade again.. I just remember being in a classroom and seeing my 4th grade teacher, and he told us to make this project out of colorful sand or something and the sand was like in a water tank.. We were suppose to be in groups and such, But I didn't know any of the kids.. So while everyone was making this colorful sand sculpture things in there groups, I was all alone making my project sitting on the ground, next to my teachers feet. And I remember I kept talking to somebody, but no one was there. I was answering myself, and I had a super long conversation with myself, pretending my name was Issac.. It was a weird dream >_<


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

I had a dream that I went too far with the Anorexia & I ended up being so wasted away. This lady was touching all my bones.

I woke up in a cold sweat.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

A peaceful quiet picnic by the lake... watching birds build a nest and ducks mate in the water... then we laid back and watched clouds floating overhead... it was a really nice outing.


----------



## sadclown (Apr 19, 2011)

Had a dream another galaxy had somehow joined with ours and i was looking out of the window stood next to my dad looking at a planet shouting "I can see water and land!". It was a good dream.. My imagination cant to be too good.. it looked remarkably like south america


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

That's awesome that you guys are getting some good dreams. I haven't had those in a while.

My dream last night I was walking out of this building and ran into an old friend of mine. This old friend of mine, who is very fake and a social climber type (she's kind of a pretentious b*tch to put it simply) I tried to ignore her because I got bad vibes. I think she caught on and tried to ignore me at the same time. Then I said hi and she woke up or something. Then I confronted her over horrible things she did and said to me and how she was a fake social climbing b*tch that cheated on her boyfriend. She got pissed of course then proceeded to grab my nose and tried to like...twist and break it. EEEEEK!

Another portion of my dream I ended up in this restaurant in Germany? Someone I knew from college who was Bulgarian was there with some small Japanese girl with glasses and crazy hair was there. There were two guys sitting to my right sipping wine talking and were really into their conversation. There was wine everywhere and I wanted to get the red wine. The red wine was sitting out in this big white pitcher marked 'RED' in cursive. I remember feeling out of place there.


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

MojoCrunch said:


> She got pissed of course then proceeded to grab my nose and tried to like...twist and break it. EEEEEK!


*chuckles*



> There was wine everywhere and I wanted to get the red wine. The red wine was sitting out in this big white pitcher marked 'RED' in cursive.


that is pretty dream like, especially the presence of literal texts.


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

Last night, I dreamed that the best friend I had in the hospital had a psychotic breakdown 

I had a really good though somewhat inappropro dream a few nights ago, though.


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

atticusfinch said:


> that is pretty dream like, especially the presence of literal texts.


I've heard that people are unable to read any sort of words or text in dreams but this dream I was able to do so. I had one other dream where I could read a text. Someone was burning a piece of paper and as it charrd up I could see the name "Kevin" on the text (I know very few Kevins). Weird, yet fascinating.


----------



## Rest or Real? (Apr 1, 2011)

To sleep, a chance to dream.


----------



## stylicho (Nov 8, 2003)

I hate getting into fights in my dreams because for some reason I always do it in slow motion. Thus I always ended up getting beat down in my dreams :lol.


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

MojoCrunch said:


> I've heard that people are unable to read any sort of words or text in dreams but this dream I was able to do so. I had one other dream where I could read a text. Someone was burning a piece of paper and as it charrd up I could see the name "Kevin" on the text (I know very few Kevins). Weird, yet fascinating.


it is! dreams are so bizarre.


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

i dreamt i was dreaming inside of another dream.. oh wait nevermind that was the movie i watched


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

I had a dream I entered one of those big box lumber yards like Lowe's. But had to go through security. Had to stop at a gate and this robotic arm with some kind of wand scanned my whole body. But something kept setting the alarm off. Then this store worker grabbed me by the arm and said he would have to stay right with me while I shopped because I was some kind of level security risk. Then one of my cats jumped on me and woke me up.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

MrSoloDolo123 said:


> i dreamt i was dreaming inside of another dream.. oh wait nevermind that was the movie i watched


False awakenings. I have them once in awhile. I will dream that I woke up and then realize I am dreaming. They use to be real until I learned how to deal with them. I learned to look out the window. The recent one I woke up, got out and bed, and before I left the bedroom I looked out the window. Well the trees were in full leaved out and it was still February so I can remember saying in my dream that this wasn't real and I was still dreaming. Then I woke up.


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

I dreamt that I fondled with one of my ex girl freinds...It t'was a happy dream.  :b


----------



## Silent Image (Dec 22, 2010)

I had a weird one that doesn't even make sense.

I'm driving and I'm at a blind bend. Some old lady is pulling out from the side and I clip her. She yells at me and such.

It skips into some building and we meet up again. She's still yelling and cursing at me.

Then I wake up and it's only 2:30 in the morning

I only had two incidents in 10 years while driving where something happened. So I don't get this dream. I was watching Operation Repo before falling asleep, so maybe that had something to do with it lol. I just don't remember this old lady.


----------



## stylicho (Nov 8, 2003)

I had a crazy dream but only remember bits a pieces of it. It sucks that you can only generally remember the last parts. Anyways, there was some weird Silent Hill stuff going on where these things could appear out of nowhere. Don't exactly remember what they were. And I was in the bad part of town visiting someone I knew back in the day. He had some weird trees outside. I also remember his floors were all laminate :lol. At the end of the dream a group of us were walking and I heard a screech in the road. A woman almost wrecked because she was avoiding two mangy dogs that popped out from behind something. The mange was only on one side of the dogs but it was bad. Weird, I've been dreaming about dogs a lot.


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

I was lying in my bed and I was really overweight, it felt so real and I thought "Am I really this fat?" There was this flower or a teddybear or something beside me and then I heard my mam say it was 11 so as I was getting up in my dream, I woke up. And I was't that fat! But it was actually 11...


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

I just dreamed that I was posting stuff here...

My dreams tell the future!


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

in one of my dreams, i was gonna buy a guitar with my family but the guitar had like no strings. i played the drums on my aunt's mandolin without strings at her house. i think this is an indication that i need to play the drums.


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

Oh man, another unpleasant dream. 

I was walking with some girls and ran into a giant grey metal fence. There was lock holding the two locked fences together and sleeping right on top of the lock was this little dwarf hamster. I was getting ready to unlocked the fence so we could go through so I attempted to pick up the little sleeping mouse. He then bit me and tore off a little (tiny bit) of skin. 

Then we suddenly appeared on the other side of this fence. The rat turned into a cat. A pi**ed off cat that resembled mine, but dirtier. The cat was screaming, trying to attack me and the girls and and was...hitting itself. O.O It was almost like it had rabies.
It was guarding some sort of picnic basket(?)

Not sure what else happened in this crazy dream.


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

just floating around from one situation to another none of which were memorable or significant or profound, just drifting around from childhood days, school days, to imaginary train stations that float in the sky and dark mouldy staircases again lol


----------



## stylicho (Nov 8, 2003)

I think I had a premonition. Remember when I said I kept dreaming about dogs? The first dream had my dog and the second had other dogs with mange. Well I just came back home from work and there is a giant hot spot on top of my dogs head. And, like the mange in the dream, it's only on one side of his head. Weird stuff.
In the picture he's in the car with me going to the vet.


----------



## shadow cougar (Apr 18, 2011)

What if you never remember your dreams?

Or maybe they scare me so much I block them out.


----------



## Lionking92 (Apr 6, 2011)

last night i had three consecutive dreams of me stabbing my family and friend to death and one of them was my boyfriend and a guy i never met before sitting on chairs in a cabin.. i would ask him dan what are you doing? he'd reply i just killed 5 people and he'd just sit there and stare at me. Finally he gets up and kills a man right infront of me and takes out all his organs and stuff.. it was really bloody.. not fun.. i think my meds( zoloft) is affecting my dreams cause every night my dreams are f-ed up.:afr


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

My dream last night was there was a picture of my uncle who is diseased. And it was dark, and my family was sitting on the couch in the living room. And I was standing 10 or 15 feet away from the photo. And it kept moving in front of my eyes. And whenever I looked somewhere else for a second, the picture was on a diffrent table. God it freaked me out.. Ghosts give me the creeps ): I woke up, then fell back asleep. And my next dream was I was at some dark party/theme park or something..(It's hard to describe) And there were people with fangs, blue zombieish looking people.. And there was this one guy who looked like someone I had a crush on a few years ago. Except he had fangs =p And he tried to bite me, but then he fell in love with me. Idk it was weird x) But I was sad when I woke up :/
Suprisingly I remember every single dream this week.. O_O; Is that weird? Usually I rarely rememeber my dreams. And now there all in my mind when I wake up..


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

I barely remember my dreams, too.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

I fell asleep for a few hours in front of my laptop just now and I dreamed that I was the girl from Sucker Punch.

Except I haven't seen that movie yet, so I guess my dream knowledge was mostly based on what I've seen of the previews. I was kicking a lot of *** in the dream, and then there was one of those moments that happens in movies where the villain gets the upper hand and you wonder how the main character is going to turn the tables.

And then I woke up... :[ I guess it was a cliff-hanger ending.


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

Anyone else have dreams about being barefoot in public, like in a city?


----------



## milly525 (Apr 11, 2011)

I decided to have a nice nanna nap yesterday afternoon, and what do I get? Zombies. Scariest freaking dream ever!


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

I had a dream where I was back at my family home in California (I'm married) with my husband and it was Christmastime. Well, supposedly my husband was there. It seemed like he was there but I didn't see him in the entire dream. So we go Christmas caroling with a bunch of my old high school friends and my best friend (a guy) is there. So I'm singing carols with my best friend, and start calling to my husband to come, and my best friend says, "Are you okay? You don't remember your husband died five months ago?" 

It was... odd...

At the end of my dream my best friend proposed to me (we were romantic interests in high school but unable to pursue it due to the strict homeschool culture) because he had never gotten over me and had never married. No dating before hand, just an immediate proposal. And I accepted. 

And honestly should this situation actually occur, I would. I have only recently gotten back into contact with him.


----------



## Snuffy (Oct 5, 2010)

@ Revenwyn 

Wow, that's pretty intense. I'd have a hard time getting a dream like that out of my head. It's interesting how you were the only one who didn't know your husband had died, too. I'd be pondering if anything had happened regarding your relationship with him "five months ago"...


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

Today my dream was a bit gory.. I was dreaming about my brother and some guys.. And that my brother had this strange looking knife thing, and he wanted to kill me. And the random guys were trying to hold him back.. I ran into a room and kept trying to lock the door. But for some reason the door just kept popping back open. Finally my brother escaped and grabbed the strange knife thing and started chasing me. I got a hold of a knife myself and I stabbed him several times. But he kept screaming, saying he'll kill me.. He kept transforming into this creepy lady I saw in the movie Insidious.. & then back into my brother. I chopped off his head, and his severed head continued screaming, saying he would kill me, again and again.. (But it wasn't his face anymore, it was a womans ) the head kind of looked like an empty halloween mask chopped off though.. I continued chopping the head into smaller pieces, because it was still alive and then I stabbed the eyeballs or something, but the eyes were like a plastic halloween mask eye.. I never had a dream about me killing someone before.. Kinda freaks me out D:


----------



## RFD1337 (Apr 23, 2011)

Super Marshy said:


> Today my dream was a bit gory.. I was dreaming about my brother and some guys.. And that my brother had this strange looking knife thing, and he wanted to kill me. And the random guys were trying to hold him back.. I ran into a room and kept trying to lock the door. But for some reason the door just kept popping back open. Finally my brother escaped and grabbed the strange knife thing and started chasing me. I got a hold of a knife myself and I stabbed him several times. But he kept screaming, saying he'll kill me.. He kept transforming into this creepy lady I saw in the movie Insidious.. & then back into my brother. I chopped off his head, and his severed head continued screaming, saying he would kill me, again and again.. (But it wasn't his face anymore, it was a womans ) the head kind of looked like an empty halloween mask chopped off though.. I continued chopping the head into smaller pieces, because it was still alive and then I stabbed the eyeballs or something, but the eyes were like a plastic halloween mask eye.. I never had a dream about me killing someone before.. Kinda freaks me out D:


Wow,your dreams freak me out also lol :um


----------



## royal (May 2, 2010)

I rode this crazy rollercoaster that went into space! It even had the photos in the end where you see yourself screaming.


----------



## Your Crazy (Feb 17, 2009)

Lara Croft swimming though a giant underwater abandoned car wash that was still working.

All my dreams are like this, and I'm starting to get concerned...


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

I was back at an old job at a supermarket and I was being a jerk to everyone and falling asleep on the job, then my boss asked me to go look after some kids with cancer and I agreed. First though, I had to take care of a python that was crawling around the store and it bit me so I tore it's head off with my bare hands... then I woke up. I have such cryptic dreams.....


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

I had dreams about a dead love. We were among family and it was bedtime and we kissed and joked and made our way to the bedroom. I was sure we would marry. Marriage isn't for me but it was in _that_ dream!


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

Your Crazy said:


> Lara Croft swimming though a giant underwater abandoned car wash that was still working.
> 
> All my dreams are like this, and I'm starting to get concerned...


I've had a couple Tomb Raider dreams in my past.


----------



## NaturalLogOfZero (Sep 29, 2010)

Im having this reoccuring dream. I vaguely remember it started because I dreamed about my neighbors truck being broken into. I went out and confronted the perp and it turned into some sort of battle. 

Now I've dreamed a few times of a similar looking person (big, bald and lumberjackish) entering the cul-de-sac where I live and trying to hurt me. It's been getting progressively worse. The latest he had this leaf blower contraption that was shooting saw blades or something of the sort. I'm always helpless and wake up suddenly and feet uncomfortable for a long time. 

I've also dreamed about my car getting stolen. I park my car in the garage, get out and by the time I exit the garage some one has stolen my car and driven off before I can even close the big door.


----------



## Weird Fishes (Feb 2, 2011)

It's kind of faded now ... but I saw the girl I like and told her I like her. There were different versions of her but I think I picked the right one. Oh yeah and I was killed by a spider in some kind of confined space as I was trying to back away from it.


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

RFD1337 said:


> Wow,your dreams freak me out also lol :um


 Lol, sorry D: Hopefully I'll have more peaceful dreams in the future ^^ I had a quick flash of my dream last night, and I was just staring at pizza. x) Is it strange to remember almost all my dreams I've had the past 2 weeks..?


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I danced in the shower. I don't know why. I don't even think it was my shower. I have no idea what was going on in that dream...haha.


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

I just woke up.. And I felt like posting my dream before I forget it D: I was traveling with my family to visit Mecca. But thing is, I'm not even religious and my family is catholic x) Everyone was wearing the robes and head things and such, (I don't know the proper term) Except for me and my family, so we stood out.. And I kept getting lost from my family. My dad gave me a map, but he gave me half of a piece of the map and my brothers the other half. We all got seperated and it was getting dark. I remember seeing like 3 volcanoes out in the distance all exploding at the same time. (apparently my dream wasn't very accurate but the scenes were so detailed and vivid..) xD I traveled through some jungle area, and ended up crossing a giant bridge, other people were crossing it aswell. Once I got near the end of the bridge, the sides had little stands, selling shirts and food and various items. I couldn't find my brothers, and the cut in half map was no help at all. So I went up to one of the stands and bought some bratwurst. x) I remember being afraid to sit at the tables alone infront of everyone. So I just went to a table, sat my plate down, and began cutting the bratwurst in half with a plastic fork, eating it standing up. As I watched a family pass me by, my brothers came out of no where carrying 3 chairs and setting it down a few feet away from me, and they sat down. I moved the little tiny table in the center of the chairs and sat with them aswell. They were asking, where my dad was, and they got lost aswell and the half of the map was completely useless. We put our map pieces together and it still didn't make sense.. Then I woke up. x) I remember there was way more to this dream though, it felt like it lasted forever, but that's all I remember.. It's 3:53 a.m. and I'm going back to sleep x)


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

^^
That's kind of random. Even if your family is Catholic you would've have had a hard time even getting into that country period - especially to Mecca. I've been to Mecca...and it kind of sucked. Anyway, I enjoyed reading your dream. :lol

My dream had like three parts last night.
- Part one. Was in some sort of school and morphed between the cafeteria and a meeting room. The meeting room had these odd paintings that were abstracts of the Wild West. They kind of looked like the artwork from Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas but they were all painted yellow in color with just line drawings. I kept trying to take pictures for a supposed project i was doing but had a hard time. After a while I randomly end up in an arts & crafts store with bins of crayons and pastels.
- Part 2: I am in a plane flying above the world. The US is kind of small at some point and I remembered seeing a white truck in Alaska drive really fast and reach Virginia in like...five seconds. I remember the plane souring over all the bodies of water.
- Part 3: This is where things get kind of weird. I am in a hospital and some young nurse is trying to take my blood. My left arm has apparently already been pricked and she tries to take blood but there is none left. So she tries my other arm. I remember there is a bin with a scalpel and I cut some of my skin (well, more like shave it). I remember removing an entire layer of dead skin off my right hand like a glove. 

Fin.


----------



## notna (Aug 24, 2010)

I was at a swimming competition and I won, I had to go up and stand on the box. Before I walked up to it some man in this dream who was my father hugged me, congratulated me, and just genuinely cared for me and had love for me. The feeling that came with this hug and the love I felt from this man was unreal and writing about it makes me cry for some reason.

I hope I can see and feel him again sometime.


----------



## Reinvented (Apr 25, 2011)

I played Rugby for Australia (I don't even follow Rugby). I scored five tries in two matches and I decided to retire hahahahaha. It was a really cool dream.


----------



## Larkspur (Sep 30, 2009)

I was shopping in a purse store and all of a sudden I gave birth to a baby. It was a boy, and I couldn't figure out what to name him. I finally decided to name him Louis because he was born in a Louis Vuitton store. What an odd dream!


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Someone posted photos of me on facebook drunk and shirtless


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

I was on the tube and sat beside a slim, blonde woman by the glass panel. She pulled me towards her and uttered my first name despite her being a stranger. It was creepier when she then uttered my surname. She was a reader. 

After she disembarked a well built brunette woman opposite noticed me and became overwhelmed with fear. She too was a reader but more the seer kind. She exclaimed how the gateways to both heaven and hell were hovering above my shoulders. I became scared because I saw it too. There was an instability and hell caused the train to slightly derail at the station and the air was pregnant with it.


----------



## Jcoj613 (May 1, 2011)

A fricking catipillar was chasing me.


----------



## enpyre (Mar 16, 2011)

i replayed the scenario of my going away 'party' from san diego, but this time, everything worked out 'awesome' instead of just 'alright'


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

I just had the scariest dream in years. It was too real, i woke up with my heart racing. I guess i wont go into details, it was just too sad.


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

I don't have dreams often. They're rare and when I have them they're usually quite bizarre.

I had one some time ago in which I was having my way with some slender pretty boy :blank

I have never been attracted to guys in real life. Ever.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

not last night, but this happened monday morning.

i dreamt i was at work, working. three female co-workers came to my office to look at files. they knew each other, and were all giggly and annoying. i wanted to ask them to leave but i didn't want to be mean. so i sat there trying to get stuff done while they were giggling and chatting.
i woke up 42 minutes late for work, because i thought i was already there. :lol


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Eliza said:


> not last night, but this happened monday morning.
> 
> i dreamt i was at work, working. three female co-workers came to my office to look at files. they knew each other, and were all giggly and annoying. i wanted to ask them to leave but i didn't want to be mean. so i sat there trying to get stuff done while they were giggling and chatting.
> i woke up 42 minutes late for work, because i thought i was already there. :lol


I had a similar dream about doing a speech at school, I thought "thank god that's over" then I woke up like ****.

Last night I was chillin' with a musician I like who has MS except he was like 20 years older than he should be. We talked about his music and derealization


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

I've been having nothing but nightmares this past week. It's ****ing disturbing.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

I dreamt I was at my parents' visiting. There was a weird parrot in the garden but my camera wouldn't work no matter what I tried. There were also annoying bats. I realised I'd forgotten Mary's existence for 2-3 days and hadn't called. My brother returned and saw me in my room. He mentioned taking drugs and smeared some under my nostrils for kicks.


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

Had one dream the day before yesterday where there was a giant white bull terrier. He looked like he was on steroids and had long sharp teeth. My dad came, cranked open that dogs mouth, stuck his fist in, extended his hand, and the dog died instantaneously. I have relatives that believe killing any type of predatory animal means you have defeated and enemy or something. That killing animals in dreams is a good thing (?)

Last night I dreamt I was in a weird college. I had to go meet a professor in a pinstriped suit and he was on the 18th floor. So I ended up going into a random elevator with some chick (sorry - no homoerotic dreams in this one. A lot of you guys have been having these dreams LOL!). The elevator went upward and was shaking and the door was like...popping open. I felt really unsafe. We finally got up there. Some kid I had a crush on in my writing class was waiting at the top and told us where the teacher was. There were like multiple lectures halls in one giant lecture hall. 

All the professors were bald, dignified, black men, in pinstriped suits. I couldn't find my particular teacher. I end up in this random hallway and run into an ex-friend of mine who I had a falling out with. She and I ended up sitting at a table. She was drawing the youtube logo. She later apologized to me for something she had done in the past. I will admit it felt good having her finally apologize. Even if it was just a dream.

I later ended up in the lush outside of a college campus. Was with some freshman class and felt effing old. We walked down this hallway we weren't supposed to go to. I ended up in a bus. There were blacklight posters on the windows of the bus and I removed them to take them home (I just love blacklight posters). One of them was a giant red heart, and then there were some green and yellow neon flames. Yeah, it was a fun dream.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

I was being taken care of by my past teacher that I secretly had a crush on. I denied that crush with all my heart & soul but... it prevails.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

i went to my brother's elementary school for some reason. it wasn't even his current school it looked more like a hybrid between his current one and the school i went to when i was a kid. on the path toward the play area, a man's body was face down on the concrete. i didn't want to go up to it. i thought it was a dead body. i think i went inside the school and told the secretary/principal or something. i went back outside to check and the body was gone. i thought thank goodness the authorities took care of that. my little 7-year old brother was leaving the schoolyard. i asked him where he was going, he said he was going home for a bit. it was lunchtime. after seeing a dead guy i wanted to check the area to make sure it was okay for him to go home alone. it looked safe so i let him go. 

the next thing i remember was that the 'dead' guy ended up being a stalker/rapist. i dunno why he was laying there, i think he was trying to trick people into thinking he was dead. he broke into the home of me and an asian girl who had a strong accent. i don't know why we were living together or who she even was. she wasn't my gf but we were just roommates. the guy didn't manage to assault us. i just remember the criminal being a raggedly looking black guy, skinny, salt/pepper coloured stubble, wearing tattered clothes, and he smelled horrible of alcohol, wore an old hat, like a truckers hat or something. we somehow fought the guy outside of our door and he was banging on it and trying to pry it open while the girl and i were pushing the door holding it closed. i told the girl to call police while i did something else...i can't remember anything after that. something happened involving a shower. :stu

i was reading Gone Baby Gone on the way home from work yesterday so that might be where the rapist came in :stu..the guy in my dream sorta fit the description of one of the suspects in the book. it was scary but i like having vivid dreams.


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

Eliza said:


> it wasn't even his current school it looked more like a hybrid between his current one and the school i went to when i was a kid.


Don't you love how dreams produce stuff like this? I've had a lot of dreams where it was an old school of mine but it was like this weird...alternate version of it. It was familiar yet unfamiliar and I feel myself wanting to explore it.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

I was on a boat and rain was pouring from the dark and cloudy skies. I have no idea what this dream means or if it means anything at all :stu


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

MojoCrunch said:


> Don't you love how dreams produce stuff like this? I've had a lot of dreams where it was an old school of mine but it was like this weird...alternate version of it. It was familiar yet unfamiliar and I feel myself wanting to explore it.


i absolutely do love how dreams produce weird compositions of environments, and people. in fact, i'll bet the appearance of the asian girl in my dream was caused by my brother telling me about his housemate last year, who was a Korean girl who had recently immigrated. But he told me about this when he came back from university, that was like 2 weeks ago! and i don't even know what she looks or sounds like! funny how the mind works. and it's just too difficult to go back into your mind and try to find that environment/people again. i try but i give up and fall asleep, only for the dream to disappear forever. if only life were more like inception :um


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

Some very weird astronomical occurrence was about to take place. I've never heard of anything like it, but bear with me. People were being told to stock up on supplies and get into the lowest level of buildings that they could find; a basement of a skyscraper would be ideal. 

Well, my husband was hunkering down with a friend while I went to try to get my mother to actually believe it was goign to take place. My mother really doesn't believe anything like this could happen. So at any rate I was in the car bringing her back when we were told to go under cover immediately because the event was happening sooner than they had thought it would. 

With nowhere to go we watched the cloud cover pour forth torrents of liquid fire, melting metal and burning all in its path. With shaky voice I dialed my husband to tell him that I loved him, and soon after I said those words our connection broke; the tower must have been destroyed. 

Soon the flames engulfed me in the car but the strange thing was hovering over the earth, seeing the complete destruction of North America. 

There were survivors. My husband lived. But crops were destroyed, grocery stores ended up giving canned goods to the survivors before closing down, and all of North America begged to emigrate to wherever would take them. Not for decades would the land ever be able to produce a crop again...


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

I can't really remember but I think it was about fixing my computer because I was up all night trying to.


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

I started talking to a cute girl at the supermarket, and I got her phone number. Upon walking outside I was mugged by someone and they took the phone where I had the number. Not sure what this dream means, I think it means that I have stupid and pointless dreams :lol


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

Before I went to sleep I reminded myself to remember my dream first thing when I woke up so I can share it here  And surprisingly that is what happened...

There was three sequences I remember. The first was at some guy's house I didn't really know well (he was around my age) and all the lights were out except a fairly decent size tube TV. I instinctively knew that he had just come off work and that he had the flu (the flu probably because my neighbor in real life has the flu and I was over there earlier). He was wearing a baseball cap and he was sitting southwest of the TV (about a foot away) where two long tables were, both about rectangular, wooden and about 4 feet long and were connected at their tops to make a long 8 foot surface. Right where the tables were connected he sat with the TV a foot to his right (I was standing at the bottom of one of the tables and he was northeast of me so I was basically looking down the two tables longways). Everything was still real dark besides the glow of the TV, and he asked me if I wanted to play a new streetfighter game with him, but I declined because he had the flu and instead was instantly standing very close to the bright TV in the dark watching the screen load the vs. screen in streetfighter with a Chinese girl to the left vs an unknown. The two characters started fighting for a second before I was into another scenario..

All the sudden I was in my basement and it was real early in the morning, like 1am or 2am. Only a couple hanging bulbs were on and I knew it was very dark outside. I was me but as the image of Barack Obama. For some reason I purposely locked myself in my basement, and I kept reading a small rectangular prompter that was white hanging down from the ceiling. I can't remember exactly what it said but it said things I wanted broadcasted to the American people, and they were all short sentences. I remember feeling threatened as if evil was being locked out from upstairs and outside, and if I was to unlock the door I'd be overtaken, and the evil were scary creatures but they were silent and made no noise. So I felt somewhat trapped and afraid so I went to the left of me where I have a wooden shelf, and on that shelf were canned food but also weapons. I was interested in the weapons. Of the weapons, there was a crossbow that wasn't laced up with string but instead a coat hanger wire, and a couple shotguns, one shotgun was a 10 gauge (my dads) and one was a 12 gauge (mine). I instantly had my shotgun in my hand and I opened up the tube chamber to look down to see if there was any shells in it, but there wasn't. I've always had the urge to pull the trigger just to double check if it was unloaded, and I did but nothing happened but forced air was rushed through....

Then all the sudden kids were knocking on my door and it was Halloween and they were in costumes. I was still in the basement but now I wasn't president Obama but instead myself and I remember imagining to myself opening the door after the kids knocked and said treat or treat, and I remember imagining giving them candy. I then reminded myself that I never gave any kids candy on Halloween and that no kids really would knock on my door. I felt kind of left out and seriously considered giving candy to kids for the next Halloween. After that I woke up.

Haha, descriptive!


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

I dreamt I was in a couple's real life ghost story. It felt real. I awoke with anxiety. Stupid GAD-laden dreams.


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

^^ I hate dreams where you wake up and all bothered and then you can't shake it off for the rest of the day.

My dream last night I was with a good friend of mine. We were in a high school that was big and for some reason looked like the waiting area of an airport. I sat down next to some of her friends, but ended up talking to a bunch of guys behind me. One of them was some skinhead looking guy and the other ones were obnoxious looking. Now,I know this is a dream because I would never muster the courage to take to people I don't know without being somewhat of a nervous wreck. Anyway, I talk to these guys about...something I don't remember now and then they mention a friend of theirs who I actually know from a year ago. "Yeah! You know him! He's sitting right there! He's from California!" I walk over a meet this friend of mine who is there. I remember him because he had a big black mohawk and was a totally punk looking guy but now his mohawk was drooping and died a dark blonde. Plus he now lives in Ohio.

We kind of catch up and happily greet each other and I ask him, "You went back to CA? But you got a house here in Ohio." A second later this fat goth chick wearing a short skirt and has cottage cheese for legs grabs his head and pushes it into her crotch. It was a little disturbing so I move. Behind the area he was sitting in there was a bunch of 80's looking goth dudes. 

I somehow end up back with my friend that I came here with. She is doing some kind of homework and I am playing a very complicated song on guitar for her. The feeling was amazing. I don't know how to play guitar but my hands just fell into the right places and it was like I was guessing all the right stuff. Then the guitar turns into a violin. And then I start making her a red bracelet out of string, but then the string breaks. End of dream.


----------



## Selbbin (Aug 10, 2010)

I dreamt that I volunteered to get into a bare-knuckled fight in an illegal boxing ring, and I was preparing for the fight, and how I would beat the tough, burly champion. When I took off my shirt and went into the ring, I met the other fighter and we shook hands, but then the cops came and shut the place down.


----------



## hickorysmoked (Mar 7, 2010)

My dream last night was weird. I have a good friend that I talk to a lot that lives in texas. We used to talk or text almost everyday but lately we have just been kind of busy in our own lives. A couple days ago she sent me some pics of her with her new haircut and it looks really good.
Anyway, last night, I dreamt that she was in my bed and she was naked under the covers (I had on my usual basketball shorts and t shirt). I started feeling her up and it wasn't weird or anything, so we just continued. After we were done, this guy came in the room and for some reason I knew it was her father that she doesn't like. In the dream though, she didn't know him, and he hugged her really tight. As I was leaving the room so they could be alone, I got the strange feeling that he wanted something sexual, but for some reason I really didn't care. Then the dream ended. Crazy stuff...


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

3 Dreams.

I dreamt I was watching a singing contest on TV and my friend had entered us as contestants through a video submission! I watched us lying on the carpet, our heads together, upsidedown in the frame. We were too shy to sing. I was wearing headphones. My friend got me to give her a peck on the lips and the camera zoomed in and showed me poking my tongue out in disgust afterwards and showed up a load of stubble on my face. Apparently I had approved the submission despite knowing my parents watched the show. Embarrassing.

I also dreamt of the person I did in post 47. He had 4 kids and was going through a rough time so they were temporarily taken off his hands, which devastated him. He was sitting on one of the settees at my parents', surrounded by family. He beckoned me to sit beside him and was very emotional. He held me and then enveloped me in a way that obscured most of the room and we passionately kissed. It was a bit too wet but I liked him too much to care. It was a great dream.

The final dream was very unpleasant and involved my mother. We were all dressed up attending a formal dinner at the home of 2 doctors. For some reason I applied lipstick and ran over to kiss their net curtains on a whim. It left a stain, which mortified me. I wondered how I could be so stupid. My behaviours spiralled out of control as my mother provided negative feedback on my every move, telling everyone it's the autism, and thoroughly disrespecting me, treating me as a non person. I was a lost soul at the end, only possessing my wild behaviours and rejection.


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

The first dream I had was unpleasant and down right scary. I probably got it after watching an episode of Southpark. In this dream there were two old Japanese ladies. Both of them were in heavy winter jackets and one of them was smaller. The smaller one looked like she was running away from someone and then she ran into this other taller Japanese woman. The taller Japanese woman then ripped open the small lady's jacket and her stomach and all these stretch marks were exposed. Then the lady whipped out this very silvery, sharp, flat, odd shaped looking knife and said she was going to cut out that lady's ovaries. She was tracing that very area on her abdomen with her knife and then I woke up before anything crazy happened. It was scary!

The other dream I had started off very good. I was at some wedding. It was the wedding of some old school Eastern Europeans? They all had that Babushka appearance (with the head covering). In the middle of the dancefloor there was a giant black goat. There was a couple of cute little dogs too that sat on my lap. I was under this impression that there was plenty of time to get ready for this wedding (I was supposed to be a bridesmaid), so I walked around. Then I entered this room and everyone was sitting BUT me and all the bridesmaids were up and ready and I was the only one out of place. The whole room stared and laughed at me and I ran out. Next time I come back in I am wearing this bright pink ugly lederhosen for women with my hair tied in braids with ribbons in it. I looked ridiculous.

The last half of my dream is fuzzy. I was staying over a cousin's house and was playing some game on PS1. I tried saving but then my cousin took out the CD and the memory card and nothing worked. So yeah, my crazy dreams.


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

I was riding a white horse


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

MojoCrunch said:


> In the middle of the dancefloor there was a giant black goat.


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

Spindrift said:


>


I know. My dreams are seriously getting more screwed up each day. I must be eating something weird before bed because I normally don't have such weird dreams THIS frequently.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

The best answer I could think of is that the gods have chosen you as their oracle. Congratulations!

I think could go for a Yellow Submarine-esque dream. Nothing like a scene of abject surrealism to jolt one out of a case of writer's block.


----------



## Tristeza (Aug 22, 2010)

****ing scary nightmare

So, I was married. My wife had a son which wasn't mine. I hated him so much. Now is the strange part: I somehow discovered that if I punched my arm, he would feel the pain. One day, we were at the supermarket, and my stepson was crying annoyingly. So I decided to do that thing. I punched my arm once. He cried more. So I punched my arm again. And again. And again. I stated to punch it furiously. It started to bruise, than some cuts opened and blood drip, then finally I broke it. Silence, finally! But, I looked at my stepson and he was dead :blank :afr


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

I was having to fight a giant whale inside a circus sized pool...that left me scratching my head quite a bit when I woke up :con


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

blah.. I didn't sleep tonight, still awakeeee 8am 

but I still remember my dream the other night. I was at my middle school's math classroom but with my high school psychology teacher and some people whom I don't remember as my classmates... In my dream my teacher hated me, she was yelling and criticizing me and then finally hit me on my arm. This dream was so weird because I felt her hit me and hurt, but somehow I was aware that I was in a dream. I was so confuse why it hurt because I usually don't feel anything in my dreams.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

I finally grew the gills I've always wanted since childhood and could live forever under water... only problem was I still hated the ocean and lakes and only wanted to live in a swimming pool.


----------



## Shannanigans (Feb 27, 2011)

omg my dream last night was weird! I dreamed I cut someone off to take their parking spot so they got out of their car and shot me and i died...but my dream the night before was just me eating a bowl of lucky charms lol


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

^^ :lol


----------



## LuciSammy (Nov 2, 2010)

I dreamt that I got it on with my doctor, while my cousin was on the phone to his wife! haha.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

I had an anxiety dream a couple nites ago. It was pretty realistic too. I was in a small lil class, like 15 ppl, & we were doing some social class activity where u had to describe each other. Everyone else kinda already knew each other, or at least knew enough to say a few words. Like usual, i had been pretty much mute & started to panick because ppl wouldn't know how to describe me (oh the **** SAers have to stress about). Someone called me quiet. Grrrrrrrrrrrr. Then i woke up cuz the phone rang. Woot.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

I dreamt I was sitting in my parents' living room with family and strangers. We felt a jolt, like the Earth had been slightly opposed in its spin. I took cover on the floor with cushions just in case it was something like a nuke. A few minutes later dark clouds appeared. On the TV we watched a weather forecast. It mentioned 2 asteroids hitting the sea - one above Scotland followed by one above Wales. 

We speculated about taking shelter on higher ground but decided against it because we'd just get caught in traffic jams with other refugees. The weather forecast was conducted as normal, not alluding to disaster but mentioning the effects of the asteroid in terms of a normal weather update, and finished by calmly showing a graphic of the entire UK being covered by the resulting deluge from the impacts. There was a calm acceptance displayed that overrode fear.

At that point, I knew there was no hope but felt acceptance, even when it appeared there would be no time to make any goodbyes. At least my end wasn't at the hands of negligent humans like I'd always expected and I considered it an easy way out.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

I dreamt I was asleep... which always cracks me up because I am asleep when I'm dreaming it... I dreamt that someone crawls into bed behind me and I'm not scared because I know who is it is and they are welcome there. They just sleep there and I feel safe and warm. Then it's time to wake up and I am getting out of bed very carefully so I don't wake them up... I tiptoe out of the room to get ready for work and leave them a note before I have to leave.

Then I actually did wake up because I had to get a drink of water... it was surreal and I actually looked around to see if someone was there because it felt so real.

After I fell back asleep I dreamt that I was living with someone and periodically through the day I would make a little plate with a snack and a Hershey chocolate kiss on it and lay it on is desk as I was walking by while he was working. I think in my dream we were both fortunate enough to work from home - I think I was a writer or researcher. There would be food deliveries from a big truck and I never had to go grocery shopping.

Then I dreamt that there were birdhouses in my yard and I would specifically put different kinds of food in each one to attract different types of birds... I was into photography and had a ton of equipment to photograph and videotape them with.


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

A coworker was suddenly very pregnant, and she doesn't want kids.

My grandma died, and I was trying to plan her funeral .


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)




----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

I keep dreaming that a fat Ke$ha is chasing me.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

I was in a classroom full of faceless children. Their faceless teacher asked me to discuss the general theory of relativity, but I don't know anything about that, so I spoke about chaos theory instead.

The teacher didn't take kindly to that, so he sent me and some of my friends back in time to the 20's to look for a Batman costume. 

It gets sort of fuzzy after that, but I remember saying to one my friends, "If it weren't for the psychotic racism, I think I'd like the 20's."


----------



## Ryanne (Mar 1, 2011)

I had a dream about my nan and grandad (both of which have passed away), they were trying to tell me that they didn't really die of cancer, they died because they were murdered. And just as me and the guy I liked found out who the killer was, the killer killed the guy I liked. I was trying to get someone to save his life for around 19 hours but I was just screaming in a room full of people but none of them were interested in what I had to say... The dream was pointless, because today I found out the guy I liked doesn't even like me back so I was just worrying for nothing.. never mind though..


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

I was shocking people on the street and in the mall, because I could fly. Oh flying dreams, I love them and haven't had one in a long time. Then, I ran into a childhood friend of mine and we went out with some of her friends and had margaritas. Hmm, she keeps seeping into my dreams in one way or another for some reason.


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

sanspants08 said:


> I keep dreaming that a fat Ke$ha is chasing me.


:lol
I suppose someone that has an album called "Animals and Cannibals" would be pretty scary though. Maybe she was hungry for your flesh.


----------



## Weird Fishes (Feb 2, 2011)

When I looked at something and concentrated I could move it around with my eyes.


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

i had a very strange night. I dont believe in ghosts or anything but i seriously felt possessed or something, i was saying stuff(cant remember what) and moving around but i had no control over myself, then it stopped suddenly and i had the chills. It felt so real, but it could have just been a dream.


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

^^ I've had possession dreams like that before and they are the freakiest because they ALWAYS feel so real. You wake up and you don't know whether or not it really happened.


----------



## Luminous (May 8, 2011)

Eew creepy!!! Thank goodness I've never had a "possession dream". I don't even know how I would handle that.


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

The characters from King of The Hill were real and we were all at a beach that not many people go to. I'm guessing thats why not many people went there cause as soon as I got in the water I felt a Shark fin cut my leg & I nearly got carried off by the waves. I eventually made it back onto land & nobody really noticed what happened. 

I really don't know what causes me to have dreams like that but they're rather interesting & I like having them.. :um


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

The most wonderful dream in a long time... The most vivid too. I met someone from here and we hit it off immediately. It wasn't anyone's plan (I think) but it ended up being something very passionate. On the first meeting. What's up with that? Both seemed to be very comfortable with the whole situation. Like meeting someone you feel you've known forever. Yeah... _that's_ a dream alright.

Btw, before you get too excited, it was a fictional member as far as I know. Sorry. lol


----------



## Luminous (May 8, 2011)

Deathinmusic said:


> The most wonderful dream in a long time... The most vivid too. I met someone from here and we hit it off immediately. It wasn't anyone's plan (I think) but it ended up being something very passionate. On the first meeting. What's up with that? Both seemed to be very comfortable with the whole situation. Like meeting someone you feel you've known forever. Yeah... _that's_ a dream alright.
> 
> Btw, before you get too excited, it was a fictional member as far as I know. Sorry. lol


nice hahaha

who knows... it might come true since it was so vivid... :b:high5


----------



## Devil (Apr 25, 2011)

Jason V chased me around and I had to find ways of excaping and each time he killed me I would start back to where I was an find a solution to excape hehe. Some flash back personal dreams and something else that I forgot about.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

The stars were out when I arrived with my family at a middle-aged woman's house. The objects weren't at the right coordinates and had the wrong apparent sizes and magnitudes. To the west was the Trifid Nebula and it was bright to the naked eye and colourful. It covered about 10 degrees of the sky and large patches of colourful gas emission surrounded it and blended together. The dust lanes were striking in their silhouetted blackness. 

The others were disrupting my viewing pleasure and didn't really care. Dawn was approaching and there wasn't much time left as the sun's light slowly saturated the sky. Someone saw a spider somewhere on me and wouldn't help. I pleaded with my family to flick it off but no one cared and ignored me over and over again. I pleaded with my mother the most.

As the sun rose, my mother showed us her babies. They were green aliens but it was normal in the dream. I let them cling to my chest and commented on it in a way she didn't like, saying something related to their upbringing. It was true but it made her despise me and abuse me in some way.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

How rude of them... but I liked the beginning first paragraph. Did you awaken upset from the dream... I would have woken annoyed. Most often the final feeling of a dream follows me out of it.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

I dreamt first that the sink was full of dishes and I was very annoyed because I knew I'd washed them all. Then I dreamt that the lawn was totally overgrown when I knew I'd just mowed it. I began to wonder if I was losing time/blacking out. I doubted my sanity and was terrified others would find out and take my son away from me. Then suddenly there was someone living with me and I felt safe and the threat was over... I woke feeling at peace and safe.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Puppies - blood hound puppies to be exact.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

The giant floating hand of Freddy Krueger flying around disemboweling people, that's all I remember clearly. It was the form of his ghost seeking revenge, or something. The glove looked to be covered in shiny steel plates, or maybe it was his exposed hand that happened to be made of metal.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

caflme said:


> How rude of them... but I liked the beginning first paragraph. Did you awaken upset from the dream... I would have woken annoyed. Most often the final feeling of a dream follows me out of it.


I was upset. I also woke a couple of times (not just in that dream) covered in a cold sweat. I could have sworn my pillow was saturated in it. This morning it was dry and so was my skin.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

^:rub 

But does that feeling pass pretty quickly... or does it linger?


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

^ That looks like you're mopping it up. :] The feeling passes quickly. I have recurring dreams of being mistreated by my mother.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

^That's too bad... wish you could've had some happier dreams. Why do you think you have upsetting dreams like that?

Funny about the mopping... at least the smiley smiled ... must've done ok hehe.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

In a way, I like cold night sweats - they feel like purging toxins.

My guess is the dreams are about her attitude towards me in adolescence and early adulthood (too long to elaborate). After I moved out she behaved impeccably towards me.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

^I've read that sleeping is when the body does release most of it's toxins and that it's exactly why we sweat at night... especially through out extremities... not sure how true... just what I read once.

I just hate it when I wake all tangled up in my sheet and blanket and can't get untangled and feel all tied up. It rarely happens but when it does it freaks me out.


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

offtopic a bit, this morning i woke up literally seconds before my alarm at 5am, when i normally don't use an alarm and wake at around 8. Strange.

I dont remember what my dream was but i had glimpses of it, you know how you see or hear something during the day and it gives u a wierd feeling of dejavu.


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

odd_one_out said:


> In a way, I like cold night sweats - they feel like purging toxins.


I HATE cold night sweats. Soo uncomfortable.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

I rarely get cold night sweats... I'm usually dry and really warm when I sleep.


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

MojoCrunch said:


> ^^ I've had possession dreams like that before and they are the freakiest because they ALWAYS feel so real. You wake up and you don't know whether or not it really happened.


Yea, I swear that was the scariest dream ive ever had. I mean im the type of person who isnt afraid to walk through graveyards at night and this dream freaked me out.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Me and my grandma were at a bait shop trying to find something to cook for dinner. :stu


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

All I can remember is that I was involved in the "royal wedding" helping the lovely couple prepare, or something. Don't ask me. :lol


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Okay, this woman is an insomniac. To remedy this, she shops around on amazon and finds an mp3 called "Deep Sleep Neurotherapy", a recording that manipulates brain waves to help a person sleep. So she buys it and listens to it every night. In it, a firm voice talks and guides her through a relaxation meditation and says various other things like put your bad feelings from the past into a box, put the lid on and send it away with a messenger, etc etc etc. It helps. the longer she listens, the better she sleeps. 

Just previous to the sleep problems, she'd just been divorced acrimoniously. Her ex husband's accusations still haunt her. She was timid and was never able to refute his taunts in person.

Until this point, when she did sleep, she slept so little that she was never able to dream, since her sleep cycle didn't get to the dreaming stage. Now that she is sleeping, she begins to dream again. 

One night her ex-husband, who still calls about various petty matters and to berate her, comes into the house they shared and where she still lives, gets into the bed and begins his ridicule of her, in her ear. She feels rage welling from within, a foreign feeling. she begs him to stop talking. he continues, and she pleads. She is lying on top of him and begging him to stop, please stop talking. He won't. She places her hands on the sides of his head looks him in the eyes and begs him with the same repeated plea, stop talking, you have to stop. He still doesn't, and she begins to feel his skull caving under the pressure of her slender, delicate fingertips. Still, his voice continues, with no change in inflection or timbre. 

Her eyes fly open. It is dark, she is alone, and the ipod whispers on......

that was a weird dream.


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

^^ Sounds like a great short story or short film. I imagine the narration being in a thick storytelling British accent.


----------



## Melinda (Feb 5, 2009)

I was at a little cafe with John Travolta (this was back in like 1978, way before I was born) and he wouldn't let me order the zucchini chicken sandwich I wanted (I'm a vegetarian in real life) and I had to watch him eat his omlette. And then I went upstairs trying to find the restroom and ended up in this little old lady's attic buying honey and yarn and wallpaper. When I finally got outside, I was trying to cross the road when the fire hydrant next to me exploded and I got soaking wet. It was all right because it was summertime, though, and the weather was really warm. 

I woke up feeling like :con and also with a strange craving for zucchini.


----------



## fredbloggs02 (Dec 14, 2009)

I don't dream usually but last night it was a nightmare. It lead me to a chilling realization I'd rather not share but..

We, a group of children, myself a child on a clay enbankment. We were to put on a show, a dance to a crowd. It diddn't matter what we thought of the dance, we had to do it. I saw people in ther front row putting on this pretentious performance and realized, I wasn't involved. I was deliberately motionless, watching it from miles away, in the distance, laying on my back in a dip of the bank. Suddenly! The play was performed for me, the whole stage on the bank WAS facing me all along. I remember putting my fingers up at them as a kind of pensive rebellion. How they danced was not not unimpressive, it was simply not theirs, contrived. I couldn't have danced like that without ALL of me commited to learning it, which was impossible. Time passed, I remember the vacuous faces of all involved in the dance, there was a certain terror and whisked away nature. They were souls, terrified of themselves yet possessing a body each of them captured by a shell to carry them, that danced for them.

I left the performance stealthily(that was an uninhibited crime), ended up in my bedroom I THOUGHT by myself but there was another boy there. He, I knew! He persecuted one of my passive friends at school, left marks on him when noone was looking, physical marks. I only became aware of this secret he kept months later. I remember the tortured glances this unhappy half murderer gave me alone in the room together, he wanted to smile but he couldn't, it was a struggle, a false grimace.

He turned his back to me to leave. That instant a rush of vengence clutched then overthrew me. I threw a metal rolling pin at the back of his head, I killed him.. I killed him out of a sense of injustice but that wasn't it! Secretly I killed him for recognition, for my boredom which disgusts me now! I hid the metal contraption under my mattress coated in blood.

Two more boys entered the room talking amoungst themselves. They were discussing murder, completely unaware of me. Each had their own arrogant supposition as to "what a murderer looked like and what it took to murder and how it might happen" and I remember sitting there in disdain for their fragile conversation. I was outraged they had the nerve to do this infront of me from their pristine position. I cut in rudely! Both of them fell silent, one slunk away as if he picked up on my subtle correction to his thesis on murder, implying too much knowledge on the subject. I can't remember what I told them but it made sense! They were both from the dance, visibly scared, one too curious and afraid to move, the other presumably left to bring back people to restrain me, or simply too afraid to stay in the room with me.

A police car came, a man took a picture of me yet expected me to comply with him having turned his back. I was driven to a police station made from foam. There were foam drops into each lower segment of the interrogation rooms and I took the third drop down, small, cramped rooms, where you lay on your back comforted. I wondered how true any burning confession could be in somewhere so comfortable. My interrogator was a woman, she was friendly but I knew behind that false visage she kept herself hidden from me, though *none but I could've picked up on that disingenuousness* I remember thinking. The weapon I suspected in horror had been discovered where I hid it in the bushes. Someone saw me leave it I knew it! That boy who left, left to stalk me! There were other people in this interrogation room, family I think but not close enough to be family, we touched as we passed as we did with the interrogator.. The gap in the ceiling of this foam prison was small, I wondered how I would escape it having incriminated myself. There were no doors, no ceiling simply foam above shrunken, less inviting to climb out from. I remember the desperation as I woke up this morning was terrible.. More so the horror of what I knew this dream spoke of me, of my life.


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

^^ :afr Scary.

My dream was weird - as usual.

I was in some airport/school/bustation (?) waiting for a ride. One of my friends was there and was scared she missed her flight. But just as I approached her flight came and she was happy. After she left I ran into my dad who said he couldn't give me a ride but bought me some $8 bus ticket. I was like 'well...why can't I just go home with you right now? It'd be faster and cheaper'.

Next thing you know I was riding on a tree. There were a bunch of bird couples around. Two pairs of birds, one male one female, both with bright colors flying around. I guess it was some kind of mating season because they all had these bright colors and were dancing around each other and it was pretty cool. I pass this spectacle and there is a giant spider web but I lean to my right and just pass the web. Unfortunately, a branch of the tree that I grabbed had a bunch of bees on it. And next thing I know I get off the tree and my whole back is covered in bees. They are not stinging me, I can only feel them moving around.

Eventually they all came off. I have a few little bumps but I felt no pain whatsoever.


----------



## rainbowOne (Sep 26, 2010)

Weirdest dream ever. I had a date with Jedward. Yes both of them. Freaky.


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

I went to this cool looking 50's milkshake bar and ordered a strawberry milkshake and then suddenly a shooting occurred. Everyone died but I somehow survived. but I didn't care about the bloody massacre around me because I had a strawberry milkshake and I was happy.

I think I've been craving milkshakes.


----------



## kelsomania (Oct 12, 2010)

^ lol I have a picture of somone hiding under a table while they are sipping their milkshake. very funny. 

I had a dream that I slept with my sister's ex boyfriend. They broke up over 10 years ago. Weird.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

I was the man inside Vincent van Gogh's painting Starry Night over the Rhone. Pretty weird stuff...


----------



## Melinda (Feb 5, 2009)

I had three mini-dreams last night, two of which scared me a LOT. Those are the ones I remember.

In the first dream I was inside this strange cult like therapy group. I forget what it was called. Everyone was smiling and it was quite creepy. I was given a tour of the place, but I went off by myself and found what they were hiding: their "therapy" sessions were held in a glass box where they brought the patient and then brutally destroyed some piece of his/her most treasured memorabilia right in front of them. If the person cried or was upset about it, they were brought back again the next day. I escaped from there via school bus but I was chased and finally I managed to lose them by running and vaulting onto an elephant....all right it sounds hillarious now but it was quite scary at the time. 

I woke up after that, and then went back to sleep.

The second dream was like a screwed up version of "And Then There Were None." I was in a locked house full of people who were being killed off one by one. At first I thought I was the killer because I wasn't dying. I had a gun, but as I was about to kill the real killer, he threw a tiny knife at my shoulder. Of course I thought I was still going to be all right but suddenly I fell to the floor and he explained that it was a poison-tipped knife. It was so scary laying there, thinking I was dying for real. I woke up and made myself stay awake for about 1 hour so that I wouldn't fall back into that dream. 

The only thing I remember from the third dream is that I was frustrated because I couldn't get to the bathroom unless I went through some kid's fort (made out of lots of blankets and cushions.) And I needed a shower...


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

I had this dream the other day I was going to go to Australia for like a 4 day weekend. Then I realized that it takes forever to fly there and it was going to cost like $2000 (not sure if that's even close to how much it would cost to fly there) and I was only going to go with 1 of my friends so I thought we'd be bored out of our mind. I started freaking out and trying to get my money back...then the airport turned into a Vegas casino and we stayed there.


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

^^ Disturbing. For some reason it reminds me of that movie The Butterfly Effect.


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

it's vague and blurred in my mind, it had something to do with that Watchmen film/comic and Patrick Wilson.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

lol...


----------



## jet10 (Oct 29, 2010)

I had a dream about making love to the angels in heaven. We all sung, danced and made love to the sound of music.


----------



## Melinda (Feb 5, 2009)

I had a good dream last night, for once! Woke up very happy. 

I was in this giant performance hall watching a beautiful musical play. It didn't really have a theme, it was just set in the wintertime. They used real animals and I got to ride one of the horses. In the beginning I was sitting in the very back row. I noticed my ex boyfriend was one of the actors - he had green hair for some reason. After the first act I wanted to go and congratulate him on a good show but I couldn't find him. Then I discovered that my mom and my best friend's mom were at the same show and I sat with them for the second part after the intermission. 

Towards the end of the show they were giving away free stuffed penguins to the audience members and they threw one that landed right in my hands. I was so happy. That never happens to me when I go to shows....


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

StevenGlansberg said:


> lol...


...


----------



## Peekybaby (May 15, 2011)

I had a dream I was hanging out with The Situation from jersey shore


----------



## Weird Fishes (Feb 2, 2011)

I brought a girl back to my house ... then my dad found out and went crazy for some reason. He tried to kill me.


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

Oh man...there were a few parts to this dream. :lol

- In one part of the dream I was in a hospital. I saw this young girl that had the exact face of an old college classmate. A 'friend of a friend' who would pretend to like me but probably didn't. A giant version, the actual 'friend of the friend' came out and I said 'hi' to be curteous and she just ignored me. It cheezed me off and I just said 'wow, you're a b****' under my breath because she CLEARLY saw me.
- Was in an old waiting area in my college and an ex-friend was there. This girl is a little bats*it crazy narcissist. We both started being nice to each other and everything was cool. Then she invited someone I hated (who screwed me over) who she KNEW screwed me over and I got POed and threw a taco at her. The taco exploded into all this melted cheeze drizzling down her frizzy hair.
- This is where **** gets weird, as always with my dreams. I go 'home' to this small house. I go through this small living room and then I am in my room. In the hallway, apparently attached to our house is a giant car garage (like the ones attached to gas stations used for fixing your car). So you can see guys walking back and forth and sparks flying. In my room all this school supplies is lying around. Composition notebooks and pens. And then apparently when I wasn't look someone sneaked into my room. And it was Spindrift. Somehow in this dream I just KNEW it was him and the name was mentioned. WTF! An SAS member! He wrote all this stuff in red pen all over my wall (don't remember what he wrote). My bed suddenly turned into a car and on the hood of the car were four notepads with four very long letters written to me all signed by Spindrift. Last I remember was taking a bunch of stuff out of a bag and setting it on a dressing table. I put down three staplers of varying staplers and a tiny little vile of this purple glitter stuff? Yeah. Spindrift.....of ALL people. Was a very interesting dream :lol


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

atticusfinch said:


> ...


You said nice to my dream then deleted it...I find that amusing for some reason...:tiptoe

At least I think you did...:eyes


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

oh, yes - i did.

i do too many one worded responses/posts and feel like i'm cheating _(or something like that)_ ... so i did decide to cut it.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

MojoCrunch said:


> - This is where **** gets weird, as always with my dreams. I go 'home' to this small house. I go through this small living room and then I am in my room. In the hallway, apparently attached to our house is a giant car garage (like the ones attached to gas stations used for fixing your car). So you can see guys walking back and forth and sparks flying. In my room all this school supplies is lying around. Composition notebooks and pens. And then apparently when I wasn't look someone sneaked into my room. And it was Spindrift. Somehow in this dream I just KNEW it was him and the name was mentioned. WTF! An SAS member! He wrote all this stuff in red pen all over my wall (don't remember what he wrote). My bed suddenly turned into a car and on the hood of the car were four notepads with four very long letters written to me all signed by Spindrift. Last I remember was taking a bunch of stuff out of a bag and setting it on a dressing table. I put down three staplers of varying staplers and a tiny little vile of this purple glitter stuff? Yeah. Spindrift.....of ALL people. Was a very interesting dream :lol


That wasn't a dream.


----------



## Melinda (Feb 5, 2009)

It was weird. All I remember is that there was to be some kind of heritage festival at my workplace. Everybody was supposed to march out carrying a flag symbolizing what country their family came from and we were told that our display would be so amazing that people could see it from space. I was looking for the US flag but they accidentally gave me a different flag and it was so windy I could hardly hold onto it, let alone tell them that they screwed up. The weather was beautiful, though. I remember wishing I had a kite....


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

MojoCrunch said:


> Oh man...there were a few parts to this dream. :lol
> 
> - In one part of the dream I was in a hospital. I saw this young girl that had the exact face of an old college classmate. A 'friend of a friend' who would pretend to like me but probably didn't. A giant version, the actual 'friend of the friend' came out and I said 'hi' to be curteous and she just ignored me. It cheezed me off and I just said 'wow, you're a b****' under my breath because she CLEARLY saw me.
> - Was in an old waiting area in my college and an ex-friend was there. This girl is a little bats*it crazy narcissist. We both started being nice to each other and everything was cool. Then she invited someone I hated (who screwed me over) who she KNEW screwed me over and I got POed and threw a taco at her. The taco exploded into all this melted cheeze drizzling down her frizzy hair.
> - This is where **** gets weird, as always with my dreams. I go 'home' to this small house. I go through this small living room and then I am in my room. In the hallway, apparently attached to our house is a giant car garage (like the ones attached to gas stations used for fixing your car). So you can see guys walking back and forth and sparks flying. In my room all this school supplies is lying around. Composition notebooks and pens. And then apparently when I wasn't look someone sneaked into my room. And it was Spindrift. Somehow in this dream I just KNEW it was him and the name was mentioned. WTF! An SAS member! He wrote all this stuff in red pen all over my wall (don't remember what he wrote). My bed suddenly turned into a car and on the hood of the car were four notepads with four very long letters written to me all signed by Spindrift. Last I remember was taking a bunch of stuff out of a bag and setting it on a dressing table. I put down three staplers of varying staplers and a tiny little vile of this purple glitter stuff? Yeah. Spindrift.....of ALL people. Was a very interesting dream :lol


but why was i told to read this? i wasn't in it - humph!

_(just kidding, babe - nice dream)_


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

atticusfinch said:


> but why was i told to read this? i wasn't in it - humph!
> 
> _(just kidding, babe - nice dream)_


That dream was just proof that I spend too much time on this forum. It's embarassing. ops Spindrift just happened to get in there. He's a little cheezed off at how lame his role was in the dream. He writes notes. :lol Oh well, I'm off to sleep to dream up some other crazy dream. And uhh..Spin...stay outta this one (j/k - you know I'm just messing with you).

Best dream I ever had was when I was in some school like Hogwarts that had these huge rooms and a giant gift shop and all this cool stuff. Then entered some random elevator that flew all over the place. Went a million feet into the sky and could go through walls and such. I ended up crashing into the window in some hospital room with Munch from the Law and Order series sleeping and fell to the ground. Then when I stopped flying I started to cry. I need to have more flying dreams like THAT.


----------



## nycdude (Mar 20, 2010)

My dream last night is to confusing to say. Something to do with being in a subway train and seeing an old friend from elementary school (who is real by the way), tapping him on the shoulder and asking him if thats really him, but he keeps denying that thats him. And I end up in my living room which is very dark and looking out side my window and seeing the reflection of a planet in the river and new huge buildings under construction.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

It was about an ex-boss (from 15 years ago) and my current landlord where they kept merging and switching places while I was confronting them over getting fired (I never got fired from that job irl - they liked me and I liked the job, was loyal and good at what I did - the dream seemed to be set in the here and now). The whole dream seemed to go on and on and I was in a meeting room getting fired for most of it and it went on forever and at some point in the dream I was a lawyer - in training it seems - and he (my ex-boss was a lawyer and other lawyers/or his friends - I couldn't tell... switched sides and were trying to console me - calm me down/convince me to just give up and I wouldn't.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

^ Rejection dreams. Ugh.

I only remember well the dream from the night before. I left my house one evening to go wandering in town. It was as it had been 4 centuries ago. Very tudor. I encountered 2 former classmates by the city entrance and was so socially inept that in the dream I made myself immediately drunk to explain it to myself and them. I then went to the pub with characters from Eastenders for a meal (the most shady one led the way).


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

^it started while I was working in a restaurant that I worked at for 6 years from 1992-1997... everything was going fine... the only issue during that part was that I was boxing up to-go orders and had miscounted and needed to go get an extra to-go styrofoam box. It was no big deal in that part of the dream but it bothered me a lot that I'd screwed up and because I was upset the cook got annoyed with me. Then flash and I was at a desk putting together a picture board for a big meeting and it had pictures of all the employees and their families and their pets and kids.... Mine dad and his dog and my family pictures were included along with everyone else's - this didn't seem like the restaurant but where I work now... but I was setting it up in the banquet room of that restaurant were I used to work mentioned above.

Then it shifted to my boss firing me for some perceived wrong that I didn't remember and did not do - that I knew of... he wouldn't listen and was walking away as I was rationally asking him to explain what he was firing me for and he said it didn't matter because I was done and it was over - to just leave.

I was furious then and standing there alone and stomped down to the basement and up a long corridor, through a door and past offices and waiting areas and went up an elevator to his office. I walked right into his meeting and told him I was going to have an explanation and I didn't care if all his friends and associates heard it.

He told me to leave but I stood my ground and told him how I'd worked there for years... had had great respect for him, loved the restaurant, cheered for and was excited when his son's (who ran the place) succeeded with it, drove 30 miles on winding winter Maine roads through blizzards and black ice to be there every scheduled shift... and how dare he fire me with no reason... I wanted a reason. He then towered his hands (ala Donald Trump) and said, "you forgot the to-go tray"... I was stunned... and repeated it back to him. I asked him if he realized how stupid he sounded. I told him I would speak to him disrespectfully now because he'd lost all of my respect and that it was a pitiful excuse. 

Then the other's took my side and tried to tell me to just go... he was a lawyer and I couldn't win against him... then for some reason he morphed into my current landlord in face and voice... and I continued to argue my case. He was apathetic but getting more and more emotional as I attacked his every argument.

The other friends/colleagues gradually began to take my side and it made me feel better... I could tell they were starting to dislike their friend/colleague that was attacking me for no apparent reason. I stayed until I'd won over the last of his buddies to see my side and then I looked around the room and he was exhausted and threw up his hands and said, "fine, stay". 

I looked around and looked down at him and said, "no, I can't now... you've ruined it for me here... but I needed you to know you were wrong, that this was the wrong way to do this." I then turned and walked out... crying as I left.. because I loved the job and the people and knew I would miss them all terribly. 

I woke up aggitated and sad and couldn't go back to sleep - and didn't want to... I have a headache and my whole body hurts from being tense I suppose while I was sleeping.


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

This thing mixed with a giant black snail has been coming in a lot of my dreams lately. It's all soft and gooey and slowly walks all over everything (like Gary from Spongebob) but it grows spikes too.
Had a lot of random stuff in my dreams.
- Was in a car with my dad and we tried stopping at a gas station that didn't sell gas. It sold manufacturing equipment and carpeting? (probably got this from too many trips to Home Depot)
- Was in a giant house that had areas that resembled my childhood house. The outside was like a giant pink castle. Was on the balcony at some point with my brother who threw a wrapper out the window and I watched it fly around a tree far away and then turn around and come back at us. There was a husband and wife I didn't know fighting in the bathroom of the house. The husband threatened to to leave his wife and stormed out. The wife tried to jump across a big pool but then tripped and hit her head inside the pool. In an outside area of the house was a cat that I thought was mine. I took a picture and I then I was convinced he was an imposter. In every picture this cat was sticking his tongue out at me. Last I remember in the living room there were a bunch of rich nerds (pocket-protector, high-pitched voice kind) that were trying to buy the house. They were pretty nice too, and asking all these questions. End.


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

My dream last night was so crazy and bizarre... I was just walking around in my house, and I looked through the window, into the back yard, and I saw a gigantic black widow, it's butt, was bigger than my head O.O !! But this black widow had a red hourglass thing on it.. And I'm pretty sure that kind is suppose to be deadly.. I grabbed a tiny swatter, and started to approach it's web.. And all of a sudden half of it turned into a miniture rhino.. And it started running around rampid.. There's a doggy door that leads into the backyard, and my dog went outside and approached the spider. The black widow clinged onto the back of my dog, (Keep in mind the black widow is gigantic, and almost the same size as my dog) I started freaking out, and tried to seperate them.. The black widow bit me in my hip area.. But I grabbed a knife and started attacking the black widow with it, but it had no effect. I ran into the house, and called 911.. I was sobbing and the poison felt like it was burning my insides.. I kept talking to the guy forever, pleading for him to get the ambulance to come over. But he said he had to put me on hold, and to just talk to him untill the ambulance finally arrived which he said they'll be here in approx. 3 hours. I asked him if I could just hang up, and have my father take me.. But he refused saying they won't help me once I got to the hospital, and waiting for the ambulance will somehow be quicker.. Something came out pouring from my hip, I have no idea what it was, it looked like a piece of some organ or something.. I went out to my backyard to check if my dog was okay, and more giant spiders were there.. I ran back inside, and ran into more of the monsters. I told my dad that we need to get a exterminator.. He tryed calling them but they wouldn't pick up. We decided it would be best if we just left the house.. We drove all the way to disney land.. ;; I was still talking to the ambulance guy on the phone, and he kept flirting with me... (I have no idea) Once we finally made it to disney land, I ran into my mom. She bought me some train conductor hat. And we left the place, and we didn't even ride any rides!! I was complaining to my mom that we needed to go back to disney land, and ride the rides next saturday. We were back driving on the rode, I ate some cereal. We arrived back to my house, and apparently my mom wanted to throw some big party.. And she went to the store and bought alot of junk food.. My brother who is currently in the navy came over, and he kept telling me not to eat any of the food.. And to put the grocerys away.. I was still talking to the ambulance guy, and I think he fell in love with me or something... And I ended up eating some of the food that was suppose to be for the party.. Despite my mom, and brother's warning.. Then I woke up.. With this strange dream in my head.. I think what caused it was, before I went to sleep I saw a giant cockroach on the wall.. It escaped, I had no idea where it went, I fell asleep in fear of it attacking me.. x)


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

^^ Wow, animal attack and then you guys go to Disneyland (while getting hit on by an ambulance guy)! LOL! That's pretty crazy. Had as similar dream involving a gigantic black widow in my parents room and it spewed some blue crap all over my leg. Spiders, gross!


----------



## Your Crazy (Feb 17, 2009)

I was catapulted so high in the air that I could see every major landmark of every country, and in some strange way landed on the ground safely. It was so ****ing awesome.


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

Another weird one as usual:

I felt like I got transformed into a Disney movie. I was with some girl in a flappers style kind of dress and we were in a big downtown area. She attempted to stop a trolley and ran and stood in front of it. Both of us got on with all these old people staring at us. The lady I was with wanted to go to some area in Louisiana. However, we ended up going to this place with really big beautiful mountains. Hardly, the type of scenery you would ever see in Louisiana. The weird thing that happened was that the bus ended up jumping a few thousand feet in the area like a frog or something. I could even feel the effect of going up and down at great heights (reminiscent of the roller coaster feeling). The whole time I just watched the mountains as I went up and down because they were so beautiful.

Last I remember there was two red haired nerdy people getting married. The girl wearing a white wedding dress with a visor. Her husband was also wearing a visor but had this military uniform on.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I was reading a book and my friend who lived with me walked in, he then told me he was going to talk to Liz. I was confused about this as Liz is one of the Indian nurses that works in the nursing home I work in and in real life he does not know her. He came back and said he was going to bed and I said I would do the same as I was tired. Then he left saying he was going to talk to Liz again. As he left I remembered Liz was working and could not be around for him to talk to, I waited for him to return but fell asleep.


----------



## lazygnome (Apr 9, 2011)

I was in a race competition with the rest of the grade in my school, we had to run around the track 4 times and I came in second. Then winners get prizes so I went to this truck where a woman was handing out prizes and she told me there were two skateboards- a longboard and some engine powered skateboard that has bubbles coming out of it. So I couldn't decide which one i wanted and finally when i picked the engine one, the lady wouldn't give either skateboard to me and ignored my request for one as if there were no skateboards. But I saw them right behind the table and I kept asking and then this middle-aged man came and stole one of them and ran away. I guess this dream came from the fact that I jog frequently and I do in fact want a skateboard.


----------



## lazygnome (Apr 9, 2011)

Super Marshy said:


> My dream last night was so crazy and bizarre... I was just walking around in my house, and I looked through the window, into the back yard, and I saw a gigantic black widow, it's butt, was bigger than my head O.O !! But this black widow had a red hourglass thing on it.. And I'm pretty sure that kind is suppose to be deadly.. I grabbed a tiny swatter, and started to approach it's web.. And all of a sudden half of it turned into a miniture rhino.. And it started running around rampid.. There's a doggy door that leads into the backyard, and my dog went outside and approached the spider. The black widow clinged onto the back of my dog, (Keep in mind the black widow is gigantic, and almost the same size as my dog) I started freaking out, and tried to seperate them.. The black widow bit me in my hip area.. But I grabbed a knife and started attacking the black widow with it, but it had no effect. I ran into the house, and called 911.. I was sobbing and the poison felt like it was burning my insides.. I kept talking to the guy forever, pleading for him to get the ambulance to come over. But he said he had to put me on hold, and to just talk to him untill the ambulance finally arrived which he said they'll be here in approx. 3 hours. I asked him if I could just hang up, and have my father take me.. But he refused saying they won't help me once I got to the hospital, and waiting for the ambulance will somehow be quicker.. Something came out pouring from my hip, I have no idea what it was, it looked like a piece of some organ or something.. I went out to my backyard to check if my dog was okay, and more giant spiders were there.. I ran back inside, and ran into more of the monsters. I told my dad that we need to get a exterminator.. He tryed calling them but they wouldn't pick up. We decided it would be best if we just left the house.. We drove all the way to disney land.. ;; I was still talking to the ambulance guy on the phone, and he kept flirting with me... (I have no idea) Once we finally made it to disney land, I ran into my mom. She bought me some train conductor hat. And we left the place, and we didn't even ride any rides!! I was complaining to my mom that we needed to go back to disney land, and ride the rides next saturday. We were back driving on the rode, I ate some cereal. We arrived back to my house, and apparently my mom wanted to throw some big party.. And she went to the store and bought alot of junk food.. My brother who is currently in the navy came over, and he kept telling me not to eat any of the food.. And to put the grocerys away.. I was still talking to the ambulance guy, and I think he fell in love with me or something... And I ended up eating some of the food that was suppose to be for the party.. Despite my mom, and brother's warning.. Then I woke up.. With this strange dream in my head.. I think what caused it was, before I went to sleep I saw a giant cockroach on the wall.. It escaped, I had no idea where it went, I fell asleep in fear of it attacking me.. x)


lmfao thats one weird dream


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

I was in a room containing 2 long dinner tables. My family, extended family, and friend's family gathered there for Xmas dinner. My mother was cooking. She misread me because I was too much a wimp to be explicit, and I was the only one who received nothing. I sat there very hungry while everyone ate and I tried to get her to give me my share but she was too distracted and unintelligent, and didn't care. 

I ran out the room and collapsed on some stairs, then set off into the outside world on a blue moped with no direction and felt a bit better.


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

^^ Ouch on those stairs.

Dream last night involved my parents and this old guy who asked us over for dinner. The entire time he kept putting his hand on my shoulder and stroking me. :eek He apparently owned a grocery/dollar store where I attempted to buy this body wash that was for 20 cents that looked like green sewage. At some point all of us get into a car and drive off to a street full of houses. Suddenly I was the only one in the car and in the distance I see the guy who assaulted me a year ago (a**hole) walking towards someone else all pissed. He chases this other man in a circle and then the other guy in one punch kills my assaulter. Don't know whether or not I should be happy about that.

At another point I end up driving around this big city. I drive my car through a court yard trying to get to the other side only to get my car stuck and lost. I'm jumping up these giant marble walls like Tomb Raider trying to find my Yellow 1971 Ford Gran Torino. I meet up with these two Asian goths (that were really pretty) who said they saw my car in this one room. I go into this room and it's some car show and you have to walk through these revolving curtains to see any cars (it's a one-by-one kind of set-up). I go in there, see no cars (maybe the sillouette of some blue hot rod) but when I come out my pants are down and I walk into a group of old ladies. I ask the lady where my yellow car is and she laughs and says she knows where it is but gives me no answer.

The dream later skips to some house I"m in where the rooms and inside of the drawers are flooding a little. There is a dead spider that is moving around in mid-air as if someone is telekinetically moving it with their mind. Odd....


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

Shortened; Chinese takeaway place, door inside leading to Japan, strange massage where she jumps on me, looks painful, didnt hurt, big ships in harbour, stuck in the water, India, race tracks, and Jodie Kidd being very horny...thas bout it...


----------



## Cyrus (Oct 25, 2009)

I dreamt I got raped by a man and became pregnant! WTF!


----------



## josh23 (Nov 26, 2010)

My entire family got brutally murdered in front of me because of something I did.

Fun.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

I had a wad of cash... $428 USD in ones, fives, tens and twenties... and had them in an envelope... for some reason set it down by a tree to stare at a cloud. When I looked down it was gone... someone had stolen it. Everyone was mad at me because I wasn't upset... I just shrugged and went inside and went about my chores/tasks... they were all freaking out and yelling and I was just like, "whatever...".

I thought the dollar amount was interesting that it was a specific number and that the number has stuck with me - usually I forget details like that.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

I dreamt that I woke up at 6:00 and then somehow the time became 10:00, and so I had missed paper one of my exam. Oh, and that I wouldn't pass the course because of it... needless to say when I woke up, I was _extremely_ relieved to find out that was not the case!


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

I was stealing pokemon cards from children. Does this make me a bad person?


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I went to one of thoes UFC cage fights with my bro & his friend. Just before the fight I went into the cage to say hi to the fighters but then they locked me inside with them & the fight began anyway. I did my best to stay out of their way but eventually I became a fully fledged fan yelling & screaming at them like anyone else. At the end of the final round I was arrested & accused of influencing the fight so so FBI cuffed me & took me to an empty classroom. A little later my bro & his friend showed up witha package & said I was to trade it for a package the next arrested person had. Somehow I was now the middle man of drugs deals in this classroom. The final deal was an exchange with a highly attractive woman who brought me food. I put the food in the microwave, looked around & woke up


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

Was in my basement. The area where the storage closet is was an actual room with a couch in this dream. I fell asleep on this couch downstairs. I wake up and the table just outside the room has a big blue candle that falls over. I get up and get prepared to go upstairs and there is bits of cat food flying around me. :um


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

i dreamed a dream in time gone by ...


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

Wow.. I had so many mini dreams last night.. I can't remember them all :l I can barely remember 3 of them but I know there was alot more.. ):

The first one involved being at some strange house late at night with this one girl in my class named Quincy (I haven't talken to her in months.. ) And I kept telling my brother to come over here to pick me up. But he never came, I offered to pay him all the money for gas, and we were just waiting at this house for, what felt like hours.. Quincy started to fall asleep.. And that's all I remember x)

The second dream I was getting on the bus to go to my future highschool, strangely my brother came along.. The bus had no roof, and it traveled super fast without making any turns, just going in one straight line. Once we found out where my highschool was located I told my brother we need to get off right now or we'll have to stay on this thing for another hour ! But to late, the bus closed it's doors and started traveling at lightning speed -_-" 

Everything else is a blur.. But I remember also appearing at walmart with my brother.. I kept messing with all the toys at the toy section.. And people kept staring at me, and gave me strange looks.. I finally quit messing with the toys, because we had to hurry for something.. We had to pack, and collect food..

The third dream was basically, well we were back in world war 2.. And apparently, I must of been jewish in that dream because I was terrified.. But my dream was more of a modern day type of thing.. I don't know, maybe this was just a different version of world war 2, but same type of concept. Well I guess the "nazis" were searching everything.. For some reason we lived in a car. But only me and my brother had to hide under this blanket that matched the seats of the car. And as long as none of our flesh was exposed then we were undetected.. I don't know maybe it was some kind of super blanket x) My parents didn't have to hide under the blanket and they could talk to the nazis, They weren't looking for them, they only wanted my brother and I.. Maybe it's because my parents are full, and me and my brother were mixed races.. -shrugs; 

But anyways, everyone wanted to migrate into a different car. But I was afraid so I decided to stay in this one alone because I thought it would be to risky.. I kept switching my positions under the blanket and I kept squirming around to get comfortable.. Then all of a sudden I heard a bump.. My skin must of become exposed as I was moving by accident and they detected me.. They were pounding on the car, I locked the doors with the remote.. And he kept drilling little tiny holes that can only fit a pinky into the windows xD But he failed to open the lock with just his pinky x) He kept saying he wanted to drill a hole big enough to rip my face off.. But then he would disagree and say he needs to unlock the door first, face ripping later.. ; I called my parents under the blanket, and kept telling them they found me. But none of them cared :l Finally as he left to go get a bigger drill, I ran out of the car and I don't remember where I went.. ; I just remember I got a disguise as a weird sophisticated sailor man.. With these poofy pants at the top of the thighs, kind of like a prince in cartoons.. x.x

My last dream was that I met V from the v for vendetta movie.. He was hiding in my house.. On the stairs I think.. ; He had this little box, in which he wouldn't show anyone what was inside of it.. I fell in love with him o.o But I never even saw his face xD I don't know this dream is pretty faint.. I just remember I kept hugging him and he fell in love with me.. But he kept refusing to take off his mask :l And finally he showed me what was inside of the box. And it was this diary with beautiful illustrations and penmanship.. I don't remember the writing, but I remember all of the pictures.. Now that I think about it.. In this dream, I fell in love with a strange man who wore a mask, and he lived inside of my house.. O-o;;


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

Robbed a bank and got shot.


----------



## BoAKaN (May 4, 2011)

I vaguely remember it, I just remember it was about this guy I was interested in a month or so ago whom I don't even care about anymore. So I wish I didn't dream of him.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

I was having a job interview but kept messing up the various activities and questions and making the guy see only my inabilities. I tried to show my strengths but they turned into weaknesses because I couldn't handle communication and went into meltdown in front of him. 

Awoke feeling hopeless and more than a little traumatised about employment and of the opinion jobs are for slaves.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

I dreamt I was a man...


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

Today was probably the best dream I ever had.. Or atleast in my top 10 of amazing dreams x) It was absouletly perfect, it was everything I ever wanted.. I woke up in the middle of night from it, instantly I shot up, ran to go grab some paper, and wrote down everything I could remember. xD But my very special dreams are kept private so no sharing this one x)

Also after waking up from that one, and finally being able to fall asleep once again. I dreamed about going to Walmart with my two brothers. I kept collecting fish tank thermometers, I grabbed about 30 of them.. Which is ironic because all my fishies died xD Everything in walmart was much bigger.. There were shelves upon shelves, probably as tall as 20 feet.. ;; I had such a sweet tooth, and instead of buying all of these fish thermometers I put half of them back and started grabbing all of this junk food... And alot of the sweets were pretty gigantic.. They were selling ice cream sandwhiches bigger than my head ! In the center of the store was a gigantic aquarium.. The fish were absouletly huge.. Probably 3 times my size some of them were.. There was also giant sea turtles, and little baby ones.. I remember something happened to the baby turtle, and his shell cracked in half.. ! There was also some.. I have no idea I can't remember it was like an alien type creature doing a weird dance.. >.<; Anyways I went to the cereal department, and started having some fight with some lady for some offbrand lucky charms xD Finally I got my box after crawling in the aisle, and under some wheelchair.. ; And then I saw it, a gigantic box of lucky charms, announcing they finally found the 8th charm, after 2 years.. (That information is probably wrong btw) x) It was a chocolate heart, with a double rainbow on it xD ! And they also released chocolate lucky charms, which were actually circles with yellow happy faces on it.. I grabbed all my cereal and junk, and aquarium tank thermometers to the checkout.. But turns out, my brothers left without me because I took so long fighting for the cereal, and I had no money to pay for it myself.. >.<"


----------



## Nathan Talli (Dec 13, 2010)

Okay this is a bit weird...... REALLY WEIRD.......

So I watched some videos of a person from this forum yesterday..... and last night in my dream they stole the graphics card out of my computer.

When I caught them:

"What are you doing?!"
~ you owe me $45
"But I paid $100 for that card!"
~ So?

And that was the end, lol. I need to spend less time on the forums.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

Had a dream I was in the military of some sort but there was only 3 or 4 of us. We knew these "evil" troops were coming after us. Next thing you know it is dusk time and the three of us scatter. I end up running away while my Dad(?) is caught up in a hospital of sorts on the fourth floor. I go after to save him knowing it was a trap if I went and I couldn't return. So the focal point mainly focused on a freakin' elevator, and me going up an down the elevator somehow escaping the bad troops from finding out where I was in the hospital. I never found my dad but I think they were on to me, and then I woke up. Strange.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Spindrift was in it. He was on a couch.


----------



## Weird Fishes (Feb 2, 2011)

The other night I had a dream where I complimented someone ... so they gave me their hat with some flowers.


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

StevenGlansberg said:


> Spindrift was in it. He was on a couch.


That's two people. It's a conspiracy.

You know you spend too much time on this forum when you have dreams involving some of the members.



Super Marshy said:


> Wow.. I had so many mini dreams last night.. I can't remember them all :l I can barely remember 3 of them but I know there was alot more.. ):


:lol I think I might have some competition on who has more frequently weird dreams. But that Wal-mart dream was pretty cool, I'll admit. Fun stuff to read.  Interestingly enough a lot of my friends said their best dreams happened in wal-mart. My one friend said she had a dream she was flying through walmart and going through all the isles. So Wal-mart somehow correlates with good dreams?
---------------
I haven't been dreaming a whole lot this week. Which supposedly means that I am getting better sleep. The last dream I had that was bizarre I was in a weird college town walking thorugh this city. I had to go to some small physicians office and I get there and meet with a high school classmate of mine. Her name was Stephanie. Next thing I know she leaves me into this back area of the small physicians office and opens up a wood box padlocked in the ground. It's night and it feels like a dirty graveyard. She unlocks the box and opens it and we go inside, and there are bones everywhere, sticking out of the dirty. Some of the bones had **** on them. Steph picked up a 'dirty' bone and tried to shove it in my face/mouth. Gross dream.


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

MojoCrunch said:


> :lol I think I might have some competition on who has more frequently weird dreams. But that Wal-mart dream was pretty cool, I'll admit. Fun stuff to read.  Interestingly enough a lot of my friends said their best dreams happened in wal-mart. My one friend said she had a dream she was flying through walmart and going through all the isles. So Wal-mart somehow correlates with good dreams?
> ---------------
> I haven't been dreaming a whole lot this week. Which supposedly means that I am getting better sleep. The last dream I had that was bizarre I was in a weird college town walking thorugh this city. I had to go to some small physicians office and I get there and meet with a high school classmate of mine. Her name was Stephanie. Next thing I know she leaves me into this back area of the small physicians office and opens up a wood box padlocked in the ground. It's night and it feels like a dirty graveyard. She unlocks the box and opens it and we go inside, and there are bones everywhere, sticking out of the dirty. Some of the bones had **** on them. Steph picked up a 'dirty' bone and tried to shove it in my face/mouth. Gross dream.


Usually my department store dreams are happy ones ^-^ And I do have pretty bizarre dreams quite frequently xD I was talking to my mom about it today, and she told me she very rarely remembers her dreams.. Is it strange how we remember them so often..? And luckily that 'dirty bone' incident was only a dream x) I get nauseous just picturing it.. ;


----------



## WTFnooooo (Mar 27, 2010)

A lovey dovey dream with a skinny latina-looking girl. I grabbed her hands, look at her nails, blue on some and yellow on other fingers, told her I liked them and she didn't believe me so I put my face an inch in front from hers and she believed me. I wanted to kiss her so badly but the dream just vanished before that could happen. Of course, the _SA monster_ was in it, I could see people around but I was so in love I didn't pay much attention to them, the monster was pretty much tamed.
If it only could be like this in RL...


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

Oh man terrible dream last night. I think it resulted because of a picture I looked at of an SASers awesome dog.

I was walking down a sidewalk and there is this big rottweiler. He bites me in the @$$. I pry open its teeth and hold its mouth open and then my hand is in its mouth, I can feel its teeth clamping down. It's owner comes in and tries to pry the dogs mouth open and stop it.

My mother always said that black dogs in dreams represent enemies and if they bite you it means they are trying to hurt you. But some other sources say that viscious dogs represent betrayal of a bad friends. Which makes sense. Oh well, regardless of whatever interpretation, I didn't like it. I woke up paranoid. Was not a pleasant dream.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

My dream last night involved me having pet rats again, but they kept multiplying and they wouldn't stop. The babies were coming out as small as insects and I was trying not to step on them. I had to try and trap the males so they would stop breeding, but they were trying to bite me and there were just too many. 

I had a dream like that before, except the older rats were killing the younger ones instead of producing them. I still had to clean up after them in my dream. AND MY OLD NEIGHBOURS WON'T GTFO OF MY DREAMS.

So, basically, the more I try living in the moment while I'm awake, the more my dreams are about people/events from the past.


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

Ever since starting this raw food diet, I keep on dreaming about accidentaly eating processed junk & feeling really horrible afterwards..it scares me each time & I always end up waking up in the night, like it's a nightmare or something. :teeth 
Wonder if this is a sign.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

I dreamt that I was saving a baby seal from being captured by a guy who wanted to start a puppy mill. I saved it! But then it morphed into a polar bear, and I called it Knut. We brought it home and it was actually a puppy. And there were a lot of people outside and my mother was talking about our adventure. She came inside and talked about "how the psychologists are so hard to convince". 

It was an entertaining dream. Sorry for all the "ands"


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

That I was running away from home for real 

The other one consisted of all my dvds being stolen


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Obama was in it somehow...appearantly my dreams are starting to go political now :con


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

Was in some cooking competition (sort of like Top Chef) and we had to make some vegetable dish. We all had to race to this little shop to buy our ingredients. I tried running as fast as I could and I ran on the top of a hill and down far away from the other competitors. I get to the place where our work stations are and people outside tell me there are no more tables. It's too late. I go in anyway, and BS! There's already people cooking.

The whole time I have no idea what I'm even gonna do. I keep thinking about chopping green bell peppers. I head to this little shop that sells vegetables and am scatterbrained. Then this umpire (who heavily resembles the TA in my one bug class) says times up. At the end of the dream I didn't even pick up my vegetables/ingredients. I was screwed.


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

That I slept in and was late for a biology exam... I haven't taken a biology class in around 5 years.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Steve123 said:


> That I slept in and was late for a biology exam... I haven't taken a biology class in around 5 years.


My reoccurring nightmare is missing or failing an exam. :no


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

I was living in a teepee in the middle of nowhere, smoking some weird grass... Strange times.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

I had a strange dream about this online role-playing game that I'm currently into... my character turned a lovely yellow and I had to do some kind of quest for an item or whatever. In the end I had to fight this hideous demon and I drew my staff. That's when it ended, sort of creepy in my mind.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

I was running down the side of the interstate towards some unknown location. The lanes were narrower, like a highway, cars coming down each lane but not very many. There was a tall cedar forest on each side, and as I was running, a pack of wolves would come out and chase me. They were more the size of housedogs, but their fur was shaggy and dirty, and I thought of them as wolves. A couple of them ran ahead of me and into the traffic, getting run over. I think I stopped then. A woman I used to work with pulled up behind me and offered to give me a ride, then I woke up.


----------



## General Shy Guy (May 12, 2011)

This will teach me to take a Benadryl before bed again...

I had a dream that I was driving around campus, trying to get somewhere. But I ended up going in a big circle over and over again. I knew where I needed to go, but kept making wrong turns. All the while, I was continually leaning over to vomit on the floor of the passenger's seat of the car. Wtf?


----------



## giantkiller (Feb 20, 2011)

I usually have funny dreams that have little plot. Last night was a bit different..

I was going to meet this girl I have a huge thing for in real life at the train station, for what was supposed to be a first date. I guess I finally got the guts to ask her out in my dream!

I got there and she was standing on the platform looking gorgeous as always, so I walk up to her say hello, and kiss her on the cheek.. She suddenly looks awkward, before 3 other men walk up behind her..

She tells me she invited her ex boyfriend and his two friends out with us, and then goes on to say how her and her ex are now back together, and she said sorry..

So me feeling like an idiot is just standing there. She says I should still hang out with that at her ex boyfriends house. I strangely agree to do so.

So it ends with me, her, her boyfriend, and his two friends watching tv, while the two of them are all over eachother as I sit there like a fool..

Egh.


----------



## Melinda (Feb 5, 2009)

Vanilllabb said:


> Ever since starting this raw food diet, I keep on dreaming about accidentaly eating processed junk & feeling really horrible afterwards..it scares me each time & I always end up waking up in the night, like it's a nightmare or something. :teeth
> Wonder if this is a sign.


This happens to me every time I diet and I hate it. Last night I dreamed that I found a cookie store that sold not only packaged cookies (like chips ahoy, oreos, etc) but also cookies that people in my life have made for me in the past. I dreamed that I ate through that store and woke up this morning having to convince myself that no such cookie store exists....which was both relieving and also kind of sad.


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

Ugh, this dream had it's bad and weird?

First part of the dream involved me going to my friends graduation party (July 2nd) which I am already nervous about. I get to her house and the party is set up pretty poorly. Everything is very awkward. At some point there is a giant table these big beautiful looking cookies in all kinds of icing and colors. Everyone grabs one and I can't get a single one. Later on some old friend of mine are at the party hanging out with the party star. But they all look very angry at me and avoid me like the plague. I'm in this huge place alone with people but it's like I'm invisible but people know I'm there and they are all mad at me.

- Second part I appear at my very old job at Speedway. The place is a little warped though. The front counter is very small and apparently the back area is a soup kitchen with a laundry room? I run into my old boss and some other lady working there. They ask about my age and what I have been doing and taunt me that I hadn't graduated yet. It's great that I'm working back at this $hithole again to get a paycheck of $23.00. They ask me to go drinking with them at this biker bar one of m y friends works at. Later, I run through the customers and soup kitchen and end up in the laundry room. I do some of my laundry and then find brushes with animal hair on the bottom of the dryer. Gross. Then everything warps. Everything is like a bloody spagetti sauce color with robotic eyeballs and rats.

- This is the effing weird part. The robotic eyes apparently have tentacles of some sort. In the laundry room with me surrounded by this stuff is this girl that is half fox. She busts through the ceiling and the tentacles follow her. She's in this wooded area running from the tentacles super fast and then face plants. There's also another guy running. :rofl This guy has Brenden Fraiser's face on Megaman's body and he's riding a horse of some sort away from danger. Then at some point he turns into Obama.

WTF kinda dream is that.


----------



## the talking one (Jun 9, 2011)

I dreamed that my girl and I talked, that she finally become my girlfriend rather than just a girl that hit's me up sometimes. What a great feeling.......................when you wake up......****.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I had a dream that I was back in high school, and the dream seemed like it lasted forever. Terrible dream. :blank


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Weirdest dream EVER. Was at a Wal-Mart, in the USA, and all the employees were female and topless. I went to another store and....same thing!

My brain is ****ed.


----------



## KennethJones (Jun 22, 2009)

Anybody find in their dreams that their subconscious has the tendency to merge objects and places that you see in real life? For example, not too long ago i had a dream that i entered a building that was half a post office and half a bike shop. The two parts of the building were separated by a glass door. Another dream i had I was riding my bike down a complex network of streets that were surrounded huge bodies of water.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Yup, familiar people and places. Sometimes, but not all of the time.


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

Just woke up from this dream and I don't think I'll be getting back to sleep.

The dream consisted of me, some stereotypical Mormon kid (really happy and really boring, I know, I know, my subconscious is narrow-minded), and two other guys. Nothing interesting happened for what felt like a really long time. 

Then, out of nowhere I'm in a house that's filling with water and the Mormon kid, who is now an attractive female with an inhuman grin on her face, is stabbing me repeatedly. 

She chases me up a flight of stairs, but I manage to get away from her by kicking her into the now flooded area below. I scramble to find the other guys as I'm now bleeding excessively. 

I find a door. As I start to open it one of the other guys bursts through wielding a knife and that same horrifying ear-to-ear grin. As he attacks me, I wake up absolutely terrified.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Was at a Blockbuster with my brother trying to find a movie to rent and couldn't find anything.

Found out my dad cheated on my mom...that was a fun one...

And then the standard I have a bunch of exams coming up and not enough time to study.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

I've had weird dreams like for the past three days:

The one I had last night involved me sitting in an auditorium type place with many rows of red seats and it was dim and Katy Perry was onstage so it was a Katy Perry concert, and the next scene after that was a scene of me sitting in my seat with hiphop/nba basketall early/late 20s black guys in basketball player type jerseys/wear with chains sitting in front of me and next to me, totally not the type of guys that I'd imagine like listening to Katy Perry. And then the next scene was of Katy Perry standing in front of my row, there was a lot of standing room in front of my room in front of my row in that scene there (like there is in front of some of the rows in movie theaters) and she was giving lecture/advice to me, and the couple of guys sitting next to me, I think one of them was white with wavyish blondish hair, and Katy Perry was talking about the show "Friends" and in the dream, for some reason, I stopped payimg attention some of what she said, in the dream all I could catch from Katy Perry's speech was that the show Friends teaches people about....???...... and then the next scene was that I wanted to know what Katy Perry had said, but I was afraid to ask her so I thought about asking the guy next to me but I don't rememeber that ever happening in the dream.

Apparently I had the opportunity to ask Katy Perry directly becasue I remeber there being a closeup of Katy Perry herself in the dream but I don't remember me ever asking her in the dream

In another scene I'm outside in braod daylight in an apartment type neighborhood, with tall apartments, everything was light colored, the apartements themselves were a cool ivory color, and the white sidewalks and nice green bushes, and it was quiet, empty, no one outside in this neihborhood, and I don't know where I was walking to, I was just walking, and up ahead of me was a black guy in basketbal jersey baggy type wear and he was walking at the start of a road(road bridge?) that was slightly rising(like a highway/bridge that rises) and I was interested in him for some reason, I think I might've wanted ask him about Katy Perry but I don't know for sure.


And in the same night, right BEFORE that dream, if I remember correctly, I had another one of my procrastination dreams where in the dream I have a project that's due with only like an hour before it's due-I've had like three of those dreams in the past week, more like the past few days. 

So about this particular procrastination dream, apparently we had a series of watercolor paintings due, and we had a couple textbooks and we were supposed to copy scenes from photos from the textbook and do those scenes in watercolor. The dream started with me standing in class, and all my classmates were standing gathered together on the right of me, and they were listening to another of my classmates give his/her presentation and show his series of watercolor paintings, and I was standing with my back turned with a remote type thing in my hand looking at that long white screen used for projector images, and I was going thru my slideshow for parctice and my watercolor opintiongs that I'd done looked really good in the slide show, one was of a nature schene, a cactus in close to the middle of the composition, with a nice source of light on it's body, and lots of other impressive paintings by me, good use of value, light, and my professor (who in real life is my curly haired illustration prof) saw some of my presentation in the dream and he is impressed, but eventually, after going thru my presentation more, I realize that I don't recognize these paintings and I realize that none of these paintings that are in my slidehow belong to me, so the next scene in the dream is of me in the computer lab looking/working on my slideshow and I finally REALIZE that I never did the project At ALL. Watercolor paintimgs are due and I realize that I never did any of them, and in the dream, I say ti myself, "I can't believe I did this" and then in the dream I proceed to think about what I'm gonna do, am I just gonna scrap it?

The next scene is of me seeing the work of the redheaded girl who is near me sitting at a table working on her work which is due that day too, maybe even in my same class, and in real life, this girl is in one of my iillustration class at school, and this girl has a sheet of black construction paper in front of her with big sunflower type flowers drawn on it in pastel-neon colors in a soft pastel/chalk type medium, and I decide to myelf, I can do this, I can do this semi well, in the 75 minutes or 45 minutes I have left before class ends. 

And I don't know what happened between the ;ast scene and the next scene, but apparently I find my my illustartions, and I've done about four illustartions, and three out of four of them are portraits of faces, and it looks ameteur compared to the other illustrations that hadn't belonged to that were in my slideshow originally, and only one of my four illustartion is a nature scene and that concerns me because everything else in that orogonal slideshow had been a nature scene. So I'm really worried but then I realize that we had a choice of doing these illustrations from one of TWO textbooks, so my human portrait illustrations were actually okay because I'd just chosen a different book than most people, I guess. Also, though I originally thought my four illustartions were ameteur, I eventually think that they're not so bad.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

But a couple days ago, before I had those dreams above, I had the following dreams



This dream I think I had the night before last night;

It was a short dream, I was in a one floor, mini glass front building, I don't think it was a store, and it was pretty much in the middle of nowhere, the dream started with me in the midst of leaving the building, in the midst of exiting and letting go of the door, and I think something was holding me up from exiting quickly, I think it was somebody inside the building and so eventually I exited the door. 

And also, I don't remember this particular part of thie dream but there was a part of the dream that happened prior to me leaving that small building and it involved me making the decion to stay in the building or in the are, or me making the decision to leave later than normal on purpose.

Anyways, ^ was important because as I started walking downwards on this long hill type road that was going down, I saw a couple of people like 35 feet in front of me, in particular, a man that was ferociously attacked by a male lion andin the dream, I had a feelling of like, phew!, it's a good thing that I left at the time that I did. 

The setting itself was like I said, of a long road, and behind me, the road was at such slant that you could only see the horizon line with the sun at the top of the road, you couldn't see the beginning of the road. The setting was warm, lots of yellow sunlight but at the same time, it was dim-the way it looks around 5pm or whatver, the bright sun setting. 

I can't say for sure, I but I feel like it was desert-like around the road vast and empty and agin I can't say for sure but I feel like the ground between the road the and the building was light, coffee-with-milk colored sandish colored dirt, sift dirt, soft bumpy dirt with not a lot growing in it.

Another part of the dream! There was another building, similar to the first one, and there was a scene of me inside the building sitting in a chair, there were other people in the dream I think, if there were people there then they were really vague, and it felt like a witing room, and this building was not very far from the other building, within walking distance and all of the sudden, a big hyena storms into the room and I think it attacks someone, not me, and this whole scene happens after the lion one.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Dreamt about snogging the person I first mentioned in post 47. It was full-on and about as real as being awake. It happened several times. It was okay but I suffered a bit from the poor technique (when it's bad you can't help but notice such aspects).


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Work always seem to be a part of my dreams lately :mum


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

I got captured, brutally beaten and then executed somewhere in a jungle by a group of military guys for trying to reach and somehow make peace with a girl I once loved who betrayed me... They were either trying to protect her or just acting as a weapon for her but either way I think they were acting on her behalf, carrying out a command. It was strongly depersonalized because I could see myself and the entire horrendous scene from the outside and I also had a strong feeling that I had seen the exact same thing somewhere before.

Wow that's convoluted and messed up. You might be tempted to say "seek help". Well, fear not. I am in fact in therapy.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

I've had nightmares all night. In the dreams I'd had a heart attack... was terrified... and couldn't take care of anything. My family was worthless as usual but I was terrified to tell them because I knew they would tell me it was my own fault. I couldn't get a power of atty done so a friend of mine could re-enroll my son in a school closer to where they live to he could sleep there and go to and from school, I had no income because they had to hire someone else to do my job, unemployment wasn't even enough to cover my rent so my landlord was calling to tell me that I had to move my trailer since I couldn't pay the lot rent, a neighbor came to tell me the place stunk because all the food in the fridge had rotten cuz the power got shut off and that the kitten died cuz no one fed it. 

Every time I woke I had a sick feeling in the pit of my stomach and tears that wouldn't stop... I convinced myself the dream was as bad as it could get and I wouldn't dream again and every time I went back to sleep it returned worse than the last. At one part of the dream the state was taking my son away and trying to put him in foster care.

At the very end of the dream I called my parish priest crying and asking him what I could do and he swooped in and arranged everything... he had a parish lawyer draw up protections for my son and for my friend to house him and keep him in school... he paid the rent and the power and had the fridge cleared out and came in to tell me that the kitten was not dead - just sick and he'd taken her to the vet. He told me no to worry about the job till I got out and that between him and my friend all would be taken care of for me.

There is still this looming sick feeling in my stomach even though I am awake, like it was a warning of what could happen. I'm very emotional now and still terrified and I can't shake it... it made me realize just how tenuous my whole life is... how everything depends on me going to work every day for my measly 20 hours a week at $9/hr. and how everything - literally everything will collapse if I so much as miss even a few short weeks of work.

The part about my family is real... even if they did step in and try to help it would do more damage than good and they would do it grudgingly and condemningly and with a 'look at what I am doing for you - you owe me' attitude. Other's could step in but none are in a position to really help. The Church... I'm not sure how realistic that would be - my son is an altar boy there but I'm not social enough to really know if I would matter enough... I think I would be the thought of counting on it makes me sick. Even with my friend, I'm not sure how much I could really depend on them if everything really collapsed. Sometimes I hate my life.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

I dreamed that my mother went insane & was poisoning our dinner so our whole family & her would die. I was trying to call 911 in my bedroom but I kept getting a plumbing agency...


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

I had a wonderful dream.. as long as it lasted. I'm going in and out of sleep here.

What I remember about it was that I got home with a slightly older but very attractive woman whose videos I've seen on youtube (lol) and we were clearly into each other. (it's funny, the home in this case was my childhood home where I lived until I was 20 and haven't lived in over a decade now) Anyway for someone it might have been a super boring dream but basically what I got out of it was a complete feeling of acceptance from the other person in addition to the mutual sexual attraction. A typical boyfriend-girlfriend experience that is, or so I imagine. This is something I don't ever get to experience for real, and in fact never HAVE experienced for real so it has to be generated from what I might imagine it to be like. I remember feeling anxious at first, reverting to typical safety behaviors from real life (even in a goddamn dream!) but it was nowhere near as strong as in real life. At some point she was cooking some food and I went over to her and hugged her from the back and she smiled. Something in me was still holding back though because I got this realization that I should clearly be taking more charge and squeezing her tighter, which I did, which was awesome. It was pretty amazing to feel such confidence in myself and acceptance from her. It was also pretty clear where all of this was leading that night..

Okay now I just have to analyze my dream a little bit... So this was a little older woman... and we were going back home to my CHILDHOOD home.. is this some kind of momma complex I'm dreaming up here? lol In reality this could well be true. I'm so emotionally starved and need endless amounts of validation and affection, maybe I need there to be something motherly in that too? Oh hell, I dunno. I need to talk to my therapist about this... He'd better be up on his Freudian dream analysis.....


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

It was frustrating... but I slept well I think. I never woke... and feel rested.

I dreamt that I was on a ferry going somewhere for a visit... it seemed like we only had a short amount of time to be there before the ferry returned. I remember being in the gift shop and buying a drink and the clerk wanting to show me everything they'd remodeled and asking if it would pass the code. Then I remember walking alot on a path that was going through a sub-tropical rainforest and there were birds if every kind flying all over. Then I was at a restaurant and with someone I used to know from years ago... decades ago... he was eating in the diningroom and I shared to him that I was considering never having kids again - he was confused as to why I'd changed my mind and so was I. I was telling him how many great nieces and nephews I had and told him between all the kids my sibs had and the one I have - it's enough. Then I left him there and went to the pool and swam - it felt nice and I was relieved to be cool and comfortable.... then upon getting out I remembered the ferry was leaving and I was running, knowing I was late... the surrounding became a hospital and I was running through it trying to get to the ferry. I got there just as the hatch was closing and I had to pry it back open with my hands and squeeze in. After in I slumped against the wall and rested a moment before walking into a room where everyone was decorating for Christmas and then it became my current place of employment.... then someone donated a bunch of old phone equipment and videotapes and my boss was mad at me because she thought I told them we'd take it. I was too busy decorating to care and she was pissy that I didn't care. 

It was a long and strange dream - it was tiring and I feel physically tired even though I feel psychologically rested some.


----------



## General Shy Guy (May 12, 2011)

^Awesomeness.

I went drinking last night and got home, brushed my teeth and crashed. I then had a nightmare that I forgot to lock the door and while I was sleeping, my ex girlfriend came in and vandalized my house. In my dream I woke up and found my place trashed. It was such a realistic dream that when I actually woke up, my first thought was "man, I have to clean this place up. Can't believe that crazy *insert expletive here* did this." After looking around the room I slowly realized it was a dream.


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

I had a dream last night that somehow, I time-traveled into the past and was a soldier in the civil war. It scared the crap out of me because it felt so real. I kept thinking to myself, "How do I get out of here?" Soldiers were shooting in my general direction and I just ducked down onto the ground and acted like I was dead. After a couple of minutes, a nurse carried me into a house and started treating me. I told her I was fine and felt really grossed out at all of the wounded men and blood all around the area. I woke up sweating. It was a crazy dream! Past life, maybe?


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

I dreamt that my sister's friend was trying to invite me to his house alone and then he tried to kidnap me. Really creepy. But then I was parachuting and trying to dodge a giant bear. It got meh.


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

I had a dream about this one guy who I had an online relationship with.. I met him over a year ago and we never met in real life. His looks weren't very accurate in my dream, but I was still able to identify it was him. I was talking to him online or something, and he said he was in town and that he wanted to come visit me. I told him he could come over. But I wasn't very excited to see him. I didn't bother to get ready and all of a sudden he was at the door. I looked like a complete mess, and the door burst open by itself, and he just stood there awkwardly, not coming in. There was also an old man with him, who was apparently his grandfather.. His grandpa stepped inside my house, but he still refused to come in and he stood at the doorway. I ran to my room to go change out of my PJ's and into something more decent. When I came back out I saw him awkwardly standing at the doorway still... All I knew was, that he was absouletly terrified to come in.. And that's all I remember.. 

Honestly this dream sounds pretty boring. But the thing is, I haven't spoken to, or had any thoughts about this guy in months.. So I have no idea why I would dream of him.. On 6/25/10 is when we started dating.. And I had a dream about him on 6/25/11.. That's a bit freaky..


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Dreamt that I fell in love with a man and the blanket we were snuggled up in was jealous (it was alive for a breif second).

Then he told me he wanted to be with me for the rest of his life and I was like, "ummm". I didn't want that. So then he got mad, pushed me out of bed and broke up with me. So I was sad, but then realized that I already had a boyfriend and that I had cheated on him.

Then I was at the school playground and it was all good


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't know! Isn't it great? I actually don't have an entire night of dreams clogging up my memory and making me feel even more tired when I wake up from my mind running all night. Yay for sleeping meds and no more lucid dreaming.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

We were all in a big circus tent. That's what it appeared to be, anyway. But we weren't human. We had been turned into big tarantulas, bigger than normal, maybe the size of a human torso. Covered in grey fur with shades of black, and our fangs could extend on red, fleshy appendages. Sort of like a dog's dick, if you want to picture it. Anyway, there was a sense we had to cooperate under penalty of some undefined punishment. All of us tried to spin our own independent webs, but kept fighting over space. I hated it, and wanted to escape, but I had no choice but to try and build my web in a strict fixture benefiting the others and my own, but I couldn't do it. Neither could anyone else.

Next I found myself outside of the tent sitting in the grass, when my cat came curling up in my lap. I looked inside the tent and saw the others getting along better without me, building their webs and accepting their fate in their new unhuman form. There was a foreboding sense that I would have to go back to that, and all I could think was "I don't want to do it again. I don't want to be a monster anymore. I just want to be me." Then it ended.


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

It was about the same person as the night before and every time it was getting good random people kept appearing and ruining it for me.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Farmhouse in Maine Nightmare:

I was pulling up to my old farmhouse in Maine (in the dream it wasn't demolished). I went in and all my stuff was still there. I was looking over things to see if anyone had taken or moved anything and there was a knock on the door. It was my former in-laws... (their son, my first husband, was still dead in the dream). I was cordial as I didn't sense there was a problem. After they were in and seated they commenced to rip me apart verbally for every perceived slight and problem that had ever happened since I first met them when I was 15 years old. The told me how miserable my husband was being married to me... how he hated always feeling trapped in that house since we never went anywhere and I was always working, how he resented that I was unable to bear his children and that despite what the doctors said it was all my fault because they knew I was taking birth control pills behind his back (I wasn't irl)... she told me that every holiday that I had to work they knew I'd requested shifts so I didn't have to be at their house and spend time with them and he hated me for that. The dream went on and on and on. At the very end I confronted them about why they were doing this 30 years later and they said they were doing it because I was a delusional b**** who was living in my head... in my own fantasy and that I only saw things how I wanted and that no one ever mattered but me and that I needed to know how hated I was... that I was truly evil and bad.

What I lovely way to wake up... feeling like sh**.


----------



## Green Eyes (Sep 6, 2009)

I dreamt I was outside and I took a girl who has lived in the same street as me almost our whole life into our shed. She's a year younger than me. Inside I slowly brought my face to hers and I kissed her. (I have never had feelings for her or any other girl) She kissed back. It was my first kiss. I thought is this it. I didn't like the way she kissed at all. She wanted to stay longer and do something with me, but I didn't. I came up with an excuse (I have homework to do) to get her to go away.
It was really weird. I was me. The body was me. But it felt like I was possesed by something evil and it also felt like I was a man. The way I moved and how I acted. Like I was possesed by a evil, male thing.

I didn't like this dream and the feeling it gave me.


----------



## Karuni (Jun 26, 2011)

I hardly ever remember my dreams hours after I wake up, but I had a scary dream last night/this morning. I don't remember everything in order though.

I was working but I was back at the concessions stand I was at for the past 2 summers. Everything was so different, and I kept on messing up. There were so many people in the stand anyway, and I couldn't make myself useful.
Somehow, that morphed into my mom and I being in a mall-like setting. For some reason, we were trying to break some store's stuff and take all of their money. It was for some cause to save some animals or something. It didn't make any sense though because I was trying to prevent them from buying ice cream. I made a makeshift sign that said, "No ice cream". Then I was so afraid I was going to be arrested for theft, I was running around avoiding security guards. I ran into various rooms. One room had dogs in kennels in it, another had a dog training room where I met a lady I know at the local animal shelter, other rooms had people from my high school. I kept on running into other rooms. Finally, I found a room that was a lot like my real bedroom except the light switch wouldn't work (typical in my dreams...) but the computer monitor was on. I got on to try to go to GameFAQs.com so I could figure out if I was supposed to rob the ice cream place and what I was supposed to do next. The computer wouldn't work right, and then I woke up.
I went back to sleep, and I had a weird dream I was on a school bus type thing. I didn't know where I was, and I got dropped off somewhere. I told the people on the bus I knew how to get to where we were going, and I'd meet them. Somehow, I just walked up this strange road with railroad tracks and cars, and I met up with them. I don't remember as much from this dream because I wasn't being chased/looked for like the first one.

My dreams make no sense whatsoever. xD; I usually have more video game-like ones than these though.


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

I dream I was gaming on a console (Xbox 360 or PS3), and while moving my thumbs on the joysticks my thumbs was moving in real life (while sleeping), I woke up though. Kinda creepy and cool!


----------



## TheRob (Dec 30, 2006)

I just watched a NOVA episode on dreams. A scientist at University of Montreal is cataloging them statistically, finding many of the dreams of his patients reflect problems in real-life. If he saw my dream log, he would conclude "you are one messed up dude."


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

I have a recurring dream that I am driving on the highway and I keep missing my off ramp and it causes me a great deal of distress and anxiety.


----------



## Bethy (Jun 23, 2011)

puffins said:


> zombies, that pretty standard for me. Sometimes im friends with them, sometimes they try to eat me, sometimes both.


I always have zombie dreams, or some sort of post apocolyptic dream. They're pretty cool actually.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

okay i've forgotten most of it but it was weird

i had to drive home from school for some reason and i was supposed to rush back, i guess i was getting something that i forgot. and my 15 year old brother got in the car with me and he was trying to drive, but i was telling him no, i have to hurry back so there's no time for me to show you how to drive. just leave. but he wouldn't leave so i told him fine get in the back. it was night. so we headed out, and were stopped on the street by a pair of lesbian cops dressed in street clothes, who gave us a ticket for no reason. they were really annoying and giggly and were all 'yea we can do whatever we want because we're cops' and they were high-fiving eachother and stuff. ugh. then i went to court to fight the ticket and the judge was lesbian too. anyway the judge acted pretty casual but fair, and there was a recess, after that there was a sitdown with the judge where we all sat at a big table and talked about the case, the judge took off her fancy robe thingy and wore casual clothes. i told her that the ticket thing was ridiculous, and that the cops were incompetent, and pointed to them making out in the courtroom as an example of how unprofessional they were. the judge agreed. i don't know what happened after that, probably woke up thinking wtf.

Do I subconsciously hate lesbians? :afr Or maybe I am lesbian? :con


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

I had a dream that my old best childhood friend was going to dropout of highschool and live on a farm.. She had the farmer's daughter type of outfit scheme going on.. And had her hair in braids, and she was milking the cattle.. I kept trying to convince her that she was making a big mistake, and that she should go to highschool.. And strangely, there was dubstep music playing in the background of my dream really loudly the whole entire time... And when I woke up, I checked my phone and she texted me.. ; We haven't talken in ages!


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

My dream last night was not pleasant. Dreaming that I was going to see my ex bf and that he refused to pick up my phone calls. Then I appeared in the house I grew up in and a blue car pulled up. It was the guy that assaulted me and his skank b*tch sister coming the threaten me and "take something back". I said I'd call the police if he didn't get off my property and he said, "The police will never believe you over me."

I woke up so scared. Bad memories. Not a good start to my day and it feels like my happier days are winding down and I am back to being paranoid and depressed.


----------



## RockBottomRiser (Jun 5, 2011)

I dreamt another one of my friends died. I dreamt he was at his own funeral and i was the only one who could see him.

Dreaming about death quite a lot recently. :blank


----------



## kindasorta (Apr 20, 2009)

I don't remember much specifics. I do remember I met a very cute girl and we kissed towards the end of the dream. I've had several dreams like that the last week or two. :love


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

Ugh. Had four parts all going down hill from the first.

- Was going with my dad to the new house. Dad was driving the car and I was driving right next to him in a motorbike. I was also holding this big basket of carrot and fruits. The grapes were huge and the apples were maroon and juice filled. Like gushers. We arrived at some plowed farm and there was a schoolhouse from the olden days.

- Was in the new house and I saw my cat. There was another bigger and more homeless looking cat there. I fed him and tried to find him a home but he disappeared.

- Was in a pet shop. There were two bird cages filled with finches and on the top there was this big beautiful metallic snake with crazy designs. I picked it up and it lunged and tried to bite me. Then I threw it back in the cage and shut the gate. It got its little head stuck in it and then got trapped inside (my superstitious mother believes snakes in dreams = enemies)

- My brother was at his job at the hospital and I found out he shot himself over some Cambodian or Nepali girl. He apparently was depressed and he also killed himself over this girl. In this dream I went around the hospital making the girls life miserable calling her all sorts of horrible names. I woke up from this dream crying at the thought of my brother actually doing this. Twas not a good dream.


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)

It was really weird, my dream started with me power walking on the road of going home from the local park, then I passed two girls a blonde and a brunette, and after I got past them, the blonde stopped me and kissed me, it was a few seconds kiss because she said to me something like "why are you in such a hurry?", then she kissed me again.


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

Oh gawd, another weird one yet again with multiple parts as I woke up a lot last night.

- I dreamt that the sky was falling. That there were clouds on ground level and there was a warning on the news that breathing in the vapors were poisonous. It was misty and scary for some reason. I was at the house I grew up in and then I went to the back porch and my cat was dead and he was cut sagitally behind his arms. There was another cat cut apart in the same fashion.

- Was with my cousins and we went in a car. Tornados followed us that blew away.

- In a parking lot and driving my dads brown car. The started didn't work and the car was stranded in the middle of the parking lot and there was some old couple watching my stupid car blocking a bright pink car from pulling out. They taunted me and talked about how I drove a crappy foreign car (which is a Kia Spectra) and I shouted back at him that my dad would kick his @$$. He said he'd call the police on me. I ran away from my car further into the parking lot. People were walking about and I ran into an ex-friend. All of her friends liked me and acknowledged me except her. After this I had a bag filled with cartons of cigarettes and planned to sell them for $25-30 a carton to get money to fix that dang car.

- Was in a college where the dorms, gymnasium, and classrooms were oddly connected. I ran past all these students and ran into enemies of mine. One of them said she didn't go to vet school and is now a lesbian. My evil wh*re of an ex-roommates who complete screwed me over was tagging along with me and being nice. I don't know how I tolerated her presence. Felt like the first day of school and I had that nervousness of who my classmates would be and what would happen.


----------



## lordfisto (Jul 10, 2011)

i feeled like i was falling down,i could see the sky getting smaller and smaller,then i think i landed in the oceaO_O,cause it feeled a bit cold and it all went blue,but still i kept falling at the same speed,until i feeled like it stoped,then i looked at thes sides and there was nothing,but when i looked foward,BUMMMM!! a shark BITED ME,and i waked up screaming


----------



## tropic (May 28, 2011)

I don't usually remember my dreams, so I was surprised to find out I remembered a bit about this one. I was at my grandparents house talking with a random, loud girl who apparently was my best friend in the dream. Then I looked outside and my ex was pacing back and forth and doing little dances, while tentatively glancing inside the house, like trying to get our attention. Wth does this mean, Freud? :blank


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

This wasn't last night, this was during the nap I just had.

A guy was asking me out. He said something like, "Should I ask you out now or should I walk you off campus?" I said walk off campus. I didn't have my backpack with me so I went looking for it. I couldn't find it but I went with him anyway. I can't really remember the rest but everybody was telling him bad things about me that weren't true, I can't remember what those things were.

The guy was the guy I haven't been able to stop thinking about for the past 4 years.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

my sister wanted me to go swimming with sharks. and she actually made me feel guilty for being too afraid to do it. even in my dreams i'm a *****. betch!


----------



## wootmehver (Oct 18, 2007)

I dreamed that I was an associate of some very famous scientist and was helping him do research in a city. Can't remember what kind. I carried some equipment around the streets and basked in the reflected glow of the scientist, even though I was basically a beast of burden and not half as smart as he was. When he was not around I was aware of people looking at me with admiration like I knew amazing things just by being associated with the famous man. I liked it, but was afraid I might have to make some comments that would expose my ignorance. After the day's work was done, I had to go back to my car. It was dark and I couldn't find it. This is something I have dreamed about occasionally for years...losing track of my parked car. Here is where it gets weird. I found myself in a room with some undead zombies who I initially thought were real people who could help me find my car. Once I realized what they were I used a tripod or something to gruesomely slice one up before it could attack. Then I woke up.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

I was replacing parts in my Volvo. I was then watching a parade joyfully. I really needes for my dream self to speak this msg to me. Thank you dream self!


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

I was with a friend of mine from high school and we were in the classroom, but it was a college class and the teacher was my high school teacher. My friend and I chit chat and talk about whatever, until my teacher says "Someone turn off the alarm clock". I woke up because my alarm clock was going off.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Taking turns to share a cigarette with someone I love.


----------



## Losm (Jan 23, 2011)

I hardly remember my dreams. Last night I had one where I was looking after a baby with some magicians. Odd. :b


----------



## diomedes (Jul 14, 2011)

You guys are lucky to remember your dreams.


----------



## mrmarc (Jul 10, 2011)

Me and my ex were talking ( i havent spoken to her in years lol) and there was some battle going on in a fair ground...
I really shouldnt watch Monkey Dust before i got to bed.


----------



## wootmehver (Oct 18, 2007)

I dreamed I was living in my deceased grandparents home and discharged a gun a few times inside for no apparent reason. Then I realized the police had been called and were on the way. I was scared and looked out the front door waiting and waiting but they took a looong time to arrive. They finally arrived but weren't in uniform like cops would normally be. But they meant business. A couple of them tore down the screen door for some weird reason and came inside. I woke up and felt sooo relieved that it was just a dream.


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

I dreamed I killed a spider with a Macaroni and Cheese box :lol


----------



## wootmehver (Oct 18, 2007)

Latest dream: I was part of some sort of space force assigned to help protect the solar system from space invaders by patrolling it, like cops patrol neighborhoods. I was recently assigned to the force and felt "Why me? I can't do this s***! I'm not qualified!" 

On one if my meetings at headquarters, an elite experienced member of the force beamed into the room like in a Star Trek episode. He was wearing a really cool uniform and had great social skills and was a hunk. Everything I'm not. made me feel worse.


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

I was in space with my dad, and we were on the moon. He said he wanted to visit the moon's moon before he died. His way of getting to the moon's moon was by jumping and floating to it. He wanted me to rescue him with the spaceship in case he missed the jump and floated away forever.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

1st dream was about my friend and her abandoning me by informing her family we're no longer a couple. Meant I'd not be comfortable visiting them.

2nd dream was a rare one. One of the good ones where you're kissing someone for whom you feel love.


----------



## MissElley (May 15, 2011)

My dream was really nice lol ...

I've had a crush on this guy since high school and I still think about him and check his FB regularly. I don't see him anymore but I know he still lives around my area. Well, my dream was we were talking and we seemed like really good friends and he was teasing me (in a really nice way ... if that even makes sense) and I was teasing him back then he got really upset and I felt bad so I put my hand in his and he just held my hand towards his ***** because we were sitting down, then I woke up because I heard that stupid mouse in my room, we have floorboards so I can hear the tap, tap, tap of it's little feet on the floor. Fuc* ruined my beautiful dream


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

Had a bad dream again. There was a guy in a military uniform with his 2 yr old son who was on a swing. It was sunset and both of them were black so I only saw their silouettes at the side. The father started kicking the sh*t out of the kid and then he was hanging out off of the swing.


----------



## Hallucinating Zebra (Jul 4, 2011)

...


----------



## orchidsandviolins (Jul 8, 2011)

Mine was unfortunately pretty scary. I was staying over at an unfamiliar man's house with my friend and cousins. And next thing I knew my friend had died out of nowhere. Then, the man had finished carving something sharp (I'm guessing he was a carpenter of sorts), and as he was handing it to me, he stabbed me in the neck with it. I was left unconscious until I came to the next morning, then I called 911. The stab wound wasn't too deep, and an ambulance picked me up. I was shocked that I survived a potential murder, when some of the others in the room did not.


----------



## Shannanigans (Feb 27, 2011)

I dreamed I was sitting on the couch and my dad through a magazine at me and said: Here! I'm tired of looking at this."


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

I'll only describe the second dream I had last night, since that was the longest and most disturbing. My dad, brother and I had come to our house, but it was seeming kind of suspicious like something was wrong... We went in, and were kind of creeping around to find out what was wrong, and in my parents' bedroom the bed had been tossed half against the wall and had pinned this dead body that had a pool of blood around it...

It was some random dude, but it wasn't surprising for some reason, and we were just walking back to the phone to call the cops when we suddenly got the feeling that the person who'd done it was still around the house somewhere... So we ducked and crawled along the floor which we discovered was really damp along the side, and smelled like gasoline, and we heard some noises coming from the backyard... So the bad dude was there, soaking the side of our house in petrol and could light it at any old time...

For some reason, my dad had a gun and shot at the guy from the open back door, and he returned fire and there seemed to be a few more people shooting, some of our house exploded but without a fire, but eventually the bad guy was shot and killed...

The cops still hadn't arrived, so I went around the side and it turned into an old house I used to live in. I saw some random old people over the fence next door, and asked them if they heard anything but they hadn't... Which was odd because of all the damn noise that had just happened...

Then I was at the side gate and the old lady started to try and push past me to inspect something... There was something that she kept insisting she had to do, and I was like "IT DOESN'T MATTER! HALF OUR HOUSE HAS EXPLODED, JUST GO THE **** AWAY" But she kept trying and I was like shoving her back and scratching at her and she still just kept trying to get past and it seemed so suspicious to the point where I grabbed a rubber tube and tied it around her neck to choke her and she still was saying how she had to do this thing and I had to let her past.

I decided I had to kill her since the cops still hadn't arrived, so I found a nail and hammer that were within arms reach (since I couldn't move from there cause she was still struggling), and I drove the nail into her skull like I was cracking a coconut... So of course her head then became a coconut and I was ****ing eating the coconut... The end.


----------



## FallenRepublic (Jul 20, 2011)

i dreamed i was in school. i was going to class with my girl and then all of a sudden she disappears and i see an old middle school friend of mine laughing beside me. I haven't seen him in years


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

I had a dream that I dyed my hair bright red b/c it was Valentine's Day. It seemed like a good decision in the dream.. :stu But I wasn't happy with it so the next day I was trying to decide if I should go back to being blonde or brunette. 

In the next part, my grandmother was still alive, and I was so happy to see her.


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

I was shooting a scene for harry potter on a basketball court, where a strong light was coming down from the ceiling to represent a lightning strike that would later be used with CGI. All I had to do for my scene was walk in a semicircle but I kept messing up.

Then after I nailed my scene we started playing a game of basketball with all the Harry Potter actors and the rest of the film crew.


----------



## StarryNights2089 (Jun 22, 2011)

I dreamed I received money in the mail, it was
in another currency though,lol. XD


----------



## Jeskamallow (Jul 24, 2011)

I had a dream I had three kids aaand.. I dunno that's all I remember atm.

But it was highly strange 'cause in the dream I had given birth to them all - and I have no interest in doing that. Ever.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

I fell asleep with my headphones on. I dreamed that I had a pencil through my head that was playing the music into my ears. Somebody forced me to push the pencil all the way through my brain. It was searing pain! I started convulsing. I work with the sharp pain in my head, &&&&& I was convulsing.

Holy ****. .


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

I was confined to a wheelchair... in some office building... I was a paraplegic and the elevator on the floor I was on became out of order to I had to crawl down the steps to the next lower floor (leaving the w/c behind)... took the elevator back up to the previous floor and got into my w/c and went down (somehow I guess that fixed the elevator - it made no sense)... I remember in my dream it had something to do with a new stupid digital display system that the elevator had been upgraded to rely on but it had glitched. 

I later dreamt that I was I was digging up some weeds in the yard and found a box... in the box was this glowing orb... when I touched the orb it opened and there was a vial in it... and a hologram started explaining that it would cure any disease known to earth. I remember taking it to the health department and them calling gov't officials and them taking me in a room and telling me I was to never tell anyone... that it was not feasible to cure everyone because then there would be no water or food for everyone... that people had to die in order for the majority to live.

Then I woke up in a sweat and tried to get back to sleep...

I went back into that same dream but in this dream I told no one that I'd discovered the orb but I volunteered at a hospital and began sneaking into rooms healing people with the vial... it was a weird unlimited vial that never ran out of serum as long as it was inside the orb.


----------



## General Shy Guy (May 12, 2011)

Dreamt that I got back together with one of my ex's. 

More like a nightmare.


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

In the summer I have very vivid dreams, for some reason. The other night I dreamed that I sat an issue of Fangoria magazine on a railing outside my parents' place (in my dreams, I usually am back home) impaled on a protuberance from the railing. I left it on the railing overnight, and in the morning, I went out and the neighbor (someone I didn't recognize) had stolen it. The neighbor walked over and I told him I wanted my magazine back. He said that he definitely wasn't going to give it back, and then started to insult me, saying that I was such a loser that I had to intern at the jail. I don't do that in real life, and told him so. I demanded the magazine back, and felt that the confrontation would come to blows. Suddenly the guy turned into Nestor Carbonell (Richard from "Lost"), and he looked really pissed off. I was prepared to get my *** kicked when I woke up. Coincidentally, right after I woke up I overheard some jerkoff in my building having a swearing argument with someone else, and I thought they were going to come to blows. Maybe it's the heat.


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

I was at this really big party, it was on the other side of town. Same house where I went to last weekend. Pretty much everyone I knew was there, and nearly every part of the house was filled with a large group of people. Very intimidating. Everyone was making fun of me for something I did, making me really embarrassed. At one point, I needed to drop something off in my friends car. I spend the entire night just walking around looking for it.
Bad dream.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

My brother and I morphed into female blow-up dolls and ****ed each other, since guys weren't that into us. I blame SA.

Why are all my dreams so reliant on real life episodes?


----------



## puffins (Mar 9, 2011)

I caught my boyfriend spooning Crixus from "Spartacus: Gods of the arena"


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

apparently my former landlord gave me a baby. I mean, passed it like a football. I caught it with a jai alai stick, rounded the clubhouse turn, and then scooped it forward into a refrigerator, like a pizza going into one of those mesquite ovens. the really strange part is, I've never even watched jai alai, let alone played it.


----------



## Dreamscape (Sep 18, 2010)

For the third time in the past several days I had a dream within a dream. I keep "waking up" into another dream laying in my bed, but the room always looks different and I'm paralyzed. Once I managed to break out of the last dream I saw what looked like a raccoon growling at me, then after a few seconds it turned back into a pillow.


----------



## JustKittenRightMeow (Jul 25, 2011)

I was in a psych. ward or group of some sort. I remember I was in the bathroom doing what ever when these two guys came barging in and I fell into the bathtub and was all worried about them seeing up my nightgown. One of the dudes sat on the toilet and took the nastiest sounding deuce while I was chatting with the other. At some point, me and a group of the peeps there were talking about escaping and I had to convince them that we could rush the Staff and just make a beeline out the door. I had to run to some big computer room and retrieve some stuff like school records that I was oh so worried about getting before I scadaddled...

It was weird.


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

- Two nights ago had a dream I was in the backyard of the house I grew up in. It was muggy, foggy, grey, and it was flooded. I was walking through the flooded area with water just above my ankles. There were big dark twisted trees and branches that fell over and I was pulling one. I looked next door and there was a very good looking guy that lived there who limped into his home and began to eat dinner next to his slididing patio door.

- Was in a parking lot which was filled with lots of birds. There were penguins waddling about and some seagulls. I walked next to a big parking lot lamp and it was lightly snowing in the day time and there was this huge pelican that was flying in an arc going straight at me. Was weird because I had also gotten attacked by the same pelican in a previous dream a year ago. But in this dream he had teeth and I punched him in the face. Next thing that happened was that he had three more pelican buddies and they all flew around in an arc in unison and then drooped down like fighter jets ready to go at me. I grabbed them by their beaks and fended them off.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

I was on a bus and then these two guys started preaching and then hen I got off the bus I was suddenly on a wheelchair

Real messed up dream


----------



## awkwardface (Jun 11, 2011)

I know nobody cares but I had _the worst_ dreams last night. I had a bad case of sleep paralysis in which I thought the Green Goblin was watching me from behind. I woke up, turned to the other side, and slept again. Then I had a dream way worse than the sleep paralysis; I took the wrong bus, lost my phone, got electrocuted, then ended up in the slums. WTH. I saw a priest in a white robe standing beside a white van and asked him, could he please take me home because I needed to go to school for chemistry class, but he just scoffed at me. Then I think I woke up.


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

I dreamt I was in a reversed house, we got a new dog that was anerexic.
and everything else is a blank.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

The dream that I had last night (which I now can't remember) wasn't as interesting as the one from the night before:

I can't remember the sequence of scenes in my dream or the point of it, but what I do remember is I was in an art store, not one I've ever been to in awake life, and I needed to buy newsprint for a class and from what I remember, I think what happened in the dream is that I bought this pad of like 14x17 or 18x24 looking newsprint and it turned out that the one I'd bought was all wet... In the dream I remember being surprised and feeling how I'm always so careful when I go to buy these things, but the one time I don't buy it, this happens


This part is hazy but in the dream I may be thinking of how hopefully I can rip out the unusable pages out and still return it without them noticing

Another hazy part is me in the newsprint pad aisle and there are figures, about four people hanging out around me, they seem to be the kids from my illustration II class, the "cool" ones. I think two are sitting, two are standing.

Another scene, this part of the art store that I'm looking at/am in looks slight warehouse-y with the wide space between aisles, the wide walking room, and there's a male employee with an apron, in profile-ish view pushing a wheely staircase thing? That's as accurate as I can make out the scene



What I found weird about this dream was the wet newsprint, that's such a specific weird quirk thing for a dream to center around


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

Remembered last night's dream

Actually, just remembered two dreams


Boring dream: at college, howver it's not any college that I go to in real life, however I'm at/in a college type student life-y building, I remember rooms, not high like in a college building, low ceilings, or maybe not, the rooms are wide/long, maybe that's what makes them seem low when they might be of average height.

There are two rooms that I remember specifically, and again, I just realized with black people, I don't get that, what does it mean? So there's one room with like 7-9, maybe more black people (students?) sitting literally around, as in one of those long curved couches, it was like a cheap puffy black pleather couch, the rooms wasn't filled with girls, I feel like there were also men in there but I remember vaguely looking at girl, noticing an attractive girl in that room, dyed lighter hair, ponytail, rounded big forehead, all people were in their 18s-early 20s.

So with that room, in the dream, I just pop my head in, then immediately leave, close the door when I see it's filled, and the room next to it, connected to it has like three black people in it, and one of them is that Trinidadian girl who goes to school with me in awake life, and she accuses me of being racist.

I don't get it



10:17 pm Next dream:

I'm about to leave get on train to go back to school in Atlanta in a couple hours literally, the train leaves at 8-ishpm, in a couple hours and I'm at home still packing, barely started, soooo much to sift through and pack in only 2 hours when it takes like an hour to get to the train station itself first, and then the 30min to check my bags at the station and I hear my mom say she's gonna look through all my stuff when I'm gone, so that makes me even more panicked and urgent cause I don;t want her looking through my stuff, and then, I stop and remember, hey today's Friday, isn't the train supposed to leave tomorrow on Saturday, not today???


Weird, kind of like those dreams I've had to finish a project that's due in two hours.




10:18pm Just remembered another dream:

Specific scene, again, I'm at a place I've never been to before in awake life, and even in the dream it feels foreign, like I'm only there to do a certain thing then leave

It's a big wide place, from where I stand, I can see out through a large glass wall, outside is parking lot? It's just big, not like a target/kmart parking lot but it's just big and there a couple cars there, all the way at the edge in front of me, I think one's mine



So I'm inside, it's not morning, the outside has weird lighting, like dim-ish, I have my back turned purposely, I'm wearing a yellow blouse in the dream, I'm doing something, getting coffee?, I don't know what

An attractive black-haired smooth hair male employee (receptionist/security guard) sitting like 10-15ft behind me, sitting, talks to me and I'm like ugggh, but not to him, and I retreat, can't remember if I respond to him though I'm sure I do, then retreat, cutting off short whatver it is I'd been doing.


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

I was a spider running and jumping over the bottomless pits in Hazy Maze Cave in Super Mario. The walls were green and black, and very splotchy. I kept saying "spider" in another language, and people (who I could not see) were telling me "that does not mean spider, that means dog."

Suddenly I am human and in front of a messy desk and a remote controlled beetle is on my desk. It is scanning everything on my desk with its censors and scares the crap out of me as if it was a real bug.

The desk was real messy, so I looked under it and saw a bunch of magazines which I went through. I piled them all up and organized and sorted them. There was a bunch of dust and garbage everywhere, and I needed a dust pan and whisk broom badly.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

My dad told me to do math homework :|||| oh the horror!


----------



## Oscar7 (May 20, 2011)

Not sure, but apparently I screamed a couple of times....


----------



## Dreamscape (Sep 18, 2010)

I had a dream where I saw a lump moving around under my skin and so I pushed down to block it. Then the lump burst open and it was a tiny albino mouse. After that I started searching around for something to carry the mouse in so I could show a doctor. Yeah. :um


----------



## mrmarc (Jul 10, 2011)

That i went on holiday all of a sudden with the family, my mum was moaning at me in it if i packed clothes or not?lol


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

First, I dreamed that a mod here banned me for no reason. It was a horrible nightmare.

Then I dreamed that I was getting it on with this chick who used to go to my high school and I haven't even thought about in years.


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

^^ Oh man, when you dream about doing stuff with people you normally don't think about. And then you look at them differently after that. Sometimes getting attracted to them out of nowhere, weirdly enough.

Was crying glitter? Had all this sparkly stuff in my eyeboogers and everything. :um


----------



## rainbowOne (Sep 26, 2010)

I haven't got a clue what my dream was but it took me an awfully long time to wake up from it so it must've been engrossing. 
I was all waking up like 'uh what am I doing here? wait, why is it light? whos that voice? hang on, where am i?' :lol


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

I was arguing with a girl working at a M.A.C. make-up store about their poor customer service and she yelled at me saying that I just came there to pick a fight. lol


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

I kept dreaming that someone was stabbing me in the belly with a sword and it hurt really bad. But the weird part was that it was turning me on.


----------



## Elleire (Jul 24, 2011)

I was at an enormous skatepark that was surrounded by land that for whatever reason, reminded me of Florida. I was driving up a half-pipe in a mini clown car that I could barely fit inside of. I also remember I had black hair down to my feet and was really really skinny. 

I was on some kind of scavenger hunt for these jars filled with different colors of light. 

F'ing weird. :sus


----------



## FitchForce (Jan 3, 2011)

I had a dream I was playing a cool powermetal song on a random guitar I found. I still remember the beat or sound or whatever. I can't actually play the guitar though.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

Apotheosis said:


> I had a dream where I saw a lump moving around under my skin and so I pushed down to block it. Then the lump burst open and it was a tiny albino mouse. After that I started searching around for something to carry the mouse in so I could show a doctor. Yeah. :um


omg, that's so GROSS and scary


----------



## mrmarc (Jul 10, 2011)

Some scientist dude went nuts, like summit out of 28 days later. Then turned into a rabbit that acted the same then turned into a bag of doritos.. i think?
Im not strange at all lol.


----------



## kaykay609 (May 30, 2011)

1. My own father tried to kill me
2. The girl I'm in love with transformed into a cold *****.
3. I was being chased by someone and I had to jump off a very tall building in order to escape them, which I did, and then I woke up


----------



## OldSchoolSkater (Jun 3, 2011)

phoelomek said:


> I was at an enormous skatepark that was surrounded by land that for whatever reason, reminded me of Florida. I was driving up a half-pipe in a mini clown car that I could barely fit inside of. I also remember I had black hair down to my feet and was really really skinny.
> 
> I was on some kind of scavenger hunt for these jars filled with different colors of light.
> 
> F'ing weird. :sus


I want to go to that skatepark with the clown cars! You can keep your hairy feet though


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Apotheosis said:


> I had a dream where I saw a lump moving around under my skin and so I pushed down to block it. Then the lump burst open and it was a tiny albino mouse. After that I started searching around for something to carry the mouse in so I could show a doctor. Yeah. :um


Had a dream just like that a couple months ago... :/ Except, it wasn't an albino mouse, they were a couple worms... :sus

So today I had a nightmare. It wasn't exactly the traditional kinda scary, it just freaked the crap out of me. Yeah, I was pregnant and about to have a baby and I was the age I was now, 16. Freaking hell. It was slightly terrifying. Sex can wait until I'm 50 and have hit menopause. I am taking absolutely _no_ chances. And I blame the fact that I work with kids every day. They're infesting my mind... :no


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

omg I had the freakiest dream last night.

It was one of those REM cycle dreams, where you're kind of awake but can't move, and you're not really sure if it's a dream or not. In the dream I was in bed and my room was pitch black. Then I heard my door open and the sound of someone coming into my room. I instantly started to panic. I wanted to get away but I couldn't move. I realized that I must be sleeping so I started trying to wake myself up. When I finally woke up, I thought I heard a man's voice coming from somewhere outside my room, which freaked me the hell out. But I think I was still just half asleep when I heard it, b/c once I was fully awake I got up and checked and there was no one around. :stu


----------



## River In The Mountain (Jun 6, 2011)

Was given a present of a kitten that was quite clearly a maneating panther.


----------



## JGreenwood (Jan 28, 2011)

Without getting TOO graphic... I dreamed that my wife had an operation to give her a "man part" and then made me do things to it and her "female part" which she also still had.


----------



## Nyx (Nov 17, 2003)

I kicked vampire ***. It was awesome.


----------



## makavelithedon (Apr 25, 2011)

I dreamed a dream the other night,
I could not sleep a wink,
The rats were trying to count the sheep,
And i was 'tryna get off the drink


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Russel Peters tricked me into showering in his hotel room and then he locked me in there. So I called my boyfriend and he opened the door :] then we kinda chased Russel Peters, but mostly just walked the streets.


----------



## Lanter (Aug 3, 2011)

Not particularly tonight. I can't remember what I dreamed tonight. But I am having this repeating dream like thing. I wake up, I do really wake up, open my eyes, see my room. But there is always this large spider hanging from the wall. Then it suddenly turns around and HAS A ****ING HUMAN FACE. It just looks at me with this blank stare, eyes wide open. I have had the 'dream' multiple times now, I just can't get used to it. Man, that **** is just too creepy. 

I ran out of my room in the middle of the night the first time. Just about when my dad and his girlfriend were getting ready to go to bed. I still wasn't really realizing what happened. My dad asked me 'What's wrong son, something in your room?' I just responded confusingly 'I just gotta get out of here.'. He forced me to go back in there and sleep. Only then I realized it was a dream, and crazy unrealistic. They must think I am crazy. Maybe it is time to visit the loonyhouse...


----------



## River In The Mountain (Jun 6, 2011)

was trying to show people how to fly. They had to take three long steps then jump and that would enable them to fly, but nobody would listen or believe me. so i just flew off across a forest.


----------



## DreamyDove (Dec 8, 2009)

All I remember is I dreamed I was forum-ing


----------



## Tinavoid (Jul 22, 2011)

I had a dream I wasn't able to help the injured when there was a natural Disaster. : (

It was so sad... 

But I had a second dream about rainbows : 3


----------



## jsgt (Jun 26, 2011)

I was having a hard time falling asleep, and dozed off for a minute then woke up and wrote this down. 

"They'll kill you more" repeatedly said in a giggly childs voice while hovering over me with a knife over my mouth as if to slit the corners.


----------



## wootmehver (Oct 18, 2007)

I had something of a psychic dream last night.

I dreamed that I was in a restaurant and saw Mickey Dolenz of the Monkees. I asked him when the Monkees were getting back together and he looked glum and didn't say anything.

Today I saw in the news that the Monkees are cancelling the last dates of their concert tour for business reasons and Dolenz made the first comments about it in the article, he was like the spokesman for the group!

I knew nothing about their concert tour at all.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

My parents got arrested at Moscow airport because they were apparently planning to assassinate the Russian monarchy. Then this Russian guy from my work took me around the city and we hung out on a pavement somewhere. At some point, he turned into a hot girl who went to my high school, and she pressed herself against me.

Lately I keep dreaming about hot girls from my high school who I haven't thought about in years. What gives?


----------



## Arrested Development (Jun 3, 2010)

jsgt said:


> "They'll kill you more" repeatedly said in a giggly childs voice while hovering over me with a knife over my mouth as if to slit the corners.


This may actually give _me _nightmares :afr


----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

Most of my dreams traditionally sound like nightmares, but I don't experience negative emotions during them ergo they probably wouldn't be classed as such. I'm a shrinking violet IRL though. Contact sports = fear. 

I can't remember the beginning and end of last night's dream, but at some point I held a man underneath the water. He continued trying to emerge and clawed at my face, so I pressed my thumbs into his jaw and heard an audible 'pop!' when it dislocated. His eyes rolled back from the pain until only the whites showed. He released my face to clutch his jaw. I held him down until he stopped thrashing, and kept his nose from the surface of the water for a few minutes longer. When I let go of his body, it was unusually buoyant. It floated like the tourists do in the Dead Sea; his torso mostly dipped into the seawater, but his limbs and face were raised above the liquid. I recalled it was due to the high level of salinity because of the name of the Dead Sea. Scarce aquatic life is present due to the salt concentration etc. 
My reflection in the Dead Sea was covered in long red marks from where he had dragged his fingernails. Thinking it would be excruciating to clean them in saltwater, I waded closer to the shore and rested in the sand. I searched for a rain puddle and found a shallow one to clean my injuries with.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

It involved alot of fruit punch and the bathroom...:um


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

So when I took a nap yesterday, I had a dream that I died. Except it wasn't exactly that I just died, there was a lot more emphasis on the process of dying. It was actually terrifying. The dream started off with me waking up on the couch (which is really weird cause I actually _did_ fall asleep on the couch) and I couldn't move... anything. My head was tilted back and my mouth was open. My entire body was unresponsive. And I remember my dream self began to panic, wondering why I couldn't move. Now it gets kinda weird. I felt this thing, I have no idea what exactly it felt like, but it felt like it was rising from my chest, from within me. Cue the cawing of the crows. They were fluttering around in circles around me. All the while I was still panicking. And that's when I woke up.

It wasn't exactly thaaat scary but I remember when I woke up I started making sure that my arms and legs could move because the dream took place exactly where I fell asleep. It was uncanny.

I was still really tired though so I went back to sleep despite the weird dream.


----------



## Elleire (Jul 24, 2011)

Erm... I dreamt about this forum last night. :um 

Even in my dreams, I don't have a life. v_v


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

Well this is not part of my dream, but that day I had taken in my Mom's car to get an oil change. It costed around $25.

My dream that night was that I went to the front desk to pay for the bill, and it ended up being $333 and I had no way of paying it. I freaked out.


----------



## giantkiller (Feb 20, 2011)

Not last night, but a few weeks back. 

Al Qaeda were coming to England to play a football match against the national team.. 

Bin Laden was playing too. So somehow the entire country came to watch in a giant stadium. Everybody could somehow fit in.. LOL. Everybody came to throw stuff and get at Al Qaeda. 

I didn't make it as far as the game. The main part of the dream was battling through all the crowds to get to the game. 

Would have been an awesome game.


----------



## Shannanigans (Feb 27, 2011)

i dreamed i was a penguin amongst a lot of other penguins that were trapped in a ginormous tank and being attacked by sea lions and killer whales and i had to keep fighting for my life while trying to find an escape to save the other penguins too...and my sister and friend said they just remembered that they saw an exit a couple hours ago which was very annoying but we all escaped and attacked the people that kept us there lol


----------



## RockBottomRiser (Jun 5, 2011)

makavelithedon said:


> I dreamed a dream the other night,
> I could not sleep a wink,
> The rats were trying to count the sheep,
> And i was 'tryna get off the drink


Without googling... Behan?


----------



## Poisoned (Jun 28, 2011)

Last dream....

Ah it started off with me in a mansion... there were a few people from my school who had rooms there, so it was kind of like a hotel. Anyway I remember walking to walmart with my best friend and we somehow got separated so I just went back to the mansion without him. I ended up going to a park and for some reason I was Harry Potter's son, and Snape was in front of me with a whole bunch of Death Eaters. They apparently had taken Harry and had him held captive. Snape pulled out a sword and showed me the hilt of it- which had his name, and I pulled out my sword (Which I didn't even know I had) and showed him the hilt which had Harry's Son's name on it. Then Snape and I sword fought. XD and I woke up.


----------



## Octal (Aug 2, 2011)

I always keep having violent dreams where I kill people. Anyway, this is my last dream.
There were 4 or 5 people running at me, and they were shooting. I started walking backwards whilst facing them and was continuously throwing knives at them. I killed all but one, but I presumably was killed by the last guy. Thats when I woke up.

The night before it was me hacking this guy's ribs with an axe, and he kept bleeding a lot. I could feel his blood on my palms, really thick and red. Again, this is where I woke up.


----------



## 0lly (Aug 3, 2011)

I dreamt that I was caught up in the riots in London. Gunmen were going round all the shops killing people, so I hid in a restaurant. But then they came in and I think they found me; but then I woke up I and couldn't get back to sleep (been awake since 5.30am now) :hide


----------



## Nevermind0 (Jul 31, 2011)

i dnt even remember................................


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Someone stuck his tongue in my mouth. :/


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

wish I could remember. Something to do with .... something.


----------



## jet10 (Oct 29, 2010)

I dreamt that Mel Gibson committed suicide.


----------



## Cole87 (Aug 15, 2011)

A sex dream lol


----------



## kunak (Mar 19, 2011)

no mas said:


> I was lost in a labyrinth escaping a Minotaur
> I was in the shower with a playful naked woman with reddish blond curly hair
> Never met her before
> 
> ...


Haha I though the same thing too. I wish we would have kept it going  the last two lines actually go together well lmao


----------



## mapthesoul (Nov 2, 2010)

That my sink could pour out chicken stock. I ended up making a nice little chicken soup with carrots and celery. And oh my god it tasted so good. I don't know how it all worked out but somehow the carrots and celery were already cooked when I put them in.


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

I was swimming around with a yellow blowfish or something. But I was like his ***** or something, like he was leading the show and I was sort of following around the ocean with him as he did his day to day business with the other fish. There were a couple of fights as well he got me into.


----------



## wootmehver (Oct 18, 2007)

I had a dream that I had to pee badly and I did it in a trash can.

There were other people around but don't know who. I had the impression it was an old girlfriend, not sure.

I woke up and actually had to pee. I was about to burst.

Don't know if this counts as a psychic dream.


----------



## notna (Aug 24, 2010)

A Record Company took my ****ty songs and made them good.


----------



## Frenger868 (Apr 11, 2011)

I overdosed on tylenol so my dad called a part-robotic faith healer to help me. Weird, 'cause we're all atheists. Anyways, I died.


----------



## wootmehver (Oct 18, 2007)

Frenger868 said:


> I overdosed on tylenol so my dad called a part-robotic faith healer to help me. Weird, 'cause we're all atheists. Anyways, I died.


Say what? You can't die in a dream. Your dream would have to end since you are dreaming it. If you see your dead body in a dream then you are still "alive" in the dream. Maybe someone did a "inception" on you?


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

Kevco said:


> Say what? You can't die in a dream. Your dream would have to end since you are dreaming it. If you see your dead body in a dream then you are still "alive" in the dream. Maybe someone did a "inception" on you?


I died in a dream once. My nickname at High school was Potter - see avatar for details, but it somehow psychologically seeped into a dream where I was wondering about a dark home alone. I got to the foot of a staircase and at the top was a hooded person (probably mr Lord Voldermort) and he used the Avada-Kedavra curse on me and I died. Please don't laugh too hard ;]


----------



## wootmehver (Oct 18, 2007)

HP is serious business with me, so no laughter...I'm always daydreaming about finding a centuries old magic spell book in a thrift store somewhere that someone accidentally donated that I can use immediately...None of this tiresome setting up an altar and buying candles and drawing pentagrams and crap.

So you died and were aware that you were dead so your consciousness was still present but was no longer as a character in the dream? Whenever I am threatened with death in a dream i get panicky and wake up.


----------



## Aedan (Jul 21, 2011)

Last night, I had the most wonderful dream.

There was this eastern european girl with a sexy (and well-ironed) trenchcoat on the side of the road. For some reason, she had also a bottle of red wine and a book of French cuisine next to her... weird ! And she was... well, let's say that she was doing very naughty things for everyone to see.

So I hid in the nearest bush with my X-Ray binoculars and I watched her all night long...


----------



## Aedan (Jul 21, 2011)

Aedan said:


> Last night, I had the most wonderful dream.
> 
> There was this eastern european girl with a sexy (and well-ironed) trenchcoat on the side of the road. For some reason, she had also a bottle of red wine and a book of French cuisine next to her... weird ! And she was... well, let's say that she was doing very naughty things for everyone to see.
> 
> So I hid in the nearest bush with my X-Ray binoculars and I watched her all night long...


The dream was not over my friends !

This young lady actually opened up the bottle of wine like an expert (she knows how to handle these sort of things, you know...) and invited me over to share a glass with her !

And, do you remember the French cuisine book I talked about earlier ? Well, we didn't read it at all actually, that night...


----------



## thankyouberry (Aug 11, 2011)

I moved into a new apartment complex with my dad and sis. For some reason there was a toilet in my room and it was full of pee. I flushed it but the toilet overflooded. O_O The pee went everywhere, just kept flooding the damn room like the pipes were full of urine. I thought my dad would be mad at me so I hurried out to find the maintenance guy. Unfortunately, it was raining heavily and everything was closed. I returned home and my dad and sister were in a very good mood. My sister brought me socks or something, and I threw the pee-stained stuff in the bathtub.

I woke up and was dry.


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

Kevco said:


> HP is serious business with me, so no laughter...I'm always daydreaming about finding a centuries old magic spell book in a thrift store somewhere that someone accidentally donated that I can use immediately...None of this tiresome setting up an altar and buying candles and drawing pentagrams and crap.
> 
> So you died and were aware that you were dead so your consciousness was still present but was no longer as a character in the dream? Whenever I am threatened with death in a dream i get panicky and wake up.


it was for a moment like an outer body experience. Like I died then sort of saw myself dead on the floor. Bit like dying in a game


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

The only dream I had in the short time I was able to sleep, at around 10am this morning, involved my former French teacher teaching basketball in the backyard of the house I grew up in.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

If I don't write my dream down right when I wake up I won't remember it; it makes me sad.


----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)

Aedan said:


> Last night, I had the most wonderful dream.
> 
> There was this eastern european girl with a sexy (and well-ironed) trenchcoat on the side of the road. For some reason, she had also a bottle of red wine and a book of French cuisine next to her... weird ! And she was... well, let's say that she was doing very naughty things for everyone to see.
> 
> So I hid in the nearest bush with my X-Ray binoculars and I watched her all night long...





Aedan said:


> The dream was not over my friends !
> 
> This young lady actually opened up the bottle of wine like an expert (she knows how to handle these sort of things, you know...) and invited me over to share a glass with her !
> 
> And, do you remember the French cuisine book I talked about earlier ? Well, we didn't read it at all actually, that night...


This was one elaborate dream. I think it could make a scenario for a movie or something. opcorn


----------



## keyla965 (Jan 13, 2011)

ti was dream about me walking infront of dude who at one point liked me.

*I turned him down and now he has a gf and now im jealous and upset that he moved on.*

this is so emarrising but i had on a skirt ( i never wear skirts lol) and i was walking in a sexy way lol ( embarrising)

and we went to this unidentifid class room, with a whole buch of other students. The girls treated me like **** and for once i actually stood up to them.

and that was my boring dream. stupid? i know.


----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

*Hey there little red riding hooddddd.*

A man stole my face rofl. I screamed soundlessly and groped, writhed in the dark with an increasing need for oxygen. My chest tightened and felt taut, the way elastic bands do the further and further you stretch them before they snap in a flinch. Before my chest snapped, my limp hands felt a serrated knife on the floor and clumsily stabbed through the blank skin on my face. I inhaled a deep, shuddering breath. The light-headedness and dizziness slowly dissipated. When I exhaled I could hear the shredded sides of the hole in the center of my face flutter. 
A girl called out my name, and I spun to the direction of the voice. I tried to speak and couldn't. Someone else replied in my voice, "Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeees?" and her footsteps rapidly headed to the man wearing my face (I knew where my face was in the way you feel where your right leg is without looking). That she would be deceived enraged me. It felt she didn't know me as well as she was supposed to - in the dream she had felt like a friend. He was too tall and broad shouldered to even resemble me. I felt around for the serrated knife again and followed her, plunging the knife between her shoulder blades. The man observed in his own voice, "Better to eat you with, my dear."


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

I had a dream about someone here last night.:teeth I don't want to say who it was but mostly it was about texting. It was weird lol.


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

I was driving a car on the motorway, but my conscious self was like, Rosie, you don't even know how to drive. And i basically lost control and fell out of the car and it kept going and I was chasing after it. I somehow ended up being chased by these 3 guys and the day turned to night all of a sudden and I was running so fast and so hard. But one of them caught up to me and tried to grab me, and i swung my fist at his face but it's as if the hit just went threw him and I couldn't get him. He grabbed me, and I struggled but I couldn't scream, like the dream had no sound and then I woke up


----------



## makavelithedon (Apr 25, 2011)

RockBottomRiser said:


> Without googling... Behan?


Christy Moore mate


----------



## jsgt (Jun 26, 2011)

It was just before the alarm went off, so I dont remember the rest of the dream...but I was talking to someone about the Ghostbusters car while looking at the rear of it from a distance.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I just remembered mine...some man was in my house and was about to kill my mom and brother(I don't even have a brother). I tried to shoot him with this gun I had but no matter how hard I pulled the trigger, it wouldn't shoot. I eventually came up behind him with an axe and swung it into his back. He went down but didn't die and kept threatening my mom so I picked him up by his legs and started swinging his body so that his head kept smashing into the backside of a car. He eventually died...


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

LaRibbon said:


> I was in Russia in a shop looking for a leather jacket. Couldn't find one. Then bombs started going off and security tried to lock us into the shop so we would get killed. I escaped and fled in a car that had shattered windscreens. Then I was with my sister-in-law cleaning hotel rooms. She was really fastidious.* For some reason I was scared the ceiling would collapse (lol)*. I opened the minibar and found a chocolate paddle pop. I thought I have not eaten one of those in a long time, so I ate it. And then I dreamt I was responsible for a baby that was not biologically mine. I was scared I was holding him wrong.


:haha

I'll bring you a chocolate paddlepop


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Last night I dreamt that Melbourne was invaded by China. We garrisoned the city for conflict and all civilians were being evacuated (including myself). For some reason I got on a boat along with a bunch of others and as we disembarked upon the bay of Port Phillip we saw these gigantic long black warships approaching the coast line. I recall the dream to be quite distressing and you could feel the state of emergency in the atmosphere.

I am not sure why I always have cataclysmic dreams like these. I also dream a lot of air disasters and other kinds of disasters involving large explosions.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

I was an actress in a movie where I played the wife of some athlete who basically clawed his way to the top of his sport and screwed over a lot of other people to become the best. It was one of those thought provoking dramas where you hate the main character but also feel pity for them. The dream started with me auditioning for the part, and ended with me winning an Academy Award for best actress. I recall sobbing like a baby when I gave my acceptance speech.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

I dreamed that I was temping at my old, permanent, job that I resigned from early last year and I had to tell my boss that I had another assignment coming up and would have to leave this assignment for the next. It was like they hired me back for a temp assignment. It was a strange dream. I was worrying about being unreliable or something. :roll


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Well, before I went to sleep I heard news that my Grandma wasn't going to make it. I had dreams that she actually did make it.


----------



## masterofsadness56 (Jun 3, 2011)

Lost my wallet and some name tag on the escalator and I was in some Indian place? I think it was some weird airport? I freaked out and I woke up. That is all can I can remember but I remember dreaming about something.


----------



## jsgt (Jun 26, 2011)

From what I remember, I was at an entrance to a school in the middle of nowhere. It was a 2 lane road and I was using stencils to spray paint little white numbers on the pavement every few feet. I remember painting an 18.5, but have no idea what that meant. My pickup truck was parked in the road right behind me with both doors wide open playing "A place in the dirt" by Marilyn Manson real loud. Traffic was backed up for a long distance, but no one was confronting me to get out of the way and no one was trying to go around me.


----------



## 0lly (Aug 3, 2011)

I dreamt that I looked into the mirror in my bedroom, and found that I had turned into Patrick Stewart. :sus


----------



## cat001 (Nov 1, 2010)

Little shark people who dressed like pirates were being heavily discriminated against by the rest of society


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

I went diving and there was a fish that was a combination of an angler fish and a puffer fish. It was one _ugly _fish


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

standing in the middle of this like 10 lane motorway, double decker buses were driving around but they were falling over at 50mph or whatever...one nearly landed on me. my dreams often include stairs, trains and train stations, and busy motorways on footxD


----------



## Snow Bunny (Jan 28, 2009)

I dreamt of my wedding day! Which is odd cuz I don't want a proper wedding. It was inbetween the ceremony and reception and all my guests were sat down waiting for me and my husband to be (who wasn't anyone I know in real life).
Anyways I had a spot on my face or something I wanted to sort before I made my appearence but to get to the bathroom I had to cross in front of the door to where everybody was sat and I didn't want them to see me. Me and my new husband were arsing about, trying to get across without being seen and having a good laugh. I remember squeezing him around the waist and saying it was the best day of my life and I remember feeling totally in love and completely happy.
Then I woke up.
Sometimes I hate feelings in dreams. ):


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

This was yesterday's I forgot about.

A world famous actress (quite young) died and her coffin was at my parents' house. Hardly anyone had turned up to the funeral. My father and others were preparing to bury her in the garden. 

They weren't careful with the coffin and didn't care the lid kept coming off. It was blue and not much stronger than a shoe box. I couldn't resist looking. 

I stared at her rigid, white, dead hands and their placement. She was a corpse with her body wrapped up tightly. They left the lid off and then propped the coffin up at an angle. I just stared at the body and her face. There were noises and I realised she was moving, having random twitches and spasms. She was still dead. Nothing but a twitching corpse.


----------



## lazygnome (Apr 9, 2011)

all i remember was that i got pregnant and then one day i found out i wasnt and my parents are like "oh you're not preggers anymore, we helped you get an abortion" . never had a dream like that before


----------



## 0lly (Aug 3, 2011)

A secretary at my university caught me talking to myself, and laughed at me. So I threw something at her face; and I got expelled.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

This is a dream I had a couple nights ago, probably Thursday night

It's one of those dreams I have where the feeling I had in the dream is so great that when I wake up, all I wanna do is close my eyes to remember the dream so I can get those feelings back, but every time I do that, it's fleeting and I don't have the memories of the dream that would help me get those feelings back. 

I can't remember all the scenes that helped me feel that cool feeling all I remember is that I felt exhilarated, that what I was dreaming was like an action movie.

The dream seemed to be about a guy who was on the run, in one scene, he's lying on the ground behind something, he's covered by a blanket (pretending to be a homeless person?) and it feels tense because the guy who is looking for him is walking towards him and then I think he recognizes him and gets up and runs away

And in the other exhilarating action tense scene which doesn't seem that way now, the guy being chased is in the water, he's in a huge vast deep pool, it's like Olympic swimming pool deep, and it's like those oblong(?) shaped pools you see in expensive resorts where the shape of the pool turns and stuff, and it was more rectangular, more straight lines, and the guy is swimming, and then the other guy jumps in after him, and it's like suspenseful cause you're wondering is the first guy gonna get away from him. The last scene I remember from that was the first guy stopping and diving deep down which looked significant to me because of how deep the pool was.

It was like evening during that pool scene, lots of blue, from the night, the water, the very cool shade of cyan neon lights reflecting from under the water.


----------



## 0lly (Aug 3, 2011)

Also, I dreamt that I was at university and everybody was handing in some assignment, which I hadn't finished. I didn't care that I hadn't finished it either, but got really scared when I saw everybody else talking about their work and how good it was.


----------



## quietgal (Oct 18, 2007)

Got pregnant and gave birth to an emperor penguin. :stu No idea..


----------



## Cynical (Aug 23, 2011)

I had my best dream ever last night. It was so good when I woke up from it I wrote t down on my notebook and committed most of it to memory. 

its too long to tell. I realized I was dreaming so I woke up from my dream but I was still dreaming at the time. I woke up from my dream within my dream then I realized something was wrong then suddenly I had the power to pull the people around me to my dream, where I controlled everything but then at the climax of my dream, it gets weird. I realize that I wasn't actually dreaming at the time I just watching myself dreaming from a video recording... while dreaming! It was awesome!


----------



## luffy (Jun 2, 2011)

I dreamed I was part of a viking army that was sacking a small fort by the sea. It was raining a lot.


----------



## cat001 (Nov 1, 2010)

Posh people in a large mansion were being killed off one by one under unusual circumstances, the last 2 survived (a man and a woman). But turns out a scientist was using there body parts for experiments, the survivers were cut in half then spliced together.

The dream moves on to the spliced man and woman in a restraunt debating what food to choose with only having one stomach between them to fill, the waiter and other diners think they are one person talking to him/her self and later asked to leave.


----------



## Cynical (Aug 23, 2011)

^kickass dream I used to have a lot of those when I was suffering from chronic depression 

One time I dreamt there was a woman sitting on top me. she was holding a knife and she stabbed me at my throat so I was panicking like hell. I was trying to reach for anything then my left hand, finally grabbed something my favorite knife (yes I have a favorite knife) so I slashed her throat clean across, she bled all over me then the weirdest thing happened I suddenly realized that I loved her and she felt the same cause while she was gasping trying to breathe she still leaned down to kiss me then she died. I was left there gasping for air and chocking from all the blood, just waiting to die then poof I woke up.


----------



## keyla965 (Jan 13, 2011)

My dream was scary *** hell to me. I remeber me and my mom were in this wierd rookm and she was lying on the couch and all of a sudden a siren went off anouncing that the earth was gunna get flung out int space. either into the sun or the other way. The coundown was going on and while it was going on i ask my mom if the world was really gunna end. She said yes. And before it got to 1 i woke up. My dreams always seem so real. 



This other dream i had like a few months ago : i was looking at the sky and all of a sudden i saw a whirl pool up in the sky. A thought automatically popped up in my head and it was that all of the air was being sucked out of the world. I swear i could feel the breath getting sucked out of my lungs, it was so ****in scary.

Anybody notice a r recurring theme here?


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

I was stuck in high school again in a class that would never end :fall


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

Me and a few other people were robbed at gunpoint, but I told the guy I didnt' have any money and he left me alone, but he still took me hostage with teh others. We were all standing in a circle not allowed to move a muscle, but then a couple people broke away and jumped off whatever building we were on, it wasn't tall just bigger than what people should be jumping off, so the robber ran after them and jumped off the building too, so my brother in law and i ran to my dad's old car and i started driving, i saw the robber running toward us and i was planning on hitting him with the car but then i remembered that a body does a lot of damage to a car, and i figured there'd be no point in hitting him if i couldn't drive off. then i woke up.


----------



## Bloody Pit Of Horror (Aug 15, 2011)

Was hiking up a fictious rural road in a real neighboring city with a very old friend then instantly I was hiking down a rural road of unknown city alone in a dead panic.


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

It's 5 AM and I haven't slept. But yesterday I dreamt about traveling. I was in a pirate ship, and inside I was swimming in orange jello. It seems more like juice but I was eating it like gelatin. It was awesome.


----------



## 0lly (Aug 3, 2011)

I dreamt it was the last day of high school again. 

Then I dreamt I was descending a mountain in Scotland, and at the bottom was a really rough pub, where the doormen were beating people up.


----------



## medicinmels (Jul 11, 2011)

I had a dream about yelling at some man I guess he was my boyfriend or husband or someone then I was yelling at a little boy who was sitting at the kitchen table. The little boy and the man just stared at me as I started yelling and screaming, "Where are my keys?! You people don't listen to me or help me with anything!" Then I left because I had the keys in a bowl that was in my hand the whole time. I feel bad because I have really angry dreams. =/ Boring dream.


----------



## medicinmels (Jul 11, 2011)

skygazer said:


> It's 5 AM and I haven't slept. But yesterday I dreamt about traveling. I was in a pirate ship, and inside I was swimming in orange jello. It seems more like juice but I was eating it like gelatin. It was awesome.


Haha! That sounds like the best! Makes me want some jello.


----------



## kev (Jan 28, 2005)

I dreamt my sister dated a cheeseburger. No kidding.


----------



## crispycritter (Aug 2, 2011)

i've noticed that I've stopped dreaming lately and just enter this relaxed state of mind where I think all night about the things I didn't get to think about during the day. For example - problems I don't understand yet, patterns i am trying to figure out...ect.

I'm not complaining really. I have had nightmares most of my life when I go to sleep, so being halfway in control of my mind when I sleep is a relief. It also allows me to wake up really quickly when there are sounds in the middle of the night.

I am always aware of my surroundings. It's werird? haha.

anyway, that's what i dream about


----------



## 0lly (Aug 3, 2011)

For the first time in days, or possibly weeks, I can't remember what my dream last night was!  :clap


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Dreamt I was on a bus with 3 companions. I'd rushed out the hotel with no money, phone or trousers. I only had on PJ bottoms that were broken and wouldn't stay up unless held. 

I realised it was a dangerous thing to do, rushing out. I tried to memorise landmarks and street names but they were foreign and lacked vowels (like kppt). I went by spatial awareness and solar positioning instead.

One of my companions, while I was lying back, pulled my PJ bottoms open and I didn't realise till I heard a comment on my pants and looked down to see some hairs sticking through. 2 were flirting with me and I rejected them. The middle-aged woman with us gave me her jacket to use as a belt when we disembarked.


----------



## 390 (Jul 29, 2010)

I dreamt up a song called "I Like Bob Marley", which was, in my dream, a hit song from the late 70's. I woke up with it stuck in my head and remembered it very vividly; voice, instrumentals and all, as though I'd heard it 100 times before. It basically just consisted of the words "I like Bob Marley" being sung over and over in a very sincere voice, and had a mellow acoustic backing track to it with a couple of awesome guitar riffs here and there.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

i dont really remember..but i do see my boss asking me to accomplish my work..how weird atleast boss leave me in dreams alone


----------



## Bloody Pit Of Horror (Aug 15, 2011)

Flighty momentary image of a valkyrie in silver armour driving a ornate jewel encrusted silver sleigh framed by a sunless cold grey skies rolled past me. I dont recall any beasts harnassed to the sleigh.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I dreamt that I was back in school and got kicked out of maths class. I had to sit in the back of a different classroom with a class on. All the teachers in the school seemed discussed with me and I had/have no idea why. I always loved maths in school and was never someone to be naughty...I also remember drawing a house


----------



## wootmehver (Oct 18, 2007)

Oh Lord, I dreamed that an old guy who retired from where I work came back in drag and people were okay with it!!


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

I was taking pictures of a bike race (or of some bicyclists), then went to some other building (hotel, home, office?) and looked at the photos.

Next I was riding a bike and realized that I was taking a picture of myself. But, there were two of me in the same time-line. I had somehow invented or used a time machine. It was really weird when you meet yourself. What do you say?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Classified said:


> I was taking pictures of a bike race (or of some bicyclists), then went to some other building (hotel, home, office?) and looked at the photos.
> 
> Next I was riding a bike and realized that I was taking a picture of myself. But, there were two of me in the same time-line. I had somehow invented or used a time machine.* It was really weird when you meet yourself. What do you say?*


For comedic effect, you say, "long time no see!"


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

Or "I'll be the evil twin.""" :evil


----------



## Weird Fishes (Feb 2, 2011)

Something about someone being in a coma ... slightly weird. It made everyone come together for some reason.


----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)

an old friend of mine died of a cancer. I was told that the funeral will begin at 1pm but then when i arrived they were already over


----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)

kev said:


> I dreamt my sister dated a cheeseburger. No kidding.


ah, good for her :b


----------



## IvyAndRoses (Sep 4, 2011)

Sex. Outdoors. I don't normally have sex dreams so I'm a little confused.


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

I dreamed I was one of the pigs in angry birds, and the birds were destroying the walls of my house.


----------



## Bloody Pit Of Horror (Aug 15, 2011)

Swimming in a dark cave following sleestack-type creature from the black lagoon gillman, and then scaled steps and discovered a beautiful well lit cavern with modern amenities that had light fixtures imbedded in the cavern walls when loud disembodied voice shouted to me "hurry up". Then I snapped awake.


----------



## pancake111 (Sep 3, 2011)

My uncle that died almost 3 years ago was in my dream. My mom and I and him were in a bowling alley. But in the dream I knew he was dead so it was like we were seeing his ghost. But we were all talking like he was alive. A happy and sad dream at the same tme.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

My dad had his mother's coffin in his kitchen. We were all there. The coffin fell and the lid came off. Turned out my father was both a necromancer and hated us. He turned her into a zombie and all her dessicated corpse parts started attacking us and we fought back.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

I dreamed that I was at the park with a guy and we were chasing each other. Eventually he ended up tackling me and he smiled and I laughed and then we both took turns pushing each other on the swing. It was fun acting like children, I admit.


----------



## comfortablynumb1985 (Aug 5, 2011)

My dreams have sucked recently. I look forward to dreaming because it's the only time I feel emotions and am interested in the "world", but this past week it's been just like real life.

Last night I dreamt that I walked to a gas station, some guy told me his pump wasn't working so I told him to tell the cashier, and then I went inside the convienent store and browsed...for my entire ****ing dream.


----------



## rgrwng (Aug 25, 2011)

i dreamt that i was enjoying a lengthy prison sentence, in solitude - no one else near me or rooming with me, in a empty cell and with maybe a bouncy ball. I was happy, as if i finally got what i dream of every day: peace.


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

nightmare, I had to prove to 7/8 charvers on bikes that I was really from Newcastle otherwise I would be stabbed


----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

EarlGreyDregs said:


> Just for fun. Let's share.
> 
> I was lost in a labyrinth escaping a Minotaur.


I finally understand this reference.

Meh. Last night I was in a city. All the buildings were dark grey, narrow and long, long, long, long. If there were clouds the tops would be buried in them. I couldn't see where they ended because the charcoal gray walls blended with the black sky. There wasn't graffiti, trees, animals, grass, flowers or anything else alive. It was only a repeating scenery of occasional black benches and manholes, black unlighted lamp poles, and concrete sidewalks and curbs which were perfectly dissected. Each square of concrete had perfectly identical right angles and was perfectly alike. It was eerie and void of inevitable human error. I couldn't count a square which looked a millimeter larger, or a line separating a square which was more indented than the next. The buildings were perfect clones too. Their windows were shiny and dark, like onyx. Without latches, curtains, or shutters. They were close together but started above my head. I wondered if everything would still be limited to only black and grey when daylight came.

When I read _Wizard Of Oz_ by L. Frank Baum, the Emerald City was surrounded by walls. Everyone who entered had to sport a pair of glasses with green lenses which were locked onto their heads. Only the city official had the key. The Gweat and Tewwible Oz explained later to Dorothy that everything inside the city only looked like different shades of green and nothing else because of the tinted lenses. The dress Dorothy was given to wear in the Emerald City was white when she left the walls and the glasses behind, unlike the shimmering green when she had put it on. The Emerald City was not, in fact, the Emerald City at all.

Even while asking it, I knew that at daybreak the city would still be black and grey.

I was standing on the sidewalk when I woke up inside there. I didn't know whether I was in the middle of the city or at the edge. As though I'd been there before, I knew both looked the same. I also knew the most urgent priority was to leave. Run. Tear out of there as fast as my body would let me. I didn't look for a direction which looked closer to the edge, because I knew North, West, South, East would appear the same. I just ran, screaming inside whenever my shoes loudly hit the pavement, calling attention to my meatsuit. I expected an echo, but there was none. I expected my shadow to follow me, but I had none. It was a vacuum, not a city.

I ran like jackals were at my heels for 20 minutes before I collapsed. My chest incessantly burnt and I drew in ragged breaths. For oxygen to support my muscles. To get up and run, run, run, run, run. I couldn't put my finger on it, but something felt different. I held my shaking hand up to my mouth and exhaled. I couldn't feel my breath.

I paused, and a cold, prickling sensation crawled up my back. Fear. I looked around at the lifeless surroundings and up at the sky, the start of which appeared more than a galaxy away. Silver stars occasionally twinkled emotionlessly.

Overwhelmed, I almost cried. I thirsted for a sign of life or a heartbeat. Then I saw the windows across me. I scanned them. They were too high up to see my reflection. It was what I looked for; even my reflection would be a comfort. Another person in this tall, narrow city. I scanned them again. And in the last window, I saw a thin, pale man on the other side. He smiled with 74 straight teeth, and pressed his long white fingers against the glass.


----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)




----------



## olschool (Sep 3, 2011)

dreamed i was a shoesalesman--sld shoes right out of my room


----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

Oops wait, I forgot. It was about being a shoe salesman. I was thinking about something else.

LOL that is an awesome dream though, selling shoes. ♥ It sounds fun.


----------



## Nathan Talli (Dec 13, 2010)

I was shrunk to the size of a mouse and had to go to a bunch of job interviews. Nobody wanted to hire me because I was so small. I remember standing up on a chair yelling "But I just graduated and I'm ready to work blah blah blah". Weird.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Something that involved moving to an apartment that had a shower on the balcony with an inadequate curtain (which I noticed after I started to take my shower), and before that, cats that I was concerned were going to hurt my birds.


----------



## Xiason (Oct 19, 2011)

I dreamt I was being tortured by some monster looking thing, and a bunch of dead babies were on the wall. He put barbed wire in my mouth and somehow pulled it out through my eye socket, and started tearing my face apart.

I don't like dreams. :x


----------



## rgrwng (Aug 25, 2011)

Last night i dreamt i was actually dead, but then spent the rest of my sleep cycle pondering the fact that i could dream while dead which will probably be a short dream cycle in the end..


----------



## jmoop (Jul 12, 2009)

The other night I had an interesting dream. I had an aquarium in my room full of water. Instead of fish, there were two sleeping rabbits and a cavy/guinea pig inside. The rabbits seemed to be calm, but the cavy was frantically trying to get air. I felt like I had unknowingly abandoned the animals in the aquarium, which is a frequent dream theme of mine.


----------



## 0lly (Aug 3, 2011)

I dreamt that I stole a weird Bush Baby-like animal from a zoo, and so got in trouble with the authorities. But the weird Bush Baby thing seemed to like me and kept hugging me, so I was reluctant to give it up. It also had six arms


----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)

I had a dream about being in high school. I have those kind of dreams a lot. It was halloween and i wanted to wear a costume to school but i couldn't find anything. So i missed the bus while i was wasting time trying to find something. The bus came back for me though and took me to school. There were a lot of people dressed up but the costumes i thought were mostly dumb and boring. I went in the art room and started making myself something to wear. I don't even know what i made, because that's when i woke up. when i fell back asleep again it was me walking home from school cause i missed the bus home. (which happens in every dream i have about school.)


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I killed some people and then tried to ride my dog like he was a horse...I actually did for a few feet, but even in my dream I was able to recognize how utterly ridiculous it was for me to be riding him. But it still felt like a better idea than walking/running.

I can't even believe I remember it, but I do...now, I'm laughing.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

I dreamed I was crying for people I didn't know but whom had been subject to some terrible misfortunes.


----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)

In my dream there was a really big flood here, bigger than there ever was in real life. The water didn't even get in our house at all or destroy it, even though the water was really high (and realistically would have wiped everything out.) We all had boats and went to see if other people were ok.


(I have dreams about the flood a lot lately)


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

I dreamt I was back in early highschool and I don't remember much but one thing that stood out was me having to go pee twice in the dream. The 2nd time I woke up and immediately checked the bed. Thankfully it was dry.


----------



## rgrwng (Aug 25, 2011)

i dreamed that i was playing BF3, and how i should approach death. i also dreamed that this girl i crush on quite a bit has been called back to work (well, she has actually) and i planned on not trying so hard to buddy-buddy with her, and explored the option to completely ignore them and focus on my work performance, which is lacking, lately.


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

So I love basketball. And I had a dream i was playing a pickup game and This guy was getting me open looks and easy layups and i couldn't make them to save my life. it was SOOOO frustrating. I'm still mad at myslef...for failing in a dream!!!


----------



## rgrwng (Aug 25, 2011)

TrcyMcgrdy1 said:


> So I love basketball. And I had a dream i was playing a pickup game and This guy was getting me open looks and easy layups and i couldn't make them to save my life. it was SOOOO frustrating. I'm still mad at myslef...for failing in a dream!!!


yours seems really involved. last night i had the hole dream, where there's a bunch of holes in the "floor", each of different sizes. i jump into any random one, then come out of another, like i was playing Portal on "random exit setting". that pretty much lasted all night.


----------



## Eraque (Apr 24, 2011)

max4225- Wow, coolest sci-fi dream ever. =o That's so complex! I wonder what your other dreams are like.

I dreamed I had a big, round-bellied purple dragon linked to my fire magic. My dragon and I had just come out of a portal in some five-story plexiglass shopping mall when my sister, who had water magic (and her own big purple dragon), killed my dragon, and my fire magic disappeared. I usually don't have fantasy dreams so it was nice.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

I was in the woods and a dirt bike rider did a jump and went flying into a tree. I thought "he's definitely dead" when I went to go find him he was just a torso and a head (like black knight from monty python hehheh) he said: "be a good sport and get my limbs for me" so I was gathering up his severed limbs and a pack of wolves could smell the blood and came to try and steal them, so I had to keep punching the wolves and swinging the guys leg at them to defend me and the rider. O_O


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

I was at some kind of event and i met a beautiful woman. She was little older (maybe in her 30s). I talked to her briefly and she looked quite shy. I thought she was into me, she was smiling at me and whatnot, but i was afraid to ask her "out", so i left. 

Then a day after, i went to some place that i thought was a bar.. It turned out its now place for some company. Anyway, the point is, the girl from previous night.... she was there! I was like "Hey! Are you working here?" and she answered "Not exactly. I am a boss, but shhh" (It was quite a large company with lot of employees). We went for a walk, talked and laughed. I was so into her, and she looked like she's into me too. 

What a silly dream. Fooled me into thinking i could date an older attractive woman with a great career.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

I dreamed about her. She was on top. I woke up, and, of course, I was sleeping alone in queen size bed.

God, I miss her. I really, really miss her.

It's like a curse. I can't be with her. But I think she's the one.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I was one of those traveling friends that arrives out of the blue like in films & stays on your couch a few days trying to sort thinsg out. A pornstar came by to visit & we didn't speak until one day we were both alone in the kitchen. I tried to keep the conversation cordial but for whatever reason she had an interest in me. I headed outside to leave & she followed me seeing that I was a lost soul in need of guidance. I explained to her that knowing me wasn't worth her trouble because of my deeply negative outlook, depression & SA. She begged to differ. As we were talking outside in the street one of her clients came out & proceeded to get herself off with a toy urging the pornstar to join in but the pornstar just brushed her off & we continued chatting about how I might improve myself & my life. The client continued about her business in the street as well. I was ready to move on again like I always have without resolving anything but she seemed wise & wouldn't let me go without impressing her thoughts on me. I looked around one last time & then I woke up


----------



## cat001 (Nov 1, 2010)

I can't remember any details but had something to do with humans being culled. The culling was carried out not by humans, either aliens or animals, can't remember which. I remember people being catagorised and moved in groups into chambers or cages of some kind.


----------



## RockBottomRiser (Jun 5, 2011)

I dreamt i met a random girl and we instantly became friends. She wanted to change her clothes so we were looking for some toilets. The nearest ones were not suitable so we ran into a government building where we were chased by a man because we were not supposed to be there. This was all great fun to us. The dream then skipped forward in time to us madly in love and making our way to my family home. Then it suddenly jumped to images of her unconcsious, being stretchered away from the scene of a bomb blast. I got the sense my dream was her dream. 

Essentially, my dream was the dream of a bomb victim who never existed. Dreams are messed up at the best of times but i found that particularly strange.


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

Went to school, when I got closer to the classroom I had a panic attack. 
After it was over I went into the classroom, my classmate asked me why I was always so quiet. 
I just looked at her not answering, I wanted to tell her it was because they ostracized me without giving me a chance but I figured there was no point in blaming anyone.

Suddenly I was in a different classroom with the people I went to middle school with. And there I was one of the loudest, most popular girls in class... All I did was talk and smile with my friends in class, feeling complete at ease... Actually having a enjoyable time. Gasp.

Second dream I've had in a couple weeks about getting anxiety attacks when in school.


----------



## rgrwng (Aug 25, 2011)

dreamed of a falling domino piece. just falling, and falling. all night.


----------



## nycdude (Mar 20, 2010)

I didn't dream yesterday. I can't believe I still remember this one dream back when I was kid.


----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)

I had a dream that a giant squirrel ran into my house, and i was afraid of it cause it was so big. I tried to chase it out but it wouldn't leave.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

That I seen my reflection and I was very fat


----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)

I was in a boat with some people. They were girls i knew maybe 19 or 20 years ago, but all grown up now. They made the boat tip over and we all fell in the water. They were all like "don't you hate this? The water is so cold!" And then I said, "I'm glad this is just a dream." Yeah it was one of those dreams where i knew it was a dream. I kept swimming, cause the water wasn't cold for me, but every time i started swimming i couldn't swim for more than a few seconds cause the water kept getting too shallow. So i just started walking in the water. I bumped into this other girl who used to always be really mean to me in school and we kind of used to hate each other. She started talking to me and being really nice to me. And i told her "why are you in my dream and why are you being nice to me now?" And she's like, "I grew up." We got out of the water and started walking with everyone else. We all went to one of their parents' house to get dried off and stay there for the night. Then everyone got dried off and changed clothes, but then we all turned into cartoon talking cats and dogs.


----------



## tommo1234 (Apr 20, 2011)

The main guy from Human Centipede II was in my dream last night. Strangely, this dream didn't turn into a nightmare. And his human centipede wasn't in it either. Don't remember much of the dream other that his mug in it.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I was a snake with a pack of snakesin some body of water. We got separated when we came across a pack of alligators & somehow I was deemed the weakest link. For some odd reason there was no way to exit the body of water onto land so I found myself cornered with no option but to defend myself to the death. The battle began & eventually I found myself wrapped around the alligators beak?(not sure if that's what you would call it, maybe just it's mouth) & in position to bite right into it's eye so I did. It flailed in pain & then eventually retreated & I awoke in a blaze of adrenaline not knowing if the battle was over or if I was to prepare for another round


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

I was leaving school when I heard a bunch of kids saying "Hey are you going to the game after school?" And I thought you _had_ to go so I went to it which was some form of basketball game and something involving SUVs. Anyway I realize that I could've just gone home but I don't know how to leave because it turns out you had to pay to get in and I guess I just snuck in. Well I decided to find some food because I was hungry and went to this table filled with all this good junk food, but omg it was ridiculously overpriced, like 3 bucks for a brownie, and average brownie, I ended up getting in a lunch line and got some bland food, and surprisingly wasn't charged, I had like 5 bucks on me and was planning to use them, but I guess they just took the money from my lunch account. So I'm sitting watching the game by myself while everyone is with their friends and I start to get nervous, and my brothers friend sees me and he's like "Hey what's your brother doing here?" to my brother and I try to hide behind this one person in front of me because suddenly we're not in the bleachers anymore, just flat ground, but my chair is missing a huge pad thing on one of the legs so it's wobbly. I stand up and say "F this" and I wake up


----------



## lissa530 (Oct 29, 2009)

Last week I had a dream where my teeth were falling out :afr.


----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)

I was a secret agent infiltrating a tree house, needless to say it was an epic tree house


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

I go out to a hockey game with a girl I know. I get drunk at the game, so she ends up having to drive me home. On the way home in her car we enter a tunnel with thousands of bright colorful lights. We continue to drive when out of nowhere she puts her arm around me and puts her head on my shoulder. I don't remember much of what happened after that, but it felt SO real and I was disappointed that it was just a dream.


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

That I had a girlfriend an we were cuddling watching tv. An at one point I looked into her eye's, an told her how pretty she is and that I love her. She kissed me, she took my hand and we head up to the bed room. We snuggle up in bed and started making out and rolling around. We fell asleep together, I woke up in her arms. 

Right after that I woke up for real and realized that it was all a dream. It kinda sucks because, I know it will most likely never come to fruition. I would love feel that love and connection with a real girl.


----------



## afraid2goinpublic (Nov 8, 2011)

*I take enough meds to NOT dream..... And IF I happen to remember anything upon waking I quickly think of something else to block it out......*


----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)

I had a dream that i was a dog. I was only really young and small, not yet old enough to be very good at protecting myself. There was other older and bigger dogs that tried to attack me sometimes. Every time they tried to attack me, there was this cat that showed up and protected me. The cat was a little larger than i was.


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

I was walking down the street with some girl, and I tagged myself on some gate. I thought it was just a scratch, but I saw that my arm had this massive laceration. Muscle was exposed, and I was bleeding profusely. Infact, profusely is putting it lightly. The sound of blood pouring on the floor sounding like someone had spilt a jug of water. My muscle started to deteriorate and pour out onto the ground and my forearm was just a sack of skin. I blacked out and woke up in the hospital where a doctor was literally sawing my arm off. I woke up again to find out that it was a dream, or a nightmare. I was really freaked out. Sorry if that was rather graphic. Is it wrong to have these kind of dreams?


----------



## Eraque (Apr 24, 2011)

I noticed that my guinea pig cage, which houses two females, suddenly had three females. The extra pig looked just like one of the originals. The next day, more appeared. So I took out those pigs and penned them in the garage with a spare guinea pig cage. I wondered if one of the original females was actually a male, so I sexed her and no, she wasn't. I went back to the petstore, (this was a really weird petstore...it was like a new-age petstore with sapphire-glass walls and cartoon turtles...) and the people there told me that they sold me two females. Finally I decided my two original females were somehow cloning themselves.

Guinea pig multiplication continued until I had two overcrowded cages in the garage with 4-5 guinea pigs each and 3 freerange in the garage. All of them looked exactly like either of the two original females. For some reason, I thought that killing the multiplied guinea pigs were a good idea. =( None of the garage guinea pigs were fed or given water. The following day I had 3 skeleton-rotted guinea pig corpses and a multitude of weak, starving guinea pigs.

Then I started crying and started freaking about how I was going to cage and feed a herd growing by the day. Luckily, I woke up after that, because I'm pretty sure all the dream pigs would have died. =/


----------



## wrongnumber (May 24, 2009)

I lived in a place called Stonem, and I was with various highschool friends. We all went to the library, and I went to the astronomy section because it was the emptiest area. Then I noticed there were Asian girls running on treadmills, one of them fell face first onto the treadmill. I noticed there were clothes racks, and I tried on some clothes. Then it was closing time and the clothes were stuck. I had to ask the Librarian to unzip me. She said we should go travelling but I felt awkward about it. I packed my bag (the contents were clothing and sentimental toys from childhood which mysteriously had all been scattered in a storage room at the back) and walked out. Of course my friends had deserted me.


----------



## Class (Nov 6, 2011)

I had a dream that I went to a movie with my dad, and the popcorn I ordered had 1231% the daily value of sodium in it.
I was like WTH and banished the popcorn to the floor.


----------



## Arbor (Jun 17, 2009)

I had a dream I was running from the police. those are so detailed when they happen. I'm usually a fugitive and it's high stakes b/c if I'm caught I'm in for life, and my parents would be upset. so I do everything I can to get away.

I was in a police car they were taking me in. I think I was bruce willis at the time because I escaped like him, and then I turned back to myself I think. I found my bike, and rode along the river near here, didn't think they'd be looking for a dude on a bike going that way. I eventually went off the path and just loitered by a house invaginated into foliage so I could hide well. then my brother's gf saw me as she was talking to my brother, first time someone noticed I was a fugitive so I rode the hell out of there.

I realized I had no cash, but if I went back home it was too risky, so I was gonna have to brave it and bum my meals, I was gonna ride to california or some extreme of the country where they wouldn't be looking for me. some stuff happened with an office building where I tried to hide and get water, and I tried to befriend a biker gang of black people because a group's better than 1 and I thought a loyalty system would do me good in case I needed to flee again. the most exciting part was near the canadian border. I was such a wanted man they blocked it off so that to get to canada people were trying to swim, but it was an elaborate trap - the people swimming didn't have enough oxygen going underwater to make it to the other side; the authorities knew this and controlled it, but let people swim around which gave me the freedom to look for weak spots. so every time I came up for air I had to make sure the authorities above didn't recognize me, it was all made for me. it was night and there were helicopters with search lights and intercoms, it was quite an atmosphere. 

I saw that dan aykroyd found a vent that would be possible to swim through, but you'd risk suffocation if it didn't lead anywhere with air. he tried it but didn't work. then we found another. I fought a cop before I got in and looked for an oxygen mask he might have had but he didn't. I guess I decided it wasn't worth the risk so I turned around and started over, not going to cross the border. 

I found myself in a new jail, wasn't very strong with security. I escaped with a friend by running like hell and jumping the wall (was invisible, but very short). so the rest of the dream I was running from these two women who were chasing us and always seemed to be a few steps behind.

so that's what that was like


----------



## rgrwng (Aug 25, 2011)

Near-death experience. in hospital. woman i currently have crush on cares for me and plays checkers, connect four and monopoly. she always is the winner in every game. she talks about her days and life with me during visits. healthy enough to leave hospital. she offers to take me to her vacation home to stay for awhile. crossing the bridge. bridge collapses, killing us both.

Then i woke up, refreshed and ready to start my day.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

I was living in a new house and there were invisible water pipes going through the room and I bumped my head on one. Noone else could see them though.


----------



## Und3rground (Apr 27, 2011)

My dream is a bit too explicit for this forum!


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

I had a dream that my dad wouldn't give me a job because he said I wasn't a good worker. 

Goes off to cry.


----------



## dontdreamitbeit (Jun 7, 2011)

That I was like a doll who had been sewn up. Every time I moved any of my limbs my the stitching would tear open and you could see the stuffing inside me and blood. My mother kept stitching me back up so I wouldn't die but no-one would help me and take me to the hospital.

Very weird. 
When I actually woke up, I was a bit scared to move for a few seconds.


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

-


----------



## Attica! Attica! (Oct 8, 2008)

I was on a mission to kill voldemort, and gandalf was helping me. Then there were 100 kittens.


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

I had the weirdest dream ever. It went from an erotic almost lucid dream to something nightmareish. Lets just say it involved blood.


----------



## LainToWired (Nov 10, 2011)

I was in some sort of massive hotel... I only really remember going into the lobby - it seemed to have a Fallout 3-style interface, and picked up a few things from the shelf. There were some orcs and dwarves or goblins in there, and it had a vaguely Christmas-y feel to it. Then I picked up a few things on the way out...


----------



## Weird Fishes (Feb 2, 2011)

I've been having weird/vivid dreams most nights for a while ...

Last night I dreamt that someone came to take me away somewhere for having a photographic memory (which I don't) and when I said this the person who came to get me just said "I know" and started crying.

Then after that I was standing on a bridge over a river or a railway flying some sort of radio controlled dragon around. Hmm. Then I was a train, or a railway carriage going down railway track that my friend owned, but was taking apart to make gaming controllers and other things.


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

Arbor said:


> I had a dream I was running from the police. those are so detailed when they happen. I'm usually a fugitive and it's high stakes b/c if I'm caught I'm in for life, and my parents would be upset. so I do everything I can to get away.


That sounds like me but that's in real life...

uh oh....


----------



## Opacus (Dec 12, 2011)

cousin stabbed me in the stomach but no blood came out lol


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Something to do with dragon ball z lol I was in their world.


----------



## prudence (Jan 31, 2010)

That I was being chased by whatever's been after me for, like, 15 years. I must be chipped in my dreams because they always find me, even if I fly over oceans and hide in my old childhood friend's house w/ the doors locked and the blinds shut. See, this is why I have a coffee addiction...my sleeping self wears me down with it's mind games when it should be making me fly over rainbows that dance to Kate Bush while it produces rejuvenation-chemical-energy-whats-its but NOOOOOO. :no


----------



## SweetNSour82 (Dec 19, 2011)

I dreamt I was kidnapped and tied up by a bunch of men in bondage clothing with masks on, all lined up... aand thats about as much as I'm saying!!  no joke!! And I've never been into bondage. :sus


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

I was thinking all day about the dreams I've had lately. It's unusual.. I usually don't remember dreams. 

I won't go into detail :blush I'm confused about it. Ill just say.. It felt good to lay next to someone, and be held. I miss that sooo much. I think I'm going to try to find that feeling again. 

Goodnight all.


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

I saw a chinese man who cuts his own eyes out of his head. It was not nice to watch it..


----------



## offbyone (May 5, 2010)

I was taking a train with someone and got separated from them. I didn't really care and just kept taking the train and moving around on it. It was full of people. But I didn't really notice them. Felt like I was in third person the whole time too. Then I half woke up but kept dreaming it until I woke up completely.

Train still just kept going.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

All the elephants escaped from the the zoo and went on a rampage. It was like Jumanji D:


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

I had really strange dreams last night... overlapping and made no sense.

I dreamed about tomatoes... that I was in a grocery store... I think I worked there... and I was new on the job... I had a display of tomatoes and they were the little ones (like the ones I took to work yesterday for lunch - to share with co-workers). I called up the manager on the phone and he said, "if you don't mind we'll see how those do there first and if they work out all right we'll move them to a better location." That made no sense... then I realized the voice was the manager from a restaurant that I'd worked at in the 90s. Strange I'd not thought about him for years.

Then there were some of the instructors from my son's karate class. The were all dressed up in formal attire and they were graduating from college. One slipped me a not that he liked me and would call me (only once) when he got back into town... that if I wanted to go out with him it would be a one shot deal as he didn't like rejection. Soooo strange... to my knowledge I've never given this kid a second thought either.... he's 20 years younger and it was strange but I remember feeling thrilled in the dream - which would have been so out of character.

Then I was in a speeding car... things were flying by... and I couldn't get the brakes to work... I know that one comes from the other thread on here about dreams.

Such a crazy night... I even imagined my alarm going off and turning it off so at the end I was paranoid I'd fallen back asleep and overslept and was late for work and made my son late for school.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

I was cuddling an adolescent tiger and it kept doing that thing cats do where they dig their claws. It was cute but it really hurt.


----------



## Kuhle (Oct 29, 2011)

My cousin was getting married and we had to pick out what size heels to go on our (black) boots. We decided to go with the 34" heels which were only about 6 inches, but in my dream they were 34 inches. In the end we ate her giant stale chocolate wedding cake covered in vibrant blue frosting in a school gymnasium while kids were playing dodgeball. No part of that dream had the actual wedding.


----------



## Blawnka (Dec 12, 2011)

A girl I know online came to my grandparents house to see me..She could turn into a dog...I'm weird-ed out myself.


----------



## Melinda (Feb 5, 2009)

I was in this mansion with an unkind lady and a lot of forest animals including a porcupine that kept shooting his quills at everybody. And then I ran into a man who claimed to be a writer only to realize shortly after that he was the clown from _IT_ (who happens to be a recurring character in my nightmares) so I ran out of the house and the next thing I know I was sitting beside a huge pool with the lady who owned the mansion trying to drown all of the farm animals and the butler (who I recognized as the clown in another disguise) laughing it up. I managed to save most of the smaller creatures.


----------



## wrongnumber (May 24, 2009)

Some hispanic relatives were in my living room and my mum quizzed me in spanish to test how much I had learned in front of them. Due to anxiety I went blank and gave correct but simplistic answers. My mum was unimpressed and criticised me for not elaborating (showing off?). I got infuriated at the situation and stormed off by floating over a fence. As I floated over a second fence I thought to myself, "so this is how I do it in my dreams" (I thought the dream was real life).


----------



## immortal80 (Feb 25, 2009)

i've been having a lot of dreams about my first love lately. yes, some sexual (lost my virginity to her), but mostly dreams about us being together again and just hanging out, chatting and cuddling. it really messes me up after i wake up. it's been almost 10 years since we broke up, and i don't know why these dreams are coming now.


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

A helicopter blew up and smashed into a building, bodies all over the place and a crowd gathered and me and a mate pondered the situation for a while then pulled out some whisky from a flask, put it into a small glass and toasted the event by saying "Maharaja". 

Bit random.


----------



## simpleindian (Oct 25, 2011)

i was in foreign country and i was staying at a hotel and i met this wonderful person and she was a local and we went sightseeing we had a great time .but suddenly i woke up and realized it was a dream.I wonder whether i will ever come across such a person in my life.


----------



## The Silent 1 (Aug 21, 2011)

I never used to remember my dreams when I was younger, but I'm remembering them more often these days, particularly when I'm really stressed or something is really on my mind. I've come to really like dreaming, its such an experience, and I've considered taking notes when I wake up or else I often forget. I heard Christopher Nolan did this before making Inception. He got a lot of things right in that movie, like how you don't realize something was odd until you wake up, or how your dreams don't really have a beginning, you just find yourself in the middle of them.


----------



## Souldoubt (Mar 28, 2011)

It was very strange.. and a little upsetting 

I dreamt that I'd gone back in time.. I was fully aware I'd gone back but utterly convinced that it was real and I was *not* dreaming. Went back to 2008, decided to wander into my old school. A classmate of mine died around this time after being hit by a bus upon leaving school.. I walked into a classroom and saw him, I was so relieved to see him alive and well again. We started talking, looking at posters on the walls.. then he pointed to a photo of JFK in the car and said "Isn't it weird that he died shortly afterwards? Imagine not knowing that you're about to die..." I then realised that it was the day my friend would get hit by the bus.. and he turned to me and said "If you could, would you go back and warn someone? Save someone?" 

Then I woke up  It was just bizarre.


----------



## Hallucinating Zebra (Jul 4, 2011)

...


----------



## Eski (Aug 6, 2011)

Had a dream that i boned kerry katona, was random.


----------



## CleverCabbage (Jun 6, 2010)

Well, it didn't happen yesterday, but i have lucid dreams every now and again.


----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)

I was fighting this woman, who was a lot bigger than me. I was on this quest where i had to find her and fight her and win. Me and her started talking while we were fighting. We got half way through the fight and then we took a break and ate m&m's together. I was ready to fight again after that, but she said her back hurt really bad. I let her go because she wasn't really that important.


----------



## Ironpain (Aug 8, 2010)

My mom was going to sue me for over 8 Million dollars in emotional damages, she attacked me and than it got all funny after that, the next thing I know someone injects me with a needle and drags me up some steps. Maybe I shouldn't have fallen asleep after watching Law and Order SVU that might explain the dream.


----------



## Hallucinating Zebra (Jul 4, 2011)

[gone]


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Had to act as the mediator between two friends that don't like each other. I kinda failed though, and ended up yelling at them to: "CUT IT OUT!" They both rounded on me after I started screaming at them though. Then they went back to arguing with each other over some guy that I introduced them to. Strangely enough, they were both standing on chairs while I was standing on the ground... it was as though they were trying to assert their power or something. It was a weird dream... and the only one I could remember in weeks.


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

I hardly ever remember my dreams.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

It was about me being a body guard for obama xD its weird, really weird because I never dream about politics but lately I am


----------



## Eski (Aug 6, 2011)

I can't remember what i was dreaming about but i woke up half asleep and started shouting wtf at my cat, there was a reason but i can't remember. I then made a meow sound at my cat and went back to sleep.

Laughing about it now.


----------



## jon 29 uk (Sep 14, 2011)

well it was quite stressfull all i can remember : i was chased up a tree by a tiger and a bear to be eaten in a strange jungle type city . woke up somewhat traumatized


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

I can't say on here


----------



## Catnap (Dec 5, 2011)

I was in a city somewhere, maybe New York City, I'm not sure. I was dressed business-like and walking around by myself, but in the dream, I think my dad and I had gone to this place together, only he must've been away doing something else and I was entertaining myself walking around. 

I went into this one building that had tinted glass walls and I was looking out at the people walking down the sidewalk, when I noticed one guy in particular and he turned and noticed me, even through the dark glass. It was my ex. I got this feeling like ice water poured over me and stepped backwards. He stepped forward and came right through the glass and said "Hey An-chan, long time no see." I was freaked out and didn't know what to say, not because he saw me or walked through a wall (lol), but because I was afraid he would be really mad at me for going no-contact and disappearing. He wasn't. He didn't really seem bothered at all. He smiled at me and walked past me. 

Suddenly, his mom and grandma bumped into me and his mother (very talkative, super-extrovert) burst into a spray of babbling as soon as she saw it was me and was asking me how I've been and about my family. In my mind, I just remember thinking I had to get away from these people as soon as I could and not let my dad walk in and see me with them, because then he'd get really mad at me (my dad has never liked my ex or his family). I kept trying to break off the conversation and leave, but his mom and grandma kept following me and his mom just would not shut up. It was like blahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblah and I was thinking "Argh!! How do I lose them!!" lol

Oddly enough, though I'd rather not have dreamed about any of them, it also made me feel a little sad because they were part of my life for such a long time, even with all the annoyances. My chest hurt for awhile after I woke up.


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

I was walking around somewhere and there was this girl (who I later realized was someone I used to be "friends" with) who kept staring at me as I walked around... Then I woke up.


----------



## g0t Anxiety (May 16, 2010)

Something strange thats all i kno!


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

I dreamed my partner and I - whom I love very much - we were investigating faulty dress designers who did substandard work. We were putting a case together against a designer who purposely was making dresses that with any movement the left side would come undone and the dress would be open on one side... unraveling up to the bust. 

It was a very odd dream...


----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)

I was on skype with this one guy i haven't talked to in years, we were actually talking really good. Then this really loud music comes on, and i think it's from my side but it's actually from his side. I hear him laughing. My ears hurt really bad from how loud the music is. I try to turn down the volume but can't. I turn off the computer to make it stop. There is a guitar that appears in front of me. It is half man and half guitar. It just looks like a regular guitar but it has the face of a really scary looking man with glasses, and it talks. The guitar starts saying really angry and mean things at me. I start playing the guitar, thinking that would make it happy. But it doesn't.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

i dreamt that my sister was dating some guy just because he was rich. i didn't think he was good enough for her so i turned his life into one big misery. 

it's really weird because nothing like that ever crossed my mind.


----------



## jeremymarin (Mar 4, 2012)

*depression*



jeremymarin said:


> i wish i could remember my dreams my dreams are nightmares i wake up sweating most mornings i die a little more each day there never happy yet i love life and am happy in my world so please help i think i am crazy i love nothing :yes


never let the world get you down..not the world just yourself


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

I got laid.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

I dreamed that I was on Jersey Shore.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

I was gonna teach my brother X-Men by showing him X-Men TAS but the show was different so I couldn't really show him anything accurately because the cartoon wasn't, but by the end he had a rough idea of what it was


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Dissonance said:


> I dreamed that I was on Jersey Shore.


Lmao, wow.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

I dreamt the sky was falling. Meteors were crashing to Earth and I felt bad about the life I had lived.


----------



## Subwolf (Feb 1, 2012)

avoidobot3000 said:


> I dreamt the sky was falling. Meteors were crashing to Earth and I felt bad about the life I had lived.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Subwolf said:


>


:lol Well played Subwolf, well played.


----------



## Layla (Feb 24, 2012)

I can't remember much of it, but I was in a car race of some sort with people that seemed familiar to me in the dream, it was weird because we were racing each other, but laughing and joking at the same time with the windows down.


----------



## 213 (Mar 15, 2012)

me and my bestfriend walking around the mall, window shopping.


----------



## bkhill5 (Mar 11, 2012)

no lie, Nada's avatar guy woke me out of a dead sleep. I wuz scurrrreddd.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

It was an interesting one. I lived with my parents and was a student. It all happened around that street. There was a young blonde woman who was an acquaintance. She tagged along while I was walking up the street and bantered and asked advice.

Others were around who we knew. I walked around the local shops. At one point she asked about salsa dancing and I took her arms and showed her the steps (I'd only seen them on TV). After we'd crossed the road, she went a separate way without much of a bye. 

I was reminded of my old life where I was always alone. I looked at a shop and thought of cheering myself up but realised, unlike the past, it felt empty. I decided to wander home and devote myself to my research, but at that moment, she comes rushing back to me and we walk together, linking arms. 

She slides her finger down the open part of my shirt and I feel breathless and brush my jaw on her hair. She explores elsewhere. Back at my parents' she has me up against my dad's van doing unspeakable things while my siblings and their neighbour friend are inside laughing at me. Her/my acquaintances are nearby and consider shielding us from view.

Unusual, because in my dreams I'm always left alone, but apparently not anymore.


----------



## SweetNSour82 (Dec 19, 2011)

It was x-rated involving me and another girl, started out good but ended up really disgusting. I'm still a bit disturbed with what my brain comes up with.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

My dreams for the past two days have been about running, either away from something or to something. And today I was being chased by a guard dog most of the way to my house (which didn't look like _my_ house) before I gave up and turned back. The houses I was running past were all close together. And I was actually jumping over fences... It was pretty weird. I don't know what to make of it.


----------



## therunaways (Nov 21, 2010)

It was weird. There was this jet in the sky that kept shooting out missiles around my town and was blowing up houses on my street.


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

I was back at my old high school walking by a group of 3 guys (2 of whom were my coworkers) who were sitting down at a table. One of them called my name, so I turned around and approached. He asked me what would be a good gift to give a girl, but I couldn't think of anything. I continued making small talk with them and asked them for their digits. omg...that would so not happen in real life! Random dream...


----------



## slimswavy (Mar 21, 2012)

Had a dream that my sister and I were in Alice in Wonderland world and these women were chasing us around so we thought they were trying to kill us, but then we realized they just wanted to kill our cat. So we gave them our cat.


----------



## Layla (Feb 24, 2012)

It was a strange one but also nice, I dreamed of my gran (who is dead) in a hospital bed with me, my brother and mum sitting around it, then I started speaking to my mum and suddenly my gran appeared behind her, my mum turned around to see her and they both had huge smiles on their faces as they hugged each other, thats all I can remember of it.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

My parents kicked me out and my boyfriend didn't want me to live with him because I'm unemployed so I became homeless and dug through the trash to find things. That's all I can remember.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

I was on the streets of my home town with my friend at night, on the main road. We sat on the kerb with some girl who chose the wrong motorcyclist to give a rude gesture to. My friend told her off.

The motorcyclist came after us but focused on my friend. I had my own and drove aggressively between them, risking my life to protect her.


----------



## iChoseThisName (Oct 4, 2011)

I dreamt that there was a gas turning people into random appliances. It was terrifying for some reason.


----------



## lakecreek (Nov 2, 2011)

I dreamed a tornado blew the IRS building away. So I got away for not doing taxes this year.


----------



## Radiata (Aug 1, 2011)

I had a very strange dream. In it, I was wondering what time it was, and I reached over to check the time on my laptop beside me. 
It read 9:05 AM.

I fell back asleep...
I woke up (this time for real) and wondered what time it was. I was panicking, since I thought I'd overslept; the last time I had checked, it had been 9. I opened up my laptop and looked at the time. It read 9:05 AM.

Weirdest feeling _ever_.
Realizing that I'd dreamt something that hadn't really happened, but had gotten the time so eerily accurate before it had happened. :blank

My dreams have been getting amazingly vivid lately. At times when I try to remember something, I have to take a second to analyze if it really happened, or if it had only happened in a dream. It's unsettling.


----------



## penguin runner (Apr 28, 2010)

My last dream I don't remember too well. But it involved me running away from half human/half lizard creatures. Then when I thought I had made it safely to my house and was not followed one broke down my down and I woke up.

Also I usually have such vivid dreams. Just the past month I haven't remembered much. It was always sort of cool not knowing if what I was remembering was real or a dream. :b Plus the lucid dreams are always cool. I haven't had one in forever it seems though.


----------



## Layla (Feb 24, 2012)

It was weird, all these rabbits were at it and making babies, for some reason their babies were the size of tiny mice, and Jenson Button (racing driver) was handing out the babies to everyone.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

I dreamt my friend and her parents were bullying the absolute crap out of me. I told her on the phone when I woke up and she laughed and tried to explain it wasn't real.


----------



## Col (Mar 18, 2012)

Had a nightmare about my boyfriend dumping me. Woke up at 3am with a panic attack


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

I was shopping for hair conditioner. It was taking a long time b/c I was trying to decide between vanilla or pear scent. 

As you can see, my dreams are fraught with excitement and adventure. (lol spell check y u try to make me type "excrement" instead of "excitement"?)


----------



## Xmsbby (Aug 7, 2008)

That I came late to class. LOL. lame dreams sometimes -____-


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Can't remember... :no


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

I was feeling an level of empowered that i had never felt before, yes that was last night.

Was laying on this table and this girl was hugging in my arms,


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Something to do with throwing a party lol


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

Hell if I know. I only know I had a dream and it made next to no sense. I also can never really recall them all that well. Something about a dog and the street behind my house. :stu That's about it. Better than a vivid nightmare, I guess.


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

Somehow killed my best childhood friend accidentally without leaving any evidence apparently. I didn't just come clean and tell one of the teachers. One of my other close childhood friends witnessed it and kept quiet. It happened in a school gym, I think? My elementary school teacher came on the intercom and told everyone but hispanics (Dead friend was hispanic) for whatever reason to leave the gym and head back to class. Teacher came around the classroom interrogating us to try and find out who did it. She got to me and I was really calm about it. Then she started saying how untrustworthy my other friend who was keeping quiet was and attacking him (verbally). I got really emotional and was defending him, yelling or something like that. 

Aaand. I woke up. Funny how I can never remember my good dreams, but I always remember the really ****ed up and stupid ones just fine. Been dreaming about that friend a lot lately though. Starting to worry me... I really hope I wouldn't have been enough of a coward to try and run away from it like I did in the dream if that had ever really happened. Even in my dreams, I'm trying to convince myself that I'm a bad person. :sigh


----------



## Zypherus (Mar 30, 2012)

My dream had something to do with the Kennedy assassination and Jimmy Hoffa. And to make things interesting I was a maintenance worker for the Skull & Bones, that's how I learned the true fates of the two.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

I didn't have any pants on and I was at a department store so I felt odd I was always covering myself up and I somehow ended up making the Golden Gate Bridge break. I then ran home to get some pants and people kept staring... and I was covering myself with my hand.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

I dreamed I was pregnant. This isn't the first time it's happened :um

I think I probably just ate too much yesterday and went to bed overly full..


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

Every night is the same story, I dream a scenario then some cute brunette girl in knee highs enters the scene some how, I put my lips all over her body, we make love and bone. But last night was strange I dreamed that I was still working at one of my old jobs and actually woke up thinking I was performing a task from that old job with one of my former co-workers talking to me. But before that me and the brunette in knee highs definitely boned.


----------



## Innamorata (Sep 20, 2011)

I went to Italy with my ex to get some sweets. Very weird dream.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

stripe said:


> I had been cloned and used my clone to break into an old friendship circle's fort.


I would expect nothing but such a dream from you, miss.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

It was black as always, in the night. Just like all my dreams. I was walking through a particular street with a hill in a suburb close to the city. There were parked cars on either side of the road as I continued up past the first round-about and eventually onto the foot of the hill that stretched all the way to the top of the road of that town. For some reason I felt uneasy and knew I needed to hasten my journey to the destination for fear of not trusting in my own consciousness. It reminded me of childhood again when I had once dreamed of a gigantic lollipop that I was about to take a bite out of before rudely being woken up. I knew time was short so I hurried my paces alone, and my breath deepened as I felt that familiar pang of desperation in the pit of my stomach.

I wondered if she knew I was trying to reach her. I wondered if she felt anything, perhaps even my presence. I wondered in this blurry black night if my subconscious would come to taunt me once more. She seemed miles away and yet I was so close now. I started to run as fast as I could, but as quickly as I realised I would not ever make it, my feet became heavy and my steps counted for nothing as I was suddenly struck motionless. My desperation and a thread of hope turned into acceptance of what I now knew in my heart would not come to be. In this dream I would be forever lost to the night.

The ground disappeared from beneath my feet as I fell through the void into a strange and solemn place. I knew not where I was now, except that the people who walked by me possessed faces of only blur. She would not know how I tried, but I woke up to a familiar emptiness.


----------



## CleverUsername (Feb 7, 2011)

I don't remember last night, but last week for three nights in a row I had dreams about high school, from which I graduated 4 years ago. If I could go back I would change everything


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

This German shephard I've been feeding for the past couple days has influenced my dreams. It kept brining me stuff that, I guess, it stole. Movies, games, money, cells, food, other stuff... it was weird. But that was my dream, that I can remember. Just the dog bringing me stuff. 

It's not here today. I called to see if there was a missing dog in the area a couple days ago, but nope. It has a collar, is domesticated and a pure bred, so I'm guessing it belongs to someone. It's kind of malnourished. :/


----------



## rgrwng (Aug 25, 2011)

i was in some kind of action movie, and it was a very intense chase through a factory. i was not saving or protecting anyone except myself, and i woke up at the top of the roof, as if to give myself some kind of cliffhanger ending. one thing that i found interesting was the storm trooper aim everyone seemed to have.


----------



## GotAnyGrapes (Dec 7, 2011)

Filthy.


----------



## applesauce5482 (Apr 26, 2012)

My dreams are messed up. I had this huge bump on my head. I pressed on it and a dead wasp came out. I have no idea why I get super weird dreams that don't make sense but they are so realistic and feel so real.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

About my life spinning down the toilet and my future as a wage slave.



Plus boning the brunette as always.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

I was in the town hall of a place I used to live in the port of a city. I heard the song 'Whoracle' playing loudly and as the noises were bouncing off the walls erratically they created huge swirling masses of acoustic echos. Suddenly I was the guitarist of the band playing this song live with a drummer and a small choir. As the pace of the song got going I felt the rumble of the drums pounding hard in my chest. I woke up with the echo of that song leaving my mind.


----------



## SweetNSour82 (Dec 19, 2011)

I was licking p****


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Just fighting off the zombie apocalypse :cig


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

I was groping this 16 year old Asian girl in a school bathroom lol. At first I thought it was against her will, but she was getting really wet. Still, she got pissed at me, ran off, and told her father, who was a teacher at the school. So when I was walking to class, he saw me and tried to have a talk with me, but the girl interjected and said that she would settle things with me on her own. I asked her why she was angry, if it felt so good and I don't remember the rest...I guess I woke up. :b


----------



## flykiwi (Jul 18, 2011)

i was at a psychiatrist getting my meds changed around
.. and he had me on 3 diff meds. one for ADHD and I dont even have that xD
and talking about how my previous psychiatrist didnt know what he was doing
and syaing how i shouldve never been on those pills before so he changed them for me. I felt really bad and ashamed for some reason.. his assistant girl person
was berating me for something. there were fudge cookies on her desk and
mom stole the whole thing and ate them and I was emabarrassed. u_u
Most of my dreams have me feeling ashamed and like a horrible person
for some reason. A lot of them are just memories from my past that Id forgotten.
I dont get why they cant just be forgotten..


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

Me and some people were at this house and a crazy storm was going on outside. An just as I fall a sleep, a girl came into my room and asked if she could sleep in bed with me. I shook my head yes and she got into bed with me. I scooted over in bed to give her room and she looked at me weird. An said, What are you doing? Come over here and hold me. I put my arms around her an she says thats more like it. 

That is when I woke up.  

Nothing like that would ever happen to me in real life.


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Right before I was jolted awake by some loud noise courtesy of my neighbours I dreamt I was doing the laundry. lol my dreams are lame.


----------



## elvin jones (Dec 12, 2011)

I dreamt that I was being chased by a hovering bear. Been having frequent bear related anxieties recently.


----------



## tommo1234 (Apr 20, 2011)

I don't remember much of it, all I remember is the exorcist was in it. lol :S


----------



## lkkxm (Apr 11, 2012)

mezzoforte said:


> I was groping this 16 year old Asian girl in a school bathroom lol. At first I thought it was against her will, but she was getting really wet. Still, she got pissed at me, ran off, and told her father, who was a teacher at the school. So when I was walking to class, he saw me and tried to have a talk with me, but the girl interjected and said that she would settle things with me on her own. I asked her why she was angry, if it felt so good and I don't remember the rest...I guess I woke up. :b


Hot .... Too bad you woke up. I wonder how she would have "settled" things


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

Barbecuing with my family, my uncle and his family (my aunt and cousins) but I guess that won't be happening now. I love you, I wish we could have spent more time together.


----------



## Tangerine (Feb 16, 2010)

The only part I remember was that I lived with my sister, and on her porch lived a talking bat that was about 1.5 feet tall and wore glasses. The talking bat had to go bring food to his uncle across the country, so we strapped a little backpack to him with sandwiches, and he took off. Then we decided to follow along, so we went to the train. After that it was fuzzy.


----------



## ShoelessJoe (Jun 10, 2012)

I dreamt I was a carrot. A bunny ate me


----------



## Starstuff13 (Feb 14, 2012)

I was fighting a war in the middle ages in the dark of the night against an army of supremely scary, unusually strong humans that vaguely resembled gorillas lead by king Joffrey from the show and book "game of thrones." The king was as absurdly creepy as he is on the show. The battle was unusually intense, almost nightmarish, and just when things started going my way the king himself shot me in the chest from the bow of his arrow. I really hate that guy.


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

I was being suffocated by myself and I couldnt get free, when I died I fell through the galaxy falling to an endless pit of the universe. I wondered was I falling down or was it actually up, which is the absolute south, east, north, west of the universe?
I fell maybe 5 million light years and came to face a quasar. bigger than I could comprehend. and then sounds of the universe talked to me. through some instinct I understood it, it was some secret I was supposed to find at the bottom of the center.


----------



## Kascheritt (Mar 7, 2012)

I was sleeping in my dream and then I woke up I had this ugly moustache. That ended my sleep XD


----------



## Saber (Jun 15, 2012)

I actually had a horrible dream last night. I had a dream that i was going up the elevator at the tallest building at my university. In reality it is 40 stories (nearly 450 feet tall) though it felt even taller in my dream. 

I basically started off on the first floor. The elevator went up on the second floor to pick up a few more people. We all needed to go up on the top floor for some reason. As the elevator continued up it seemed to be accelerating in a dangerous fashion. I was worried that something bad was going to happen while the elevator was going up. I was looking at the floor count as it was quickly counting up. I noticed near the end that the floor count was going something like 28, 31, 35, 39, 46.....

I said to myself is this for real? The elevator seemed tilted and I knew for sure that I (and the people with me on the elevator) has just been catapulted from the building. I was thinking to myself, no way this is happening... Im going to die, I'm about 15 seconds away from figuring out how it is going to feel to die (and I was completely panic-stricken). Before the elevator hit the ground I woke up. 

I literally sat up and felt like the happiest man in the world. I couldn't believe i was alive.

It was the realist dream I ever had and i couldn't have been more sure that I was going to die.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

To weird to describe.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Dreamt I was at a group funeral. I had my own wicker casket - I was expected to accept my fate and the laws of nature and be cremated in it, but I crawled out and couldn't accept my death. My parents were in similar caskets. Very morbid as usual.


----------



## StrangetoBehold (Apr 26, 2012)

I had a dream that I hired a trainer (something I would never do in real life) to work with me at the gym. In order to keep me running on the treadmill, he strategically placed chainsaw-like mechanisms on certain areas (including the end) lest I feel like I needed to stop and take a break. Then because I was dreaming, I couldn't run fast enough and my heels hit one of the mechanisms. You can guess what happened.

The whole strict diet and exercise thing is really messing with my head. :um


----------

